#ubports 2017-09-25
<tgBot10> <looneytkp> somebody send me the link for the channel please
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> How did you get here without the link
<tgBot10> <looneytkp> it's my first time going to try this, i have no idea how it works and would love to restore just one app. so before i head i wanna know this. as it's ubuntu an app like Titanium wouldn't work, right?
<tgBot10> Guyosi was added by: Guyosi
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #331: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/331/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1066: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1066/
<tgBot10> <ahoneybun> Anyone have screenshots of the new flashlight stuff?
<tgBot10> <josueqb> @ahoneybun, flashlight stuff?
<tgBot10> <ahoneybun> The new toggle but I just found it on YouTube
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/uOot2Ib1/file_778.jpg
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @ahoneybun ^
<tgBot10> <ahoneybun> Lovely
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> but it's only for (n5, opo and fp2) since it require a qcom kernel driver that's not on all devices
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> others are coming in ota3
<tgBot10> <ahoneybun> Cool
<tgBot10> <ahoneybun> @Lorxu I'd really like to see an Asteroid OS watch by a US company too
<tgBot10> <ahoneybun> I'm in the AW mostly but not against another OS
<tgBot10> looney_tkp was added by: looney_tkp
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> @UniversalSuperBox, lol, thought there was a channel. this is a group
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> anywho
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> i'm stuck here
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/IZk4Foc8/file_780.png
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/WTt7oLTr/file_781.png
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> been over 10-15 mins now
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> am i doing something wrong ?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @looney_tkp, Please try with the UBports installer. install with `sudo snap install ubports-installer --devmode`
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/IH3SxoQK/file_782.png
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> This is the CPT too, with is an old tool, please try with the new ubports-installer
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2l5WLHaP/file_784.png
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @looney_tkp, ok
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> @mariogrip, oo okk, lemme cancel it then
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> @mariogrip, snap command not found
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @looney_tkp, what distro do you use?
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> mint 18.2
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> so apt get eh ?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @looney_tkp, Here is a deb package https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/download/0.1.7-beta/ubports-installer_0.1.7-beta_amd64.deb
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> thanks...will get back here incase i face an error
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> hoping not to face one :D
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @looney_tkp, did it work?
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> yhurp it did
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> thanks
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> i'm checking it out now :D
<tgBot10> <looney_tkp> dont lnow if this is reported, so please ignore if it already has been....i treid creating a hotspot name and password and it hanged, it also turned off my wifi and now it neither searches for new ones nor connects back to the previous one
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, Did anyone figure it out? I also have bugs
<tgBot10> <Christopher> is there a currently recommended version of dekko?
<tgBot10> <Christopher> i downloaded the version in the store and when I touch focus on an input no keyboard appears and so I can't fill out my details
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a big with multi window apps. Pull down an indicator, pull over the dock, or move to the window switcher and back to fix it.
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, I'm working on that bug atm, I seem to have found the issue, will do some more testing tomarrow on it
<tgBot10> <Christopher> @UniversalSuperBox thanks
<tgBot10> <Christopher> with that i was able to create the account
<tgBot10> <Christopher> but the inbox page is empty
<tgBot10> <Christopher> I'm using kolabnow imap
<tgBot10> sherylynn was added by: sherylynn
<tgBot10> <Christopher> oh the inbox is filled now... I guess I just needed to be patient :)
<tgBot10> <Christopher> looks great :)
<tgBot10> <Christopher> @DanChapman thank you this is awesome!
<tgBot10> <Christopher> rich text / html email is looking great in this
<tgBot10> bam80 was added by: bam80
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @bam80, Welcome Андрей
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> why ain't you sleepin?
<tgBot> Keii25 was added by: Keii25
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Christopher, 👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> We will hit 800 soon...
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Which programming languages are used on UT. Mostly C++?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Normally C++ with Qt, or just Qt by itself
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Darn. Not my field of Exüertise :/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> you can use python + qml with pyotherside
<tgBot> <capuya> If I wanna help in the low level, wich language I've to know?
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Which would be the easiest project to start working on. I am Java Developer
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @DanChapman, Yes, but not with PyQt, which I wish Canonical would've specified when they said "we support Python too"
<tgBot> <Lorxu> *is still a bit angry at that* >.>
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @twinkybot, Qt shouldn't be too alien for an android developer
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Lorxu, Is there technical reasons for that or is it something ubports could consider adding?
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #5: SUCCESS in 4.9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/5/
<tgBot> <twinkybot> I am mostly working on Backend with Java. So no C++ and QT except during my studies :)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @DanChapman, As far as I know the only problem is it not being preinstalled like pyotherside and there being no proper packaging instructions
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I guess I can ship pyqt myself if I had good packaging instructions
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Although I no longer have an Ubuntu Touch tablet anyway
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Canonical was honestly really frustrating to deal with
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Oh cool so it's "possible". I think we should really consider having it in the image. Alot of people know python and it's easier to get an app going which would hopefully mean more native apps instead of bookmarks (aka webapps)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Pyotherside is probably cleaner, but PyQt supports Qt 5, think Pyotherside still doesn't
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I like pyotherside but it get's real messy rather quick when your app starts to get complex. At least with pyqt you get proper signal/slots and qproperties and all that goodness.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> pyotherside supports qt5 btw
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^so it's a bit more complex for the developer, but it results in an app with cleaner code, a more modern toolkit and a smaller footprint?
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @josueqb, Entiendo. Bu I go to sleep. I found by scopes searching. Do you search in uAppstore, too?
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @mariogrip, 👍.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/LnqXTHaV/file_786.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Está en ubuntu store, Look at Ubuntu store
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @mariogrip, the exynos is ARM, but ubports focus to snapdragon chipset, right? There are a lot of devices with it. It's similar like mediatek driver, I guess.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume81, Wut, all those devices are ARM processors ;)
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Flohack, Yes, but you have problems with mediatek support, right? exynosI think you coment before. I guess with the exynos too. Because Marius says in message.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Holly sit!! Keyboard's bug.
<tgBot> <Flohack> No I think Exynos is better to some degree...
<tgBot> <Jaume81> If I understand well, I think too. Exynos is better than mediatek. But I think Ubports focus to snapdragon and it's understandable because there are a lot of devices. And of course, OP3 is more better than Pro5. Although Pro5 surprised me a lot, only the front camera need more light to good photos, maybe a screenflash?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, Pyotherside or pyqt?
<jcgruenhage> now that jaume81 mentioned it, how is the OP3 coming along? I'd love to try this out :D
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #349: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/349/
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman, pyqt
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1067: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1067/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #140: SUCCESS in 1 hr 36 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/140/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1068: SUCCESS in 7 min 49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1068/
<ButSkirtsKidneys> good morning , nim nom nom
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, Yeah it's a little more complex but you can create custom QML components and plugins without having to share the python modules global state. which is what I find messy with pyotherside.
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Flohack, I didn't think about it, but I like it🔝! thanks
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack Hi, small question, do you know where had gone my settings translation?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 719x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/vz5Y0bBa/file_787.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 719x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/03qtyMuI/file_789.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @mariogrip, Hi Marius, many regards, 32 bit architecture tool is not available ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi do you still have that script that unpacked debs into the click install directory?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi not to worry. Just remembered it's in the FM tree
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @Milan Korecky, try with the AppImage version https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/download/0.1.7-beta/ubports-installer-0.1.7-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Thanks
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Good job guys, apparently you broke Matrix: https://github.com/vector-im/riot-web/issues/5116
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Milan Korecky, Hi, we had some merge conflict, I will look into this, hope its not gone ;)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Lorxu, o_0
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack, OMG!!!, but maybe we could download from what we have already out in OS, crossing fingers to save my work. 😂
<tgBot> Maamoon was added by: Maamoon
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Maamoon, Welcome!
<tgBot> <Maamoon> thanks mike
<tgBot> <jakko> Welcome maamoon
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @Flohack i noticed that the updated clock and the camera weren't in OTA-2, should i do anything to get them released?
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> Hello everybody,  … I have many problems with my bq Aquaris E5 and I need help and I hope someone has an idea to fix.  … First I have some mistaken videos and pictures wich I cannot delete. These files are not shown in the gallery (where I could delete some). I did not find any other way to delete these files. They cannot be found in the phablet directories too. How to delete?  … I assume there are some issues perhaps in the config files or so
<tgBot> see these files because my file manager says "There are no apps installed wich can process the contents of this type." I have installed document viewer, writer, edit, seabass. What special kind of viewer is needed to see config files?  … Yesterday I got the OTA2 but nothing has changed (as expected).
<tgBot> <Walid> @mariogrip, should plz you give me link to the driver i want add it in my kernel
<tgBot> <prpleXist> 4g
<tgBot> <prpleXist> apologies got it wrong
<tgBot> <prpleXist> :)
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Nexus 5 does the 4G work?
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @prpleXist, It does on mine.
<tgBot> <prpleXist> @BrisPete, Thank
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Nikfrager, Are not you looking scope gallery instead gallery app? As the scope gallery displays images from different sources, like Telegram...
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @Milan Korecky, I am using scope app. In this app, all is working as expected. But not all videos and pictures are shown in gallery.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> It is amazing the location GPS improvement we get with OTA2, so quick. 👍👍👍
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Nikfrager, Can you send the screen image were are those images, videos you do not see at gallery app?
<tgBot> <gostranger> there is no whatsapp scope right!!?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Eranuzan, Sorry yes, the CI build train still has issues with building all the apps. But we will come up with openstore updates for them as soon as we have it. For the apps, its not sooo important to be ready on OTA. We can release them all the time we want
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Nevertheless, Emanuele Sorce is the gallery app developer, try to ask also at the openstore telegram group
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @gostranger, No
<tgBot> <gostranger> ok ty
<tgBot> <gostranger> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/CsfTUmLC/file_790.mp4
<tgBot> <gostranger> how is the battery backup after installing ubport?
<tgBot> <gostranger> is it improved or the same or degraded?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Compared to? Device? Ubuntu by Canonical or Ubports, ota 1 x ota 2?
<tgBot> <gostranger> like suppose you have nexus 5 android and nexus 5 ubuntu after
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2xiaS9PZ/file_792.png
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> ok, here is one
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #124: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/124/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1069: SUCCESS in 0.74 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1069/
<tgBot> guyluz was added by: guyluz
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @Nikfrager, do you mean with "They are not shown in the gallery" that there are files inside your videos folder (that you saw via "files") which are only displayed as white spaces instead of a preview (5310... for example in your pcture)
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/piMzPuvx/file_794.png
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> And here is another one
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> i don't really get what your problem is... There are pictures shown in your screenshot or am i missing something? 😃
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @demokrit atomos, No, I see these videos via he scope "videos" under "My videos". I mean the two videos named "recording" and the two whites.
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @demokrit atomos, The problem is that I cannot delete these unwanted videos and pictures.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, dang...  i wonder if there is a way to communicate this message to other devices who can't get this?  Such as 'looking for the flashlight? " and then a link that explains why i'ts not there.  I almost reflashed because I heard it was supposed to be there but could not see it....
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> ah sorry didn't get that... and with "they cannot be found in the phablet directories" you mean you have looked via Dateimanager or with terminal or which way?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, you will again become a daily hero if you fix this one! haha.  Easy way to win friends and influence people...
<tgBot> Leonidy85 was added by: Leonidy85
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @demokrit atomos, Yes, with the Dateimanager or via Terminal.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> and you tried deleting them but this only worked with some of them?
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> (sorry if i ask everthing you already wrote a second time, just want to make shure i understand correctly)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Nikfrager, Did you try UT tweak tool, attention this would delete all, back up first
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @demokrit atomos, Yes, I have one only way to delete, when they are shown in the Gallery. But they are not shown.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> if you find the files you can also remove them via terminal with a simple "rm <yourfile>"
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @demokrit atomos, That is the problem: I cannot find the files.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> you can try with one of those long numbered names within the terminal with the find command: "sudo find / -name '5310095684131618909'"
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^ i tested a bit, and "my Videos" scope  looks for videos in "Music", "Pictures" and "Videos" folders,
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> if the file still exists the find command should find it whereever it is (the "/" makes it start from the rootfs that's also why it requires sudo)
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @Flohack, Thanks :) just wanted to  make sure I don't need to release it 😉
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> any luck @Nikfrager?
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @demokrit atomos, No, the anser is "no such file or directory"
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> so maybe only the mediascanner-video scope has these files still cached and they are in fact deleted?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> it should be safe to delete the My Videos scope cache. it will refresh anyway?
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @demokrit atomos, If they are deleted, why can I see / play them?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> if you can even play them they do exist 🤔
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, Where can I find that cache?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> do you have UT tweak tool installed?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @YougoChats, I think so, should try with tweaktool
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, Yes, I have.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> hmm. i'm looking in UT Tweak tool myself now, and the Videos or My Videos scope isn't listed, at least not separately😕
<tgBot> <YougoChats> the idea was to clear it's cache from there
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Scope name is My photos I see it
<tgBot> <YougoChats> look under top left menu, select "Apps Scopes
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, Yes, I see it too. The only cache I could delete is from the gallery.
<tgBot> <ahayzen> FWIW, the mediascanner database is located at ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db … Also if you read the mediascanner log in ~/.cache/upstart it would tell you the locations of all the files it has found (or you can open the db with a sqlite browser and do the same)
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @Milan Korecky, This cache is empty (0 bytes).
<tgBot> <savetier> @Ben, Hi Ben, how did you get the news to the Today Scope? I also would like to have DerStandard there.
<tgBot> <savetier> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/p3WtzT6A/file_797.jpg
<tgBot> <Ben> I installed the rss reader scope
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @ahayzen, @Nikfrager can you open the terminal app and type: … ' sudo mv ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db  ~/.cache/xxxmediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db '
<tgBot> <ahayzen> you'll need to restart the service as well if you are doing that IIRC
<tgBot> <Ben> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/KEISFSyk/file_799.jpg
<tgBot> <savetier> @Ben, Thanks Ben, works like a charm :)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> it will rename the cache folder Andrew mentioned.  then restart the My Video's scope and see if it helps
<tgBot> <Ben> @savetier, ;)  … Are you from Austria?
<tgBot> <savetier> @Ben, Yes :)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> if it didn't you can revert the change with `sudo mv ~/.cache/xxxmediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db  ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db`
<tgBot> <Ben> @savetier, Na passt. Ich auch ^^
<tgBot> <savetier> @Ben, Hab ich mir gedacht, mit dem Standard im Feed :)
<tgBot> <Ben> @savetier, :)
<tgBot> <savetier> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/S8MQBn22/file_801.jpg
<tgBot> <Ben> @savetier, Welches Smartphone hast du?
<tgBot> <savetier> @Ben, BQ Aquaris 4.5
<tgBot> <Ben> @savetier, Ok :)
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, I did it. Termial answer is: mv :  target ......is not a directory
<tgBot> <YougoChats> sorry i made a mistake in the command. try `sudo mv ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db  ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/xxxmediastore.db`
<tgBot> <ahayzen> then you might need to run ```restart mediascanner-2.0``` after that to get mediascanner to refresh as the process keeps running and it caches the db. Note that restarting mediascanner will cause it to regenerate a new database
<tgBot> <ahayzen> if you watch the mediascanner log, it'll display a list of paths to the files it is attempting to scan
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> (that would be @ ~/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log)
<tgBot> <ahayzen> yup
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, Now I have no videos if I change to My videos. In the Video scope, they are still shown.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ok. follow up with what @ahayzen said
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, Ok, now I have only two videos in My videos. That seems to be ok.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 512x392) https://irc.ubports.com/rFguL0Tx/file_802.webp
<tgBot> <YougoChats> and when you refresh the Videos scope?
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, There are shown only these two videos too. Thank you!
<tgBot> <YougoChats> and the gallery app? also only those two?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> if all apps agree then we're good
<tgBot> <YougoChats> then the last thing to do is to remove the renamed bad database
<tgBot> <YougoChats> `sudo rm ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/xxxmediastore.db`
<tgBot> <inchw0rm> Dear gentlemen, I am planning to flash my bacon with ubuntu touch this evening. Now I wonder, how can I contribute to the proj besides dontaion? I can do some python and C++
<tgBot> <inchw0rm> But I am a potato
<tgBot> <Gartral> @inchw0rm, *boils you*
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, Yes, the Gallery shows only these two. But this has been so every time.
<tgBot> <ahayzen> Gallery app doesn't use mediascanner, it has it's own scanning system that just looks in ~/Pictures IIRC
<tgBot> <ahayzen> only the music, video, photo scopes and the music-app use mediascanner from what i remember
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @ahayzen, no i tested, it looks in other places too
<tgBot> <YougoChats> not in music, but it does in pictures and videos
<tgBot> <YougoChats> but if all apps agree on which videos are there, it's ok
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, Gallery is not the problem. It works fine. The problems are the pictures not shown in Gallery.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ok :) but all is fine now, right?
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, No, I have many pictures not shown in Gallery which I cannot delete.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> uh ok, then we need to replace that database too
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @YougoChats, yeah it seems to add MOVIES location to it's search path if no pictures dir is given at the command line http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/view/head:/src/util/resource.cpp#L49
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @ahayzen can you give @klaus the location of Gallery's database?
<tgBot> <ahayzen> it'll probably be in either ~/.cache/gallery-app ~/.config/gallery-app ~/.local/share/gallery-app   or maybe the name will be com.ubuntu.gallery-app
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ...
<tgBot> <YougoChats> better do that one through UT Tweak tool?
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @ahayzen, I do not understand this action. Gallery shows the wanted pictures, but I want to delete the unwanted pictures not shown in Gallery.
<tgBot> <ahayzen> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/view/head:/src/util/resource.cpp#L121 is where it could be ... so either the QStandardPaths::DataLocation or if it can't write there you pictures folder both in a subfolder called "database"  .. i suspect its database will be in ~/.local/share/gallery-app/database
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @gostranger, No. You have Telegram. Just say and invite your friends and family.
<tgBot> <NikosChat> @Nikfrager, And in which app/scope do you see these unwanted pictures?
<tgBot> <jakko> Hello I've got some issues with my camera on the OPO bacon device...I cannot zoom in...is there someone who has the same problem?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> yeah
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> there isn't
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Fwd from DarkFury: Cameras in Custom ROMs: How Developers Make Hardware Work without Source Code … https://www.xda-developers.com/cameras-custom-roms-developers-make-hardware-work-without-source-code/
<tgBot> <jakko> @looney_tkp, Answer on what question?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @gostranger, lol, network problems sorry...i replied to that
<tgBot> <jakko> @Vijay Kumar, 👍
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @Ben, Me to :) Ibk.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> i can't find this group when i log into telegram … so weird :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Telegram app on Ubuntu Touch does not support supergroups yet. You can use the WebTelegram app to get around this.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> aarh okk, thanks :)
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> also sometimes my n5 doesn't wake from sleep
<tgBot> <UlrikeSoltau> is it correct that you dont see any wifi or gsm icon in the indicator section
<tgBot> <UlrikeSoltau> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/EeaAh3nH/file_804.jpg
<tgBot> <UlrikeSoltau> i restarted it a couple of times
<tgBot> <UlrikeSoltau> and telegram stays white and dekko crashes while opening
<tgBot> <UlrikeSoltau> since the browser works fine I am connected and the phone works fine too
<tgBot> initcreator was added by: initcreator
<maxnader> hello, how can you play a sound file on ubuntu touch during a call made programatically? intention is to speak text alerts from nagios via espeak, but i cant even manage to aplay a file, and when speaker is on aplay is loud but somehow gets masked on the other end you hear nothing
<maxnader> open to recompile the stack to get this working but not sure where the restriction is from
<maxnader> using FP2
<maxnader> aplay -l crashes the phone during a call, i tried a for loop playing on all devices, some crashed the phone, the rest are not working
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Only -4 to go
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @UniversalSuperBox  @wayneoutthere and Joe (sorry but I forgot your username ) I think we should get our own stickers for this group. What do think. It's easy to make I think. But it needs some artistically creative people to make those.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/rHRqdUcB/file_805.webp
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> e.g. php triggered Marius or do you trust this man Marius
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Ooh yeah that's what I am talking about
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Ooh we have those
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Thanks
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> But add some more there are only few
<tgBot> <Alexander> @UlrikeSoltau, Try this, it solved the problem for me : rm .config/connectivity-service/config.ini.lock
<tgBot> <UlrikeSoltau> @Alexander, Thanks, that did the trick at least for the indicator line and dekko, I guess I have to work on telegram
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> Does Dekko2 support Gmail with 2FA enabled? I can't get Dekko2 to log in to my Gmail.  😕
<tgBot> <artfors> Fyrtioförsta avsnittet [Marius Gripsgard, UBPorts] – Linuxpodden … https://linuxpodden.nu/podcast/fyrtioforsta-avsnittet-marius-gripsgard-ubports/
<tgBot> <Alexander> @UlrikeSoltau, For Telegram try to delete the cache with ut tweak tool or ask @Flohack for more Tipps und Ticks !
<tgBot> <artfors> @artfors, If you understand Swedish and Norwegian we have a interview whit Marius Gripsgard.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @ronnietucker, You probably get an email in which you can allow dekko
<tgBot> Salmoria88 was added by: Salmoria88
<tgBot> <savetier> Is there a way to change the icons and the icon size on the apps scope? I don't mean Falcon, but the built-in one.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @ronnietucker, not yet. Once integration with online accounts is done 2FA should start working as well.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> you have to do the old "less secure apps" business
<tgBot> <DanChapman> or you could get an app specific password from your google settings
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @DanChapman, Seems fair enough. I've no interesting emails for hackers to steal anyway.  😀
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185833?hl=en if you want to keep your 2fa enabled
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @DanChapman, Ooh. Looks interesting. I'll give that a looksy. Thanks!
<tgBot> Lambert - was added by: Lambert -
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ronnietucker, Greetings Ronnie. Nice to see you on here 👍
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @Stereofont, Hi!  👍
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @DanChapman, Yep. That worked. Thanks!  👍
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> you know what would be cool? an indicator with all the stuff in it (at leat the most used stuff like volume, flashlight, wif etc) and put it in the left corner so it would be like simple easy to triger
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/25XMcfCm/file_806.webp
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UlrikeSoltau, Thats not correct. Certain Apps like Telegram rely on the network-indicator to give the state of the network connection
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Does anyone have an idea how to get e.g. for Mattermost the notifications going without paying Apple 400$ per year?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ZOqcdHXe/file_808.jpg sumting laik this
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Has anyone some knwoledge. Maybe about https://uniqush.org/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @twinkybot, Context?
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Just a message before. Need some push notification e.g. for Mattermost without paying the developer fee for apple
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Found this: https://docs.mattermost.com/mobile/mobile-overview.html
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There have been some ideas here and there. Simplest would be to check for messages periodically.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Would use battery, but that's the trade off for not putting your notifications on someone else's computer
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Yeah but it defeats kinda the purpose of having a own chattool if it is only doing half of the job
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/gkSe4P02/file_810.jpg
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, It's a feature for those with Smoll hands
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and big screens
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, Aye
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @twinkybot, Right now we don't have a notification service set in stone.
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Yeah but if I have an own server to let a service run. This should work.
<tgBot> <twinkybot> In Mattermost at least one can configure a URL where to the push notifications are coming from
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Or do I understand it wrong?
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> would be nice to have an option so people with their own server can choose to have a remote notification system and others can choose the local battery drainer :)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> btw @twinkybot maybe this helps?: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/399/notifications-working-ubports-is-now-my-daily-driver
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He rigged up a mighty strange XMPP based notification system, yes
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Hm thanks for the link. Let's see
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @demokrit atomos, I think that the server costs of this would eat us alive in short order.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> As well as having to hire a couple of administrators to assure the uptime that people expect from a notification service (100%)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> i didn't mean that ubports should have a server and give users the option to easily host their own
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> sorry mixed that up...
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> what i meant is: i don't mean ubports should host the notifications server but implement the option and docu to easily host it individualy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've thought on the issue as well. The problem is that it becomes unclear very quickly where a service provider should send notificatoins.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We can't tell Telegram, "Hey. We have x users on this notification service. However, x users have registered on their own server, and you need to talk to each and every one of them."
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It becomes a headache for them to implement, not only us.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> but couldn't a normal desktop or CLI client of telegram run on the self-hosted server and simply pull every message like on a normal desktop client, bundle this into a notification and forward it to the phone? This would eliminate any inclusion of the upstream telegram people right?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure. You could probably rig telegram-cli up to do that.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But now you're still putting the onus on the service provider to provide a notification plugin for the server. Whereas with the Apple or Google push services it's an API call.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> never heard of onus, thanks for improving my vocab 😜.... regarding the topic; who do you mean with service provider here? i mean implementing this "host your own telegram nofitications business" is up to the people who want it, i personally would use the "drain my battery option" so the self-hosters would need to write their notifications-plugin or whatever but it would be nice if they could then simply configurate the Ubports phone to acce
<tgBot> notifications server
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> IMHO 😉
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> click
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If done right, the notification service could be the same on the phone and on the push server. A notification watcher that worked on one could also work on the other.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> sounds great
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The only thing that changes is where you're sending the notification...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can either send it to the GUI or pass it to another notification service running on another host.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> i think we have reached mental convergence 😜
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It would be convergence, too... The portion of the app that runs in the background on the phone just gets installed on the server. It's not any the wiser.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> unfortunately i have to leave now but it was great fun having this conversation 😆 cya
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Authentication could be a pain if not done correctly...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think I have the skills to pull this off correctly, but I definitely have the concept in mind now.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> that's the first step, now we (you ;-D) have to right it down and get someone to do it four us 😆
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> *write not right
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> wright.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> well, really have to leave now, bye
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bye!
<tgBot> <bastos777> 2 Mord to 800 :)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> We want nobody to die 😂
<tgBot> <bastos777> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/4QcC6T6R/file_811.webp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @nfsprodriver, Speak for yourself :P
<tgBot> Adriano Genta was added by: Adriano Genta
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #281: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/281/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1070: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1070/
<tgBot> AnonUser was added by: AnonUser
<tgBot> <savetier> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/b5SHLVs3/file_813.jpg Finally took the time to replace the ugly icons with the Faenza icons. I know, the design is not the priority, but eyecandy is also important.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/hhYJCvym/file_814.webp
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @YougoChats, I see the picture in the scope My pictures
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @NikosChat, I see the picture in the scope My Photos
<tgBot> <NikosChat> have you pulled down the scope?
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @NikosChat, I don't understand. What means "pull down"?
<tgBot> <NikosChat> when on My Photos scope try to swipe towards down
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> Ok, it seems I got it. I switched off this scope and than I switched it on. As result all these pictures has been. disappeared. That's it. Thanks.
<tgBot> <NikosChat> you just needed to reload the scope
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @NikosChat, Yes, that's it.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @savetier, Wow, that looks GREAT
<tgBot> <savetier> @kz6fittycent, Thanks, James :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 372x122) https://irc.ubports.com/Fnp94Ggr/file_816.jpg Just found this gem on ubports/system-settings
<tgBot> <Sconio> @savetier, 👌
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> my device keeos turning off on its own 😔
<tgBot> <rchar66> (Photo, 1920x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/8rvlmdfj/file_818.jpg
<tgBot> <rchar66> Is anybody else having trouble with the open app store? I can't download any apps. They just keep trying to update.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @looney_tkp, does anyone using an n5 experience this please ?
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @rchar66, ❤❤❤
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @rchar66, Probably a temporary error. It should begin working again if you restart?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @looney_tkp, As in, the phone shuts down or the screen turns off
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> it shuts down
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> it doesn't turn on when i power it, i have to enter bootloader and start it there
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> it only does this when it's idle
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Enter bootloader?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> the fastboot menu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can't boot by holding the power button?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've heard of Nexus 5's with failing power buttons, but that doesn't seem right.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> I don't have a failing power button, i fixed that issue...I'd have to press the power button for sometime to boot it
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> the fastest way is booting via fastboot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You need to hold the power button for a long time to boot it? Is it warm when that happens?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> naarh it's not warm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In any case, really strange. Any chance you can use the UBports Installer to reflash it?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> let me let it sleep and see what happens again
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I haven't heard of that behavior before.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @UniversalSuperBox, i would if it happens again
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds good
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> :)
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> a question
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> if i enable developer mode and use an app like webapp bla bla
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> and then turn it off again, could this cause an issue ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, I don't think so.
<tgBot> <rchar66> I tried yesterday and today with the same results.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it did, you could just turn it back on.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @UniversalSuperBox, okk, i turned off my lock cos i kinda hate unlocking everytime it sleeps … that turned off developer mode(that was hours ago, and this started issue just a few mins ago. i don't know if it's related but I've turned it back on and put it to sleep to test
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> it's still on, I'm sure that was the cause
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> cos my device rebooted when i turned on developer mode :/
#ubports 2017-09-26
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> the problem is gone, could someone test this for a day ? to duplicate the issue if I'm right
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> it's morning here, good morning everyone :)
<tgBot> John was added by: John
<tgBot> DDago was added by: DDago
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #332: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/332/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1071: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1071/
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> hmmm, i still got a few things to understand here
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> when the bot sends messages like these, does it mean there's an update ? if yes, how do i go about it
<tgBot> <josueqb> that's what I thought, but I guess it depends on your channel
<tgBot> <josueqb> I'm on RC and I don't get them
<tgBot> <josueqb> maybe it's for DEVEL
<tgBot> <Ern_st> the bot talk in Devel language
<tgBot> <rchar66> If I uninstall the open app store, where do I go to reinstall it ?
<tgBot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> I need your help Help the Tardis96 OS system. voting in the link below so that it receives full registration in the distrowatch http://distrowatch.com/dwres-mobile.php?resource=links#new
<tgBot> <deedend> @Tardis96 Desenvolvedor, Hey mate, you need to translate the page in english, I prefer avoid google if possible. Can you do that? Or is a Portuguese only project?
<tgBot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> In the oficial site have a translator
<tgBot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/S88st2e7/file_820.jpg See? Sorry my bad english
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @popescu_sorin, Do you mean the control down? Or to can make the scroll to use with one hand?
<tgBot> <PseudoHuman> (Sticker, 512x400) https://irc.ubports.com/EcgoQ0ax/file_821.webp
<tgBot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> @Jaume81, Scroll
<tgBot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> Click in the thing and scroll
<tgBot> <Flohack> Cool 800 members! Thank you all for your interest and participation!
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Tardis96 Desenvolvedor, You get a swipe to get down the screen like iPhone, it's the same. However with the Ubuntu tool bar don't need because you can move to left-right when the tool bar is open.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/iBcQoRd0/file_822.mp4
<tgBot> <Jaume81> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/JYDeFy8R/file_823.webp
<tgBot> <Jaume81> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jBmbcdub/file_824.webp
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-2-rolls-out-for-ubuntu-phones-including-nexus-4-nexus-7-2013-517813.shtml
<lotuspsychje> ota2 working on a BQ 4.5 ubuntu version?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @lotuspsychje, Sure
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Lorxu, No. I want you, @Lorxu to be alive! I am  following this group since month and also started following the riot.im group on matrix.org and your comments, hints and chats are always a constructive and proffesional support and a pleasure to read! Thank you for that anyway. We all will miss you a lot, if you decide to leave!
<tgBot> <deedend> @Tardis96 Desenvolvedor, It's google... 😑 anyway no worries, it's not so important
<lotuspsychje> tnx tronfourtytwo
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @rchar66, https://openstore.ubports.com/app/openstore.openstore-team
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> download the click app, push it to your phone, and install it on CL?
<lotuspsychje> i got a device not found on bq 4.5 with magic-device-tool, what could be wrong?
<lotuspsychje> im on fastboot mode
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I think I have read MDT does not support bq anymore , ask at MDT group, or use CPT tool from ubports    page
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @mariogrip any idea where I can install oxide debug symbols from? They seem to be missing in the xenial archive.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> When supporte the problem was: 1. USB cable, and the bq was already running UT or only android?
<lotuspsychje> milan: currently my phone got Ubuntu touch on it
<lotuspsychje> milan:ubports site says 4.5 still supported
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @DanChapman Hi Dan, back to missing notifications on my N5, I have also bq 4.5 and installing Dekko 2, I can confirm the same problem
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ fastboot devices
<lotuspsychje> JU015280	fastboot
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @lotuspsychje, Yes ubports supports bq, are right, I was talking about MDT-magic device tool
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Try to change the USB cable
<lotuspsychje> milan: cable works, just did a picture transer
<lotuspsychje> its the MDT snap if that matters
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> In accordance to Marius Quabeck, we should use snap, pls try here I am driving, https://github.com/magic-device-tool/magicdevicetool.com
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> There is also telegram link for help
<lotuspsychje> milan:trying the git way now
<lotuspsychje> milan; worked!! your the man!
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> 👍
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #6: SUCCESS in 5.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/6/
<lotuspsychje> seems like the MDT snap doesnt download all requiered packages it needs like the git version
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #141: SUCCESS in 1.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/141/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1072: SUCCESS in 0.52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1072/
<lotuspsychje> milan:ubports logo loading
<lotuspsychje> milaN:TNX again for supporting me
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> You are welcome
<tgBot> <jakko> @Flohack, No problem!
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> <lotuspsychje> milaN:TNX again for supporting me … what do these messages mean ? i have no idea
<tgBot> GinoHereIam was added by: GinoHereIam
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^IRC chatroom is linked to this telegram group via a bot. lotuspshychje says something to milan.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #350: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/350/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1073: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1073/
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @ubports_bot, and this is the Ubports bot notifying an update for Fairphone 2 in the devel channel has built sucessfully, and then pushed succesfully to the server. … it means i can update my phone now 😊
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> i see...thanks for the enlightening me
<tgBot> <YougoChats> np
<MCMic> If I use https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer to switch from canonical release to ubports, will I lose all the data on the phone? (text messages, installed apps, …)
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @MCMic, yes, make a backup
<MCMic> @looney_tkp Is there any efficient back-up tool for u-touch?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @MCMic, not that i know off, but you could just copy your data to a PC.
<MCMic> I always have trouble copying data to the phone, but maybe the other way around it will work, I’ll try
<MCMic> But I would’ve like something to backup the list of installed app as well
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @MCMic, The ubports do have an option to switch without loosing data also
<tgBot> <mariogrip> if you don't choose "wipe" it wont loose any date
<MCMic> @mariogrip oh ok
<MCMic> I saw the wipe but I was not sure if it meant not checking it would keep data. I’ll still make a backup ^^
<MCMic> Thanks for the info
<tgBot> <Thoralf Sann> Hallo UBports-Team,
<tgBot> <Thoralf Sann> Thank you for OTA2. first it seems all be OK, now I have two problems. First the music-app can not read the sd-card and allway it lost the titel in my lists. All other apps can use the sd-card. 2. after the nprevious update from the file-manager I have seen my Network and could load and upload files, with the last update the file-manager crashed ever if I go to the network.
<tgBot> <Thoralf Sann> I have a e5hd.
<MCMic> Well I did copy everything I can with a USB cable but that does not contain much :-/ Any way to backup the settings, ubuntu one account and so on? Is a Ubuntu One account still useful on ubports?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @DanChapman hey dan, before post it in gitlab, i want to confirm that this two things are don't known things: … 1. I can't read mails before 31 of july. I assume that this is related to the maximum (mb) size. I increased the size but looks like it can't be refreshed? … 2. There isn't a way to refresh inbox manually like swiping down the scroll?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Hey so number 1 is a known bug i don't think there's a filed issue for it though. It should be fixed in the next update there's an issue with how the message list model isn't detecting there's no more messages locally and needs to start syncing more. It doesn't do a mass sync like most clients as it's just a waste of space on a mobile device but the logic to try and prefetch before you reach that point needs some tweaks. … For the 2nd there isn't
<tgBot> refresh option yet but you can open the navigation menu and swipe the folder left to access the context menu from which you can sync. (Note on inbox folders "All inboxes" needs to be collapsed. Not easy to find so pull to refresh will be the ideal solution. Also there's no bug filed for that.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @MCMic, you're required to sign in but i don't know how far it goes in terms of backing up settings
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @DanChapman, 👌perfect. I didn't know if they were related or something else. … Thanks Dan
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <docjuhnk> @Sander_Smit, Self signed certificates seem to not work. Will this problem be adressed in future updates? Or is there another qorkaround than switching to let's encrypt?
<MCMic> After starting ubports-installer my phone just says «Fast boot mode…» and nothing happens, is it all happenning in the background and I just need to wait?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @MCMic, Use the backup option in the magic device tool
<MCMic> @Flohack too late
<tgBot> <Flohack> Copying what you see is not enough, there are a lot of hidden folders in your profile ;)
<MCMic> Yeah I guessed as much but I started the switch already so I’ll just reconfigure after if it works
<MCMic> But I’m not sure the switch is doing anything so far
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @MCMic, What does the installer say?
<MCMic> @mariogrip «switching your device to UBports»
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @MCMic, Any progress bar at the bottom?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> hey guys, has anyone tried installing zsh on ub touch ?
<MCMic> @mariogrip No, none (neither on phone nor laptop)
<tgBot> <Ben> So now I am also a Patreon Supporter :)
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> (Photo, 1280x525) https://irc.ubports.com/qgIHeLTK/file_826.jpg i get this error
<MCMic> What should I do? Shut down the phone, close the app?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @looney_tkp, Do you have the system in write mode_
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @LarreaMikel, I don't understand this, write mode_ ?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> the system (OS) comes with a read only mode that you have to change in order to install apt things.
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @looney_tkp, Your image might be at Read-Only mode. You sould try allowing Write with `phablet-config writable-image` but there's no going back, (only reflashing the device). Also `apt` may break the hole system, use it at your own risk.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> +1
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @MCMic, maybe try restarting it? since there is no progress bar, i think it got stuck. I need to add a way so i detect if it's stuck in the installer.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @Jujuyeh, thanks :D … everything on Linux is mostly at your own risk xD
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @LarreaMikel, thank you too
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jujuyeh, you can also do `sudo mount -o rw,remout /` this will be reset after a reboot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> today I'm going to be giving a free software speech on a huge conference in Moscow, I'll be sure to give you a shoutout guys ;)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> ;)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> `sudo mount -o rw,remount /`
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, Aweome :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ty Marius for mentioning me in a community update
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I will never forget that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ☺️
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @mariogrip, i already did this
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @Jujuyeh, this says … phablet-config: command not found
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> you can also use the UT tweak tool
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @vanyasem, 🙂👍
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @mariogrip, :O
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @looney_tkp, that requires the `phablet-tools` package
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @LarreaMikel, thank you :D
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @looney_tkp, Oh sorry, I think this should be mode via `adb`
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @Jujuyeh, https://askubuntu.com/questions/380258/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-installation-to-read-write-mode-on-a-mobile-device
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Also: 800 🎉
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> thank you
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> what's the size of ubport installation file ?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> when installing through the installer it downloads some files to flash
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> what's the size of the downloaded file
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, :=)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @looney_tkp, about 400MB
<tgBot> <mariogrip> 2GB uncompessed
<tgBot> <Ben> I have a question. Is anybody here, who began to port UTouch to the Nexus 6P? :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, My Fairphone rebooted when I touched a tablet on same WiFi network 😱
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @looney_tkp, never happened to me on Nexus 5
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @vanyasem, it's happening now to me now 😂
<MCMic> @mariogrip the phone is stuck keeping power pressed does nothing. I unplugged it, I’m not sure what I can do. Battery is not removable :-/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> MCMic, what phone is it?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if it's a Nexus 5 then the battery is easily removable
<MCMic> vanyasem[m]: bq E4.5
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh, then I can't help you
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I've never held one in my hands
<MCMic> Got it
<MCMic> I needed to press all three buttons
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @MCMic, try to pushh power+volume up + volume down during almost 30 seconds. … it happened one time to me...
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @MCMic, almost in time 😂
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x1121) https://irc.ubports.com/30B5WGpy/file_828.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it's raining outside :/
<tgBot> <Sander_Smit> @docjuhnk, I wouldn't know. … Have changed back to android a while ago. … Ubports.com is very good but lacks to much for me for everyday use
<MCMic> @mariogrip Tried again and same results. The password asked by ubports-installer is the password for the phone right? It does reboot the phone in fastboot mode but nothing more.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @MCMic, Oh, its the sudo password of your pc
<MCMic> Oh, that should be said
<MCMic> I gave the wrong one then
<tgBot> <mariogrip> That must be a bug, it said say at least wrong password
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I will get that fixed
<MCMic> @mariogrip it’s flashing now :-)
<MCMic> But yeah it should say which password it’s waiting and fail with an error if I give the wrong one ^^
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Yeah, im not sure why it didn't tell you, it should. i'll look into it and see what's wrong
<tgBot> rehankodekar was added by: rehankodekar
<tgBot> <rehankodekar> is one plus 2 supported yet
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @rehankodekar, nope
<tgBot> <rehankodekar> anyone working
<tgBot> <vanyasem> We'd love to support as many devices as possible. Unfortunately porting a new device takes a long time and there are only a few of us doing the work. More developers working on porting devices would mean more devices ported. This will particularly be true when the Halium Project is successful.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ty @BrisPete
<tgBot> <rehankodekar> i mean to say anyone working on it
<tgBot> <rehankodekar> i have a previous experience
<tgBot> <rehankodekar> over it
<tgBot> <rehankodekar> like in the initial days of ubuntu touch i ported it to my optimus 3d
<tgBot> <rehankodekar> if i can port it if no one is porting it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can check halium.org and devices.ubports.com to be sure
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @rehankodekar, you can, see Halium.org
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/index.html
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> There is a docs page showing supported devices being worked on
<MCMic> Switching worked fine, seemed I did not lost much
<MCMic> Wow there is an adblock in the openstore, was missing that so much
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, agree!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @MCMic, :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @vanyasem, 👍nice template Ivan 😉
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it was made by @BrisPete
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Milan Korecky, 👍😁
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #125: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/125/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1074: SUCCESS in 0.63 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1074/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/09tazawy/file_829.webp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I didn't mean it that way even but thanks...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/ZaeCQrVL/file_831.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's confirmed, I'm allowed to give you a shoutout here
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> looks really nice !!!
<tgBot> <mymike00> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6plCHMAf/file_832.webp
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://youtu.be/5nmMpvk_Hm4 … I'll be giving a speech in Russian in 50 minutes
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> remember we are already 799
<tgBot> Kopimi was added by: Kopimi
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's 800 again!
<tgBot> <Kopimi> 😊
<tgBot> <Mohannes> OMGOMGOMG
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 800 2.0
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 800 (inhere)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so.... i just installed ubuntu gnome on a secondary machine... and it's so.... ugly.  It's like stepping back to 2006 or something.  I feel older than I am.... Is there any chance Unity will live again?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> LinuxIRC is forever number 800
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @wayneoutthere, unity and ubuntu touch are like buddies
<tgBot> <Kopimi> and 8 is a symbol of infinity :)
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Kek
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What happened to Unity 1-6
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, yunit
<tgBot> tsimonq2 was added by: tsimonq2
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @Mohannes, No, I am :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> anyways, just install Arch with a tiling WM (i3wm gaps, for example)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> no ui - no problems
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> based on my understanding Unity is a kiind of skin.... a GUI if you will.  Darn.  Just reminds me how awesome unity is
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> back to 800. … Congrats!
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> 800 3.0
<tgBot> <Kopimi> @tsimonq2, i took yer throne 😊
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> nice name.......... ubuntu Infinity8
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @Kopimi, Noooo :P
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @wayneoutthere, ...doesn't look too far from Unity :-) https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/dock-dynamic-transparency.png ... Only real differences are the global menu, app button at the bottom rather than top of the launcher, clock is in the centre
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm
<tgBot> <Kopimi> @ahayzen, There really needs to be that Ubuntu "whirl" logo up top!
<tgBot> <mymike00> @ahayzen, is the HUD working?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> kind of
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's not the hud i remember but it's huddy
<tgBot> <ahayzen> ah yes and HUD :-)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> how do i do this fake unity thing to make myself hate my day lesss?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> is it an appearance setting?
<tgBot> <Kopimi> or Applications up top by default not at the bottom
<tgBot> <Kopimi> Trash could be at the bottom then again... not on desktop
<tgBot> <mymike00> @ahayzen, 😭
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x1121) https://irc.ubports.com/PYHaDcx9/file_834.jpg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, MATE has a HUD app thing and KDE lets you create the unity style app bar thing (with file/etc), wonder if those mix and match
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @wayneoutthere, This is what artful 17.10 will look like ... and i believe what the daily images are
<tgBot> <ahayzen> but you can use extensions like dash-to-dock to do the same thing on an earlier release
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i see thanks andrew.  so basically just wait.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and thanks @Lorxu  because i already tried Mate and it's pretty good... was thinkgina bout it but i figured i might as well deal with Gnome first and see what I'm up againast
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @popescu_sorin, Liky! This is nice.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> thanks :D
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, I wonder if KRunner can do HUD things, should try when I get home
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @shinyhairsmylifeambition i think i need to use a lighter color for the background, i have a hard time seeing the indicator menu in bright sun light
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Which will take a while because I missed the bus and  walking an hour is faster...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i guess convertgence will fix all this.  one day I could just forget about these laptops, get a kick butt mobile, install Ubuntu Touch and buy some screens, eh? … Eh?? … Eh???
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Sure, but you can also converge KDE, just saying ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> perhaps, but i just realized how important the look and feel is.  you can't sell this to the world unless it looks like unity (cannon's nickels style)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (or better)
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @popescu_sorin, Indeed. Are you going to post it somewhere more sustainable like this telegram group?...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Well... Put the app menu on top like on Unity, set your system bar to use icons only launcher and move it to the left, then apply a brown theme, done :P
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @shinyhairsmylifeambition, on google+ X-)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But yeah, the only thing I miss from Unity is the HUD
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Issue #17 on Pext/Pext … https://github.com/Pext/Pext/issues/17
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Lorxu, If there are devs ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, cool will try :)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Just poke me if it's hard to figure out, I can give a step-by-step tutorial
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thx
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @popescu_sorin, Awesome! \(^_^)/
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @popescu_sorin, Nice!
<tgBot> <wagafo> @wayneoutthere, Unity 7 is still in the repositories. So for the upcoming Ubuntu 17.10 if you upgrade from previous Ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, choose lightdm as default, and there you have Unity again. If it is a fresh install: sudo apt install unity-greeter, and you get Unity 7 again. For the time being there is not a lot of breakage, it works well. Let's see for 18.04, hopefully there will be Yunit eventually around.
<jajons> hey i would like to know, is it possible to install ubuntu touch to my smartphone that was not listed on the supported devices?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> You have to port ot yourself
<tgBot> <vanyasem> there is yunit
<tgBot> <vanyasem> isn't that a port of unity?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> yunit.io/
<jajons> <tgBot> <JBBgameich> im not sure how would you mind explaining more
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, `Following up with Mark Shuttleworth’s announcement to abandon Unity 8 development, we have forked it and are planning to continue working with the project.`
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, Have they even made a commit in ages?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm not sure, I don't use a desktop environment anyways
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I use a plain tiling window manager (i3wm)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> dear me! gnome doesn't come with a *language selector* kit! i guess Gnome is only for English speaking people.  That's easy!  :(
<tgBot> <theMitu> @popescu_sorin, It may look good, but this does not blend into the Suru design language at all :) … Furthermore, what's the point of toggles at the botom, when they are a single swipe away both with yours and with the current design. … I believe that there are many places in the OS that might benefit from redesign, but we have beautiful Suru style, icons etc. created by Canonical - so why don't stick to these guidelines and create the concepts tha
<tgBot> match? :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, there is a blogpost from the 18th of September
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, i was a bit scared to try but I think I will do this next weekend.  this gnome thing, sorry to say it... really sucks
<tgBot> <theMitu> I love the consistency of Suru and the fact that it's all around the font - all the rounded corners, icons, shapes are derived from it creates a wonderful, consistent feel.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, try elementary OS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it has Pantheon as a DE
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's quite decent
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, Oh I see
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, i use it on my laptop daily
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, i'll look but my heart is set on my life with unity.  it was so good ... john salatas... don't let me down, mang!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> screw emotions and addictions
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm going to #audiocast some serious shout outs if unity works with yunit
<tgBot> <vanyasem> do you take drugs?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, no.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> yes you do.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you had that pasted
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and now it's gone all of a sudden
<tgBot> <mymike00> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zDp9bQQ9/file_835.webp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, What about your wife? :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh boy
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, technoloigally speaking, my friends ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and thanks for your care.  I will investigate but i want fast, easy, and safe.  Unity was nearly there.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> unity was neither fast, easy or safe though
<tgBot> <vanyasem> but let's not get into that
<tgBot> <Lorxu> GNOME is easier than KDE (unless you're a power user), KDE has enough options to break it.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But KDE also lets me do neat stuff like force Riot's video chat to be windowed instead of full screen even though Riot doesn't support it itself
<tgBot> <vanyasem> let's not forget about mate, cinnamon, XFCE, bugdie and deepin
<tgBot> <Lorxu> GNOME: Options scare me … KDE: Give me more options! … MATE: I miss GNOME 2 … Cinnamon: I like KDE, but also kinda net … Xfce: I want a nice amount of power on little resources
<tgBot> <Lorxu> The others, no clue
<tgBot> <wagafo> @vanyasem, No, yunit is a fork of Unity 8.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> i3: I AM THE LORD OF THE KEYBOARD, ALL SHALL PERISH
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, you can use your mouse to navigate
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if you want to...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, If you use i3 you already decided you don't want to :P
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Lorxu, Add LXDE also.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wagafo, I haven't really paid attention to unity, what's the difference?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wagafo, LXDE: I want a lightweight KDE
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, well, sometimes do use my mouse
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Lorxu, lxqt :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @tsimonq2 take it away ^
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @mariogrip, Oh oops yeah, isn't LXDE dead now though? Didn't that become lxqt?
<tgBot> <wagafo> @vanyasem, Unity 7 was the default desktop in Ubuntu until 17.04, working on Xorg. Unity 8 was fully Mir based, supposed to be its successor and already being used in Ubuntu Touch.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Fun fact: Unity 7 used GTK, Unity 8 uses Qt
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Lorxu, im not sure, haven't follow that side of linux, but i think lxqt is rewritten lxde in qt
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Qt ftw
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @mariogrip, I thought they merged and are only continuing lxqt now
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @Lorxu, The initial plan was to kill LXDE but there's still work on it
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> LXQt is great though
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @tsimonq2, Ah, I see
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, "Why won't you die!?!?"
<tgBot> <mariogrip> speaking about it, i really need to take it for a spinn
<tgBot> <mariogrip> haven't left gtk on desktop in a long time
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, Since there's no plan to port to GTK 2 it'll be deprecated forcefully eventually
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, I ask myself the same thing :P
<tgBot> * tsimonq2 -> off to class
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, :(
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, I ask the same thing about windows
<tgBot> * UniversalSuperBox is currently using Visual Studio
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I agre
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, do you feel ashamed?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, Not really. Shaming people for their software use is pretty stupid.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I always try to hide the fact I sometimes use proprietary software
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2rv9kjF4/file_836.mp4
<tgBot> <samzn> Port ubports, not unity
<tgBot> <vanyasem> as of I were a kid that got a bad grade in school
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, This is basically what we do when we shame people for something as trivial as their choice of software
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, man. i had to acutally use a virtual windows machine (xp) to make SWF file work for some math tutorial disk.  Nuts.  I can't  believe how bad we had it.  I shouldn't complain about gnome
<tgBot> <mariogrip> If anyone is interested, I was on a swedish podcast the other day, here it is if someone understands it  https://linuxpodden.nu/podcast/fyrtioforsta-avsnittet-marius-gripsgard-ubports/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I was "very" close to liking windows 10 and then it just went all damn stupid after a few months. Paved ubuntu over the top after telling my boss I aint using it anymore 😃 I'll just have to deal with not accessing some of the company services.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, At my high school system the system with grades on it used Silverlight...
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, @TomasOqvist maybe
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/izAKV36o/file_838.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hahahaha silverlight!  that happened to me once. brrrrrrrrrutal.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, Hey, that's the background I use!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> sue me!
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, No but in reference to LXDE. I love my life.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Lol Telegram in class
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, That's good.
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @mariogrip, I think I saw that, but haven't had the time to listen. Will definitely do as soon as possible!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @tsimonq2, I Telegram at work :P
<tgBot> <DanChapman> me too 😊
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Train station is running an ad to not feed birds at the station because their poo causes inconvenience. Like geez, how about the birds? Starving causes THEM inconvenience. Selfish humans >.>
<tgBot> <enriconia> well, birds should find food on their own, like before the man appeared on earth :)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> That doesn't seem a fair request when we literally make that harder for them by destroying so much of their environment
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Also, humans throw so much food away, why not use it instead
<tgBot> <enriconia> nice topic, but we are already a bit OT :)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> There needs to be a UBPorts OT group
<tgBot> <Lorxu> So I can ramble on about random stuffz
<tgBot> <enriconia> nice idea! :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> agreed
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/swXOBZvI/file_839.mp4
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @kz6fittycent, I vote this for group avatar
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> there you have it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, and your avatar is there
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/40TdxVe4/file_840.webp
<MCMic> @Lorxu Use mastodon to ramble about random stuff
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I already use Twitter for that, but I guess I could try mastodon. I just... want to talk about things not just ramble them and get ignored :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Anyway we have an OT chat now
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Important News Flash From the Ubuntu Touch News Desk!   … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-170926
<tgBot> <wagafo> @wayneoutthere, Amazing!
<tgBot> Federico was added by: Federico
<thrrgilag> @wayneoutthere well done. 😀
<tgBot> Oskitzein was added by: Oskitzein
<tgBot> Kevin Brophy-Lehmann was added by: Kevin Brophy-Lehmann
<tgBot> <mymike00> Welcome all!
<tgBot> <Oskitzein> Thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I think you were number 800 (again) :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> congrats. that news flash above was for your welcoming party
<tgBot> <Federico> Thanks
<tgBot> anonymous_class was added by: anonymous_class
<Matthew[m]> is there a way to launch a Qt app in ubports from the commandline without messing around with click packages?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> A hacky quick way is to just do `./myapp --desktop_file_hint=unity8`
<Matthew[m]> ah, thanks.
 * Matthew[m] continues to hunt his wretched OSK
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ouch! still not working?
<Matthew[m]> yup :( explicitly setting a QT_PLUGIN_PATH which prioritises my 5.9 plugins over 5.4 and explicitly double-checking that QT_IM_MODULE is set doesn't seem to work
<Matthew[m]> so i assume that 5.9 is failing to pick up the 5.4 plugins and i'm going to have to go off building a bunch of maliit stuff
<Matthew[m]> but wanted to first check via strace, hence wondering how to run under strace
<Matthew[m]> fwiw running with `--desktop_file_hint=unity8` after setting a `export MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket` segfaults (with or without the --desktop_file_hint, actually)
<tgBot> <rchar66> @Milan Korecky, Thanks! I realized where to look for it after I posted the question !👍
<tgBot> YvesLucien was added by: YvesLucien
<Matthew[m]> fwiw, the segfault i see is:
 * Matthew[m] sent a long message: Matthew[m]_2017-09-26_17:00:46.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/pOqVHnKUbugyCzZRKWUFUxOC>
 * Matthew[m] hopes that manages to make it matrix->irc->telegram in one piece
<Matthew[m]> but for whatever reason the app works fine (modulo lack of OSK) when installed as a click
<tgBot> <neothethird> Yep, it arrived
<Matthew[m]> :)
<Matthew[m]> ah! segfault fixed with `MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/32011/mir_socket`
 * Matthew[m] returns to the quest for his OSK
<tgBot> <YvesLucien> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/bFzoSzj0/file_841.webp
<Matthew[m]> fwiw, setting a QT_PLUGIN_PATH with both qt5.9 and qt5.4 plugins does make the app search both (yay), and even open my libmaliitphabletplatforminputcontextplugin.so (yay), but then doesn't actually load the plugin :|
<Matthew[m]> (it mmap()s it, close()s it, munmap()s it, and then carries on - whereas on an app which works, it actually read()s the ELF headers and looks to actually load it)
<larreamikel[m]> Matthew, maybe click file logs would tell you where's the problem..
<tgBot> Light_V was added by: Light_V
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @mariogrip @neothethird could you re-open https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/268 please, it looks like it was closed by accident.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> probably also needs a title change
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There you go
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Cheera @UniversalSuperBox  😊
<tgBot> <DanChapman> *Cheers
<tgBot> <Marcos> Anyone knows why the mount -o rw,remount / with sudo doen not work?
<tgBot> <Marcos> as well with the tweak tool does not work
<tgBot> <Marcos> I have an e5 with ota 2
<tgBot> <Marcos> ota 1 also did not work
<tgBot> autosmarthome was added by: autosmarthome
<tgBot> <autosmarthome> Go with the xiaomi redmi 4x ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @autosmarthome, ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> what do you mean?
<tgBot> <autosmarthome> ubuntu touch move the firmware for xiaomi mobile
<tgBot> <vanyasem> there is no image for xiaomi redmi 4x
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from BrisPete: We'd love to support as many devices as possible. Unfortunately porting a new device takes a long time and there are only a few of us doing the work. More developers working on porting devices would mean more devices ported. This will particularly be true when the Halium Project is successful.
<PsynoKhi0> hi, are the recovery images for Aquaris handsets from http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/ verbatim copies of http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ ?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @vanyasem, 👍
<tgBot> aptinstall was added by: aptinstall
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> welcome
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hmm.. new file manager?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://uappexplorer.com/app/filemanager.sverzegnassi
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Yes, we need some feedback so that we can release it as stable, so that we can start with the second phase of our rewriting
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> first feedback point: looks awesome! :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/hHp4ke9l/file_843.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think we need new icons, not the the current ones are that bad eh.. something new and fresh
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and maybe not orange x-)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> omg omg! i see thumbnails!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ap3LU2m0/file_844.webp
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YI2Dwtt3/file_845.webp
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> omg!!! and multi select;'
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> OOMMMMMMMGGGGGGG this is like 1000000000000000x better
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it;s not even in the same league
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Next time I ask you to write the changelog for me... after 140 commit I forgot many of the changes we did 😆
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ueyR0BUv/file_848.png
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> I was doing some experiment with the breeze icons at the time, but I wasn't too sure about them... we could eventually try with the new Suru theme from Sam Hewitt, in case
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Test
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @sverzegnassi, I think that could fit I little bit more to Plasma Mobile... The new Suru is more unity8-friendly … (My opinion) pls don't kill me
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @sverzegnassi, do you run that on your desktop?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> the icons are really great, although I agree that they look a bit alien
<tgBot> <vanyasem> not a bad thing in my opinion
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, if so, then how?
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Jujuyeh, yep, we should test the new Suru set first. After all, Ubuntu is using that icon set since 2010, I would miss it those icons 😊
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, @sverzegnassi ?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/WFZal4qw/file_850.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1M6jNV9Z/file_852.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/xMbszQWm/file_854.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @sverzegnassi 2 minor things, the selected color is different in list  and icons, gray and green
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and the restricted access when you have places opened it's a bit weird
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @vanyasem, Yes, that's an early fork of File Manager running on my PC, I have just built it with Ubuntu IDE - if that was the question :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh, i see, thank you
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/hsMEfp8h/file_856.jpg
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @popescu_sorin, Great! well spotted, thanks! 1) Sidebar shouldn't be visible in portrait; 2) Layout shouldn't mess up like that
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and maybe something else for grid size, i don't know how i feel about S M L XL
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @sverzegnassi, Ok... @popescu_sorin how the duck you triggered that? 😆
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i don't know :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> that's how it looks on mx4
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Ok, because I can't manage to reproduce it on my BQ 😄
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @popescu_sorin, Is about choosing between S M L and XL, or the size of the grid elements?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i've tapped on the hambuerger? menu
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the 3 lines menu
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 210x145) https://irc.ubports.com/3jtl2kkr/file_858.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i mean something like this
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> a diff component
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> instead of S M L XL
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> a slider with steps
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> something, don't know :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it is also fine as it is now
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/nrpyu80N/file_860.jpg
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @popescu_sorin, Do you mean, like this? :P
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> sort of, but with range
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i mean.. 4 positions
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @popescu_sorin, yeah, maybe with the labeled one
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Like in GNOME Nautilus then!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> now let's see on the tablet
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ❤️
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 4 minutes stucked at the boot (white) screen
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it's just a bug on m10 right?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jYGDLnI0/file_862.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> on the tablet in desktop mode
<tgBot> <theMitu> @popescu_sorin, Wow, waiting for the new file manager :) … One visual suggestion though: the blue color will be better for selection. Not only it will look better, but it will match the Suru color codes, where green is for on state, positive actions etc. and blue is meant for highlights, selections etc. (vide blue text selection, blue caret, blue left side of slider etc. … I'd also reduced the border radius to a very small value, or non radius at 
<tgBot> Keep up, great work. I can't wait for the stable vesion :)
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @theMitu, +1 … blue is love,  … blue is life. … I don't like Telegram's green, … neither the selection dye.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #282: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/282/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1075: SUCCESS in 54 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1075/
<tgBot> <Marcos> Stefano. Great work with the file manager!
<tgBot> <Marcos> congratulations!
<tgBot> <Marcos> just one suggestion from my side
<tgBot> <Marcos> (not sure if feasible)
<tgBot> <Marcos> should be nice the capability to send files by bluetooth (i.e. music files, etc)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> Marcos you can already do that, i think
<tgBot> <Marcos> Ooops
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> in list view if you swipe to the right
<tgBot> <Marcos> just found!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> you get an option to share
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> cool :P
<tgBot> <Marcos> that's fantastic!!!!
<tgBot> <Marcos> 😅
<tgBot> <Marcos> tks and sorry!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> np!
<tgBot> <Metaroka> 4G work in nexus 5?
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @Metaroka, yes, it works
<tgBot> Narugawa was added by: Narugawa
<tgBot> <Metaroka> Great, It remains to learn how to install without the Internet. I'm sitting by phone on the Internet
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Marcos, Extending those congrats to @nfsprodriver who helped me a lot! 😊
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @sverzegnassi, Very good and nice.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @popescu_sorin, That tablet have a very bad point. It's Bq.
<tgBot> <savetier> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/0UUzFosx/file_864.jpg The new file manager is awesome! Works perfectly on Aquaris 4.5 :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @savetier, That's looking sexy, is it in the open store, or?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate, Yes
<tgBot> <savetier> @PhoenixLandPirate, Yes, it is there since today, in dev version
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @savetier, Ooooo
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Very ooooo
<tgBot> <davidcalle> @hi, I'm wondering if anyone is still using content from these pages: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ ? If not, they might get the axe soon.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @davidcalle, its on webarchive anyways
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Looks nice. But it show storage icon when it's a folder, in sdcard.
<tgBot> <davidcalle> @vanyasem It is, and all can be rebuilt from the source -doc packages, but I prefer asking before putting down something someone is currently using
<tgBot> <Jaume81> He coment before, it's developer.
<Matthew[m]> bleurgh, still can't get my OSK to show :( my qt 5.9 app looks at the 5.4 plugins (and loads some of them - the image ones), but not libmaliitphabletplatforminputcontextplugin.so
<Matthew[m]> i'm clearly missing something in the env or the app to say "oi, use an OSK"
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Anybody test the cloud musc app? It's a good pre-spotify.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAKI2CQ4Xdw
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> on MX4
<tgBot> <Ben> @popescu_sorin, 👍 very nice :)
#ubports 2017-09-27
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #333: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/333/
<talktalk2017> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/09/25/ubucon-europe-2017/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1076: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1076/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @talktalk2017, Jan casually towering over everyone
<talktalk2017> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/09/25/ubucon-europe-2017/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh... yes, thank you for sending that again
<tgBot> guietti was added by: guietti
<tgBot> <Destrocados> @vanyasem, Where ti download the last Port for oneplus one? Also, how to install? Please provide links, i read só many things and i get confused. Sorry And Thanks!!
<tgBot> <Destrocados> @Destrocados, Guess i found https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-oneplus-one#installubuntu … This one, right?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot> <Destrocados> thank you! how stable and fluid is this? Ony opinion?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I guess you'll just have to try it for yourself, then dread the day you'll use another Android phone. :)
<tgBot> <Destrocados> ok, thanks again. I lave lineage os installed and multirom on recovery. Do i have to go back to the original status? cause the ubport app tells "A0001" phone not supported
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, we don't support MultiRom.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> and twrp, its ok?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It will be replaced with our recovery.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Your data will be wiped in the flash process
<tgBot> <Destrocados> its ok
<tgBot> <Destrocados> after all that, any problem going back? Like flash twrp again
<tgBot> <Destrocados> of just adb recovery ...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, there should be no issues.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Jujuyeh, nice work here!  I have a competitor!
<tgBot> <Destrocados> ty!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> For anyone who didn't catch it, important news from the
<tgBot> <Destrocados> https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon the UBPORT app overide this, right? Like its automatic?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> UBUNTU TOUCH NEWS DESK ALERT! … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-170926
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Destrocados, What?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't quite understand
<tgBot> <Destrocados> https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha.  bacon!!
<tgBot> <Destrocados> I installed the UBPORT app, mmkay?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> and the app shoes this
<tgBot> <Destrocados> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/zZsAyNjG/file_866.png
<tgBot> <Destrocados> *shows … And i have everything enabled like asked
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's strange
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the Oneplus One model number...
<tgBot> <Destrocados> i know..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You haven't flashed the bootloader at any point, correct?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> and the select manually button does not work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> A very strange issue. Is there any chance I could get you to file a bug report at https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues ?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> tell me how bro
<tgBot> <Destrocados> completley noob
<tgBot> <Destrocados> im on ubuntu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is there any chance I could get you to run `dmesg -w` in a terminal, then plug in your phone, then paste the new lines that appear at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can file the bug with that information.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25624042/
<tgBot> <Destrocados> Thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Awesome. I'll get that in, we'll see what Marius says when he sees it.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> mkkay, thank u. Tag me when u got news pls
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can do
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alternatively, since you're on Ubuntu, you should be able to use the syste-image-server method. Let me see if that's posted somewhere...
<tgBot> <Destrocados> im using the magic device tool
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That works wonders
<tgBot> <Destrocados> working great untill knoe
<tgBot> <Destrocados> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/28Pd0mTX/file_868.png
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, looks like it's pretty happy
<tgBot> <Destrocados> 2017/09/27 02:14:14 Flashing version 44 from ubports-touch/legacy channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device bacon … Is this the last version?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> When you get into the OS, it'll report itself as "r2". That's okay, you're running OTA-2!
<tgBot> <Destrocados> Awesome.. booting noe
<tgBot> <Destrocados> looks stuck in a whit logo telling "UBPORTS", I'll wait a minute
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, it's installing. It'll take a while.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> Thank u for your amazing help
<tgBot> <Destrocados> one more thing(the last, i guess): what abut battery and customization? Any link or guide u can give me so that i can exoplore a biiter more?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> from the ubports whit thing it went to recovery and looks stuck in here, no interaction
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Destrocados, Can you use the Power button to activate "Reboot System"?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> yes
<tgBot> <Destrocados> is it enough?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Awesome
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It should be.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> thank u. so sorry for the spam, first time trying this, don't wanna mess uo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, no problem. Luckily MDT and the UBports Installer are written so they can't do anything to break your phone, unless it's already broken.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> nop. problems here
<tgBot> <Destrocados> keeps rebooting right after the oneplus logo appears
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, your phone is a little strange
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Could you try with the system-image-server method listed on devices.ubports.com/#/bacon ?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> it worked like a charm since 3 years ago x)
<tgBot> <Destrocados> i will
<tgBot> <Destrocados> but now i cant turn fastboot
<tgBot> <Destrocados> damn son
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can. If you hold the buttons down long enough, you'll take control back.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> mkkay
<tgBot> <Destrocados> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/G40JvpUx/file_870.png
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, running MDT with sudo created the folder.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo rm -r ~/.cache/ubuntuimages` should fix that one right up.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> ufff
<tgBot> <Destrocados> seems working
<tgBot> <Destrocados> jesus bro
<tgBot> <Destrocados> why is this so complicated xb
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's up?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> know it is stuck for like 5 minutes on this
<tgBot> <Destrocados> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/njLEuPn7/file_872.png
<tgBot> <Destrocados> any thing regarding the files from magic device?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is it in UBports recovery right now?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> no, fastboot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright. Can you boot it into recovery and remove the —bootstrap option?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can honestly say this is the only time I've ever seen this issue.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> and if i CTRL C this and i rerun the command it gets stuck and domnt even download. I run the command u told me and it downloads again
<tgBot> <Destrocados> ok, iwll do it
<tgBot> <Destrocados> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/S7WQFxwK/file_874.png
<tgBot> <Destrocados> woking...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There it goes
<tgBot> <Destrocados> ok , it reboot.. seem ok
<tgBot> <Destrocados> going for a cigarrete.. cya
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds good. If it bootloops again we'll try installing boot.img manually.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> if bootlops again i'll flash twrp and android
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Works for me
<tgBot> <Destrocados> got classes in 7 hours ;c
<tgBot> <Destrocados> tomorrow will try again
<tgBot> <Destrocados> thanks for your helP!!
<tgBot> <Destrocados> or...isn bterr to try to flash boot.img? dont know now..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, if I could find the darn thing...
<tgBot> <Destrocados> it went to the recovery afeter the white ubports logo
<tgBot> <Destrocados> reboot?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Weeeeeird.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, try it
<tgBot> <Destrocados> yeah, bootloop
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Huh.
<tgBot> <Esc476> Any gui method to use scp?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> by the logs from recovery, it fails to mount /data
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That would do it, but... why
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it give an error?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> what now?😢
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you in an adb shell right now?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> on terminal?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<tgBot> <Destrocados> i did all the steps on the page u send
<tgBot> <Destrocados> sent
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, I gotcha. I was wondering how you got the logs.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> and i have adb installed
<tgBot> <Destrocados> ah, in the recovery menu, on "view recovery logs"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, yeah... that is an option there.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> what now? better to go to lineage again?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> it seemns that it does not flash
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it's time sensitive, sure. We can revisit tomorrow.
<tgBot> <Destrocados> after the —bootstrap option removed it went ok but then when it tells "reboot to recovery to flash" it takes a while and then goes back to recovey
<tgBot> <Destrocados> little tired and need to sleep :c
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, no problem.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> By any chance, was the phone encrypted?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> wooo
<tgBot> <Destrocados> dude
<tgBot> <Destrocados> know it says "installing update" with the ubport logo
<tgBot> <Destrocados> no, not at all
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you change any partition layouts?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe reformat /data with f2fs or something?
<tgBot> <Destrocados> @Destrocados, to contextualize.. i did a wipe system/data on recovery and then tried the —bootstrap thing
<tgBot> <Destrocados> probably no, all i had was multirom but i uninstalled it and installe twrp again(last version). Also i oly flashed some roms and i dont remeber that topic to be talked(the f2fs thing)
<tgBot> <Destrocados> wooooo
<tgBot> <Destrocados> its booting son!
<tgBot> <Destrocados> 🍹
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Huh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Guess there was something it didn't like on /data
<tgBot> <Destrocados> fucking hell
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But who cares, it's working now!
<tgBot> <Destrocados> just gonna set the alarm and sleep xb
<tgBot> <Destrocados> thanks!
<tgBot> <Destrocados> cheers from portugak
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem! Have a good night.
<tgBot> bluzeoranger was added by: bluzeoranger
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @bluzeoranger, welcome
<tgBot> <bluzeoranger> sup guys - looking at getting new phone but wont go samung. ideas? thinking of rootingg to touch
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can see a list of supported devices at devices.ubports.com
<tgBot> <bluzeoranger> i might as well get that ZTE.. im seeing the oneplus but mostly samsung
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can go for 1+3, it will probably be supported in 16.04
<tgBot> <bluzeoranger> ZTE here i come
<tgBot> <vanyasem> do you understand this is UBports supergroup?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you're literally talking off-top about an unsupported device
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if you want to chit-chat, join @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> again, you can see the list of supported devices on https://devices.ubports.com
<tgBot> <bluzeoranger> @vanyasem, yes man - im waying my options here, my s6  just died..
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @sverzegnassi The new file manager is a blast! Congratulations and thanks a lot!
<lotuspsychje> how can i see if im on OTA2?
<lotuspsychje> 15.04 r2 ?
<tgBot> <somepati> @lotuspsychje, System Settings -> About -> OS should be Ubuntu 15.04 (r2)
<lotuspsychje> somepati:tnx thats what i thought
<lotuspsychje> somepati:managed to install ubports via the magic device tool git
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #7: SUCCESS in 4.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/7/
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @popescu_sorin, Do you try with sdcard?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Jaume81, nope, does the meizu mx4 even have a card slot? x-)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> Memory   Card slot   No … Internal   16/32/64 GB, 2 GB RAM
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> nope no card slot
<tgBot> <jakko> @popescu_sorin, ,👍
<tgBot> <Jaume81> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/r6vr4If0/file_876.jpg
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Sorry, I don't know mx4 doesn't have it. The Pro 5 has it and the app shows storage icon when it's a folder.
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> Is there a way for Ubuntu Touch to tell Bluetooth devices NOT to sleep? … My mouse and keyboard go to sleep after a minute of no use, but never seem to wake up again. I end up having to switch them off/on again and wait for a reconnect.  😕
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ronnietucker, Maybe its not sleep but disconnect? Can you still see them connected in Bluetooth setup?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #351: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/351/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1077: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1077/
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> I cannot see the content of files e.g. Readme or config because my file manager (also the new one) says "There are no apps installed at the moment wich can process the contents of this type." I have installed document viewer, writer, edit, seabass. What special kind of viewer is needed to see config files?
<tgBot> <mikewortin> @Nikfrager, Try to use nano or vim
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #142: SUCCESS in 1 hr 35 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/142/
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Flohack, fwiw my mouse and keyboard have no problem reconnecting. even accidentally when someone across the room bumps the mouse/keyboard and they wake up, i suddenly lose my OSK on the phone 😆
<tgBot> <YougoChats> reminds me to turn off Bluetooth
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1078: SUCCESS in 7 min 20 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1078/
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Nikfrager, We've planned to add a basic file editor within two months
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> @sverzegnassi, Thank you for the information.
<lotuspsychje> hey guys, howcome the magic-device-tool snap doesnt download all requiered packages like the git script does?
<larreamikel[m]> This could be a good question to the magic-device-tool telegram group...
<larreamikel[m]> But maybe the snap has all the dependencies built in?
<lotuspsychje> larreamikel[m]: i tried to flash, but always get a device not found on the snap
<lotuspsychje> larreamikel[m]: and with the git, it works
<larreamikel[m]> uhm... well then, you should ask in the MDT telegram group...
<lotuspsychje> larreamikel[m]: well i got my bq flashed now, so its okay
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^Magic Device Tool is not maintained by UBPorts, but by Marius Quabeck. questions about MDT are best asked in de MDT chat groups, or op it's Github page. … that said, Marius anounced MDT to drop support for Ubuntu Touch, both because Ubports have their own tool, and because keeping support for UT is holding MDT back from adding more wanted features
<larreamikel[m]> ;)
<lotuspsychje> but when trying to flash my nexus7 seems like its installing ubuntu-touch stable or rc-proposed
<tgBot> <YougoChats> so flashing issues with UT on MDT may not get fixed anymore
<lotuspsychje> yougochats:wich tool is this new ubports app?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-fairphone-2#installubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lemme check
<tgBot> <YougoChats> https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch for more devices. just click through to your device
<lotuspsychje> cool lemme try to install the snap
<lotuspsychje> Yougochats: snap of ubports-installer worked, at last step of please reboot to bootloader it hangs
<tgBot> <ahayzen> https://twitter.com/UBports/status/912960437934796800 ... "The problem with #Nexus4 gps was that it wasn't allowed to use HERE maps AGPS." ... I don't think that was perfectly true. You used to be able to flash the "bq" image to mako which then had all the HERE agps stuff, if you flashed the mako image it would give you "pure" ubuntu (eg no third party binaries). Like they basically built the bq channel for mako as well to allow you to get the HERE st
<tgBot> however not sure if they were still doing this towards the end - may have been more at the start when most devs were on the mako
<tgBot> <YougoChats> you mean it just waits for the phone to reboot?
<lotuspsychje> Yougochats, yes and i enabled dev mode and reboot into bootloader
<tgBot> <ahayzen> i think after one OTA the image "broke" any no one bothered to fix it as most devs had moved to bq/meizu
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i haven't used the UBPorts too myself yet, so i don't know how it actually works, sorry
<lotuspsychje> Yougochats: or am i supposed to go into bootloader at that specific screen/step?
<lotuspsychje> kk
<tgBot> <YougoChats> my guess is yes.
<lotuspsychje> lemme try that
<tgBot> <YougoChats> open up  a terminal and get `adb reboot bootloader ` ready so you can press enter when you shoud
<lotuspsychje> >Yougochats: didnt work, same step on the ubports installer
<lotuspsychje> Yougochats: but it didnt detect my device neither at first step, keeps saying put usb cable in..so i selected my device manually
<tgBot> <YougoChats> hmm. bad usb cable, dirty ports, add device to adb ini file, run with sudo? the usual checklist?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> otherwise i don't know and someone with mor know how on the UBPorts tool should pick up from here
<lotuspsychje> Yougochats:ubports webpage say no working nexus7 images yet, perhaps thats why
<tgBot> <YougoChats> oh Nexus7?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> anyone know the status of Nexus 7?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-2-rolls-out-for-ubuntu-phones-including-nexus-4-nexus-7-2013-517813.shtml
<lotuspsychje> should be out says article
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @UniversalSuperBox ?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i choose you!
<tgBot> <YougoChats> *throws orange pokeball*
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> gitpage says its still in development, expect some bugs
<lotuspsychje> doesnt seem to work, tryed the git appimage aswell, same problem
<tgBot> Lifesgood123 was added by: Lifesgood123
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lifesgood123, welcome
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<tgBot> <Lifesgood123> I just bought a nexus 5 so I could attempt Ubuntu touch,
<tgBot> <Lifesgood123> Any tips?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> cool! nice choice
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lifesgood123, install UBports and try it out, that's the only one :)
<tgBot> <Lifesgood123> Awesome. Should it show up today, I will attempt the install.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/fKgrLG0W/file_877.webp
<tgBot> <Lifesgood123> How different of an experience am I looking at from desktop Linux?
<tgBot> <Lifesgood123> Outside of just UI
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> UI
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lifesgood123, the filesystem is RO, so you can't use apt outside some kinds of containers
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and If you mount it with write permissions you lose an ability to install OTAs and your only option is to reflash
<tgBot> <Lifesgood123> Alright, so what kind of packages are available?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> .click s
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lifesgood123, Forget the idea that this is Ubuntu Desktop on a phone. It has just the same name
<tgBot> <Lifesgood123> @Flohack, That's fine. Whats a better comparison?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lifesgood123, A mobile OS like Android. You got confined Apps in a sandbox, a protected kernel & OS
<tgBot> <Lifesgood123> Alrighty then. Can't wait to get started.
<tgBot> <Flohack> be our guest ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Of course, with some tweaking, you can do nice things like on the desktop. But dont be disappointed you cannot apt-get all what you need. Its also that 95% of packages are not aware of high density displays and touch input. So in any case its not useful to instlal desktop apps on a mobile device
<tgBot> <ahayzen> Imagine trying to run GIMP on a 4inch display (the menus would be tiny) then it usually clicks (pun intended) that you need apps that scale or specific mobile apps. Hence why the coreapps project etc was started
<tgBot> <ProsOne> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/tp4MPK0k/file_879.jpg
<tgBot> <ProsOne> What should I do?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ProsOne, what does you device say? is it in recovery?
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @mariogrip, No It isn't..it's in fastboot
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ProsOne, when it asked you for a password, did you type your phones or pc's passoword?
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @mariogrip, I clicked on Yes without type any psw
<tgBot> <ProsOne> I'm wrong?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ProsOne, what OS/distro is this?
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @mariogrip, Ubuntu 16.04
<tgBot> <mariogrip> humm, wierd, it should ask you for an sudo password since it need that to use the fastboot command. could you try restarting it? the device can just stay in bootloader and just select the device manully
<tgBot> <ProsOne> 👍
<tgBot> <ProsOne> Thank you..it's booting to recovery
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ProsOne, Could you send me the logs so i can see why it didn't work the first time?
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @mariogrip, I wasn't typing any password 😄
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ProsOne, it was a nexus 4=
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @mariogrip, Yep
<tgBot> <mariogrip> that device might not have required password since that probobly has the udev rules installed by default
<tgBot> <mariogrip> since it was a canonical device
<tgBot> <ProsOne> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/DiD2rrQA/file_881.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Nice :)
<tgBot> <ProsOne> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/DxGVmHTe/file_882.webp
<tgBot> <ProsOne> If you want the logs anyway tell me how Can I give you..
<tgBot> <ProsOne> But I dont think It Can help you because in my case the error was due ti the missed sudo password
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The next Community Update will be this Saturday, September 30. You have questions? We have answers. Post them now to ensure your questions are answered live. https://forums.ubports.com/topic/606/ubports-community-update-13-september-30-2017
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @sverzegnassi, FM looks awesome. … I like the idea of the bottom bar to add the options when you select a file. Looks very usefull. … Are you going tu add more options in the bottom bar? (like share, compress, open with etc) … Another thing I noticed that you tiped "create item". Have you got plans to add more items which could be stored in a templates folder in "home" like in desktop case? it also would be very usefull  with that convergent inte
<tgBot> 😄 … Anyway, thank you and congratulations for this job.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ProsOne, did you install snap or deb?
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @mariogrip, Deb
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ProsOne, then the logs are in `cat ~/.cache/ubports/ubports-installer.log`
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @ahayzen, I've go the M10 tablet. the Firefox menu is pretty ok, gimp installs but isn't very usable. I guess I always thought that alt-versions of the apps would be released with different UIs.
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @padraic7a, right, and the tablet is a much bigger screen so most apps are OK. The phone however is way too small :-)
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Sure
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @j2g2rp, Share and Compress are currently available for the single file only. We might consider to add them in the bottom bar as well. The "Open with" action on multiple items, however, might not be suitable for a mobile environment, which is - by design - single task oriented. … Create Item - Yes, we're planning to add an option for "touching" an empty file. We could actually support templates as well. Our aim is to provide a File Manager that
<tgBot> works well in a convergent OS, but personally I'd like to eventually support standard XDG features (e.g. xdg-open), if supported by the running DE. It would be nice if File Manager could suit the needs of yunit, for instance.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #126: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/126/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1079: SUCCESS in 0.57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1079/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @lotuspsychje, on this topic, before I forget, I own a 'Nexus 7'.  However, when I was researching how to put the Cannon Nickles UT onto this device, when it came time to flash, it didn't work.  I did some research and apparently there were *TWO* Nexus 7: one that could be flashed with UT, and one that could not.  Could anyone confirm if this is true because I would love to flash UBports onto this thing if there is any way...and maybe let me kno
<tgBot> can check if it's the 'right one' if this story is true.  Many thanks.
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> @sverzegnassi, i like the new filemanager, thanks for your work! i like night mode so i pray you to include a dark view like  the one in Docviewer
<tgBot> <YougoChats> https://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-touch-nexus-7-2013/ speaks of the nexus 7 2013 wifi, codename Flo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot> <YougoChats> the version with mobile is called deb and does not work?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> today i'm going to try to change my nexus 4 digitizer myself...🤞🏻
<tgBot> <mymike00> @sverzegnassi, +1 new suru icons
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Its the WiFi only version that you are looking for ;)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @lotuspsychje there you have it. you need the wifi version.
<tgBot> <reliable1> (Voice, 6s)https://irc.ubports.com/MGd5tD8W/file_883.oga
<tgBot> <reliable1> It's russian, lol :D
<tgBot> <reliable1> Hi
<tgBot> <Martin> Great job @sverzegnassi . Thanks 👍
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack Hi Flo, any news about my settings translation pls ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Milan Korecky, Sorry I was constantly in planes or on the road. Today is the first evening since 1 week where I can focus. Basically the translation has now conflict markers inside so thats the reason why it does not show up correctly in Weblate. But I cant resolve manually, we need to decide for one version. Could you please check the cs.po which is on github if thats the latest one?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack, OK, I will do and come back to you. Thanks for info.
<tgBot> hazar was added by: hazar
<tgBot> <hazar> Hi
<tgBot> <hazar> I have a question
<tgBot> <hazar> About compiling the rom
<tgBot> <hazar> I have a android one third generation (gm5 plus)
<tgBot> mcordv was added by: mcordv
<tgBot> <hazar> But this device tree not available on google is repo only kernel tree existing
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, i am sure that's what I have.  It doesn't have any sim card option so that's wifi only right?  Cool... that would be awesome times 10 if it can be Ubuntu..... Touched.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> who knows someone from Cannonickels? … If so, why not contact them and ask them to have a link to Ubports.com put on this page: … https://www.ubuntu.com/mobile
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> "Although we are sorry that we dropped the ball and left you stranded and in need, our friends at UBports saved the day.  Take a trip to UBports.com today and see the growth and life of Ubuntu Touch!"
<tgBot> <initcreator> Hi. UBports has encryption?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> salt
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> @UniversalSuperBox, P3pp3r
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, lel for sure they will put it ^^
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> was my version a little harsh?  I'll give the canonical version then...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> "If you thought Ubuntu Touch was great before, take a trip to see where the project has gone.  UBports.com"
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (truth omitted for branding and marketing reasons)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> FYI I happened to meet mr. Shuttleworth once and he's a really nice guy.  I'm sure they'll do great and all credit to them for getting the ball going.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, Three versions in fact - though the 2013 LTE version is very close to the 2013 ordinary version
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Ahem. Though apparently not close enough …
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They're different enough to have separate device names and source trees. So a build on one won't work on the other, unlike the Moto G(x) and G(x) Play for some generations.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Should have been ebb and flo
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @Flohack, The mouse shows as 'Connected' but no amount of wiggling/clicking will bring it back. Switch it off, it still shows as Connected. Only after a couple of off/on's will it disconnect and reconnect. … But, then, it is a cheapy Chinese mouse.   :D
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @Flohack, With the keyboard it will disconnect mid sentence and when/if it reconnects it's as if someone is holding down a key and the only way to stop it is to disconnect it, or close the app. Same for two different keyboards.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ronnietucker, Try to verify this behaviour with a desktop PC
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack Hi Flo, I am looking at github the czech translation of  system-settings/po/cs.po : update from Weblate 18, it is  not the latest, but the difference is very small, I can rectify it very quickly in one minute. For me you can upload it to weblate
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok let me send you another file ^^
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> ok
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Milan Korecky, This is the weblate "intermediate" repo where it commits. Can you check there: https://github.com/ubports-weblate/system-settings/tree/vivid/po
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> 50f1691 4 days ago … @MK1973 MK1973 Translated using Weblate (Czech)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> this one is the lates
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> latest
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/papiJdUt/file_885.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/V8vaWfWQ/file_887.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok so I can merge it ^^
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> ok
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> and thank you Flo
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Milan Korecky, Holy ***! https://github.com/ubports/system-settings/pull/20
<tgBot> <Flohack> I hope its the right thing to do ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Milan Korecky, Now should be everything cleaned up in main repo and in weblate
<tgBot> <Flohack> Except for polish and Dutch
<tgBot> <Flohack> anyone here who can help me verify this?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, this screenshot looks exactly like my computer.  hahaha.  i thought it was my screenshot...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bastos777 re: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/602/how-to-backport-kernel-to-make-bluetooth-work/2 … The Porting subforum is for people working on porting Ubuntu Touch or Halium and the information in it generally is not for normal users. ;)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack, Yes, everything back and perfect
<tgBot> <Flohack> cool
<tgBot> <Flohack> When you dont check the forum for some days:
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/MHNTQdV1/file_889.png
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, 👍, it is a pleasure to be on board !!!
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack, 807
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/qXuJLAcf/file_891.mp4
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @Flohack, If it's any consolation, I get even worse results with an Android phone. It can't even get the verification code from the keyboard.  😄
<tgBot> <Flohack> loool
<xorpad> hey guys
<tgBot> <Flohack> TRANSLATORS! Weblate saving of translations is now UP TO NORMAL SPEED!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #283: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/283/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1080: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1080/
<xorpad> is this the right channel for ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <Walid> @xorpad, Yes
<xorpad> cool
<xorpad> I am just doing something now on the pc then i'll probably have some questions
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, Depends on the timezone, most core devs are asleep now ^^
<xorpad> ahh, i see
<xorpad> the github doesn't have any files... are they all in different branches?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What github?
<xorpad> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch
<xorpad> is that not official?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the issue tracking repository. What are you looking for?
#ubports 2017-09-28
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #334: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/334/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1081: SUCCESS in 1 min 41 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1081/
<xorpad> where can i find the ubuntu touch sources?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a loaded question. What are you looking for?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, I think he wants the ubports github stuff?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, what would it take to wake them up?  Why are they sleeping?  Just curious.  This Ubuntu Touch thing is pretty awesome to me....
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, the images have a lot of software. We'll need to narrow it down a bit.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Because a majority of them are European
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, I agree, but they're all under the ubports umbrella on github so you could just search via that if youre after github stuff right?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Also, if anyone is doing ubports video stuff, but need or want a video editor, feel free to ping me.
<Matthew[m]> bleurgh. in case anyone has been following my dramas trying to get the Qt 5.4 onscreen keyboard to work against a home-built Qt 5.9... it doesn't work thanks to https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-46009
<Matthew[m]> apparently whilst normal plugins can be mixed between Qt versions, the platform plugins are not intended to
<Matthew[m]> although at least(?) they added versioning to stop it from crashing badly.
<Matthew[m]> but just silently mysteriously ignore the keyboard plugin instead.
<xorpad> I'm looking for the sources for ubuntu touch
<xorpad> I want to look at it
<xorpad> kernel and drivers
<xorpad> see how it works
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-a-UBports-Image-is-Built
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that isn't linked to anywhere in the wiki. Except the direct link.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> today's the first time i heard of owncloud
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> i can't seem to wrap my head around it
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> :D
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and you know about it's fork, nextcloud, right?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> nope, never heard of that too
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> damn, there's alot i gotta know xD
<tgBot> <vanyasem> jep
<tgBot> <vanyasem> anyways, it doesn't seem related to UBports much
<tgBot> <vanyasem> better write in out off-topic chat @ubports_ot
<tgBot> MarcusSuel was added by: MarcusSuel
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> welcome
<tgBot> <MarcusSuel> Oi
<tgBot> <MarcusSuel> Obrigado
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, oh! hahaha.  i thought you meant 'asleep' like 'not interested' hahaha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @looney_tkp, nextcloud is a safe and open version of Drop box... if you know what that is
<tgBot> <harishsays> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/happy-birthday-to-gnu-celebrating-34-years-of-the-free-software-movement
<tgBot> cerebrix was added by: cerebrix
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @cerebrix, weclome
<tgBot> Kihapet was added by: Kihapet
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Kihapet, welcome
<tgBot> wasim shariff was added by: wasim shariff
<lotuspsychje> Anyone succeeded to install ubports on nexus7 wifi yet?
<lotuspsychje> i tryed both ubports-installer and magic-device-tool
<lotuspsychje> but no dice
<tgBot> Daniel_Petrica was added by: Daniel_Petrica
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Daniel_Petrica, welcome
<tgBot> <Daniel_Petrica> Thank you.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @wayneoutthere, I'm now researching about em
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> ubuntu ports doesn't favor my n5
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> even reflashing it still keeps powering off
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> #sighs … :(
<tgBot> Ralf_W was added by: Ralf_W
<tgBot> Vandercivxs was added by: Vandercivxs
<tgBot> <osvr0> #asking … Is there an UBports emulator for Ubuntu Desktop? … Android has an emulator for Windows, GNU/Linux,...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> There is an ubuntu emulator that canonical used to provide images for. But it never really worked. Ubports doesn't create any images for it though
<tgBot> <osvr0> @DanChapman, What about doing that?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @osvr0, Well we already have enough work keeping the real images together. But I can invite you to take over the emulator ;)
<tgBot> <osvr0> How is the process of becoming a formal UBports developer?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @osvr0, Well you can apply for membership :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Then we decide
<tgBot> <Flohack> Read this: https://ubports.com/page/get-involved and then follow the apply buttons
<tgBot> <Flohack> We appreciate however that you are contributing already for a while before we accept you. Thats just to see how serious people are
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #8: SUCCESS in 4.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/8/
<tgBot> <Ralf_W> I'm happy to be part of your group. I'm working for Smoose in the Netherlands and became part of UBports since monday. One of the goals is to improve the website. For this matter I have a question already...
<tgBot> <Ralf_W> We are searching for a web devellopper (html)? Is there anyone out there or do you have some suggestions?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ralf_W, did you ask @UniversalSuperBox if some people applied already? He got a long list of candidates as I know ;)
<tgBot> <Ralf_W> Thanks, I will
<tgBot> mvz12 was added by: mvz12
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #352: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/352/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1082: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1082/
<tgBot> <padraic7a> After a bit of a hiatus I reinstalled Firefox on my M10. It's pretty old. I hadn't considered that Canonical were packaging everything. … What's the longer term solution to this? Will moving to snaps make a difference? (I can't see how but maybe I am missing something) … Is building from source the answer? Has anyone done that?
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #143: SUCCESS in 1 hr 36 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/143/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @padraic7a, I am personally still not convinced that snaps will solve all our problems. because we need to hook them up to various APIs of the OS to interact with hardware etc. And this will leave a great amount of dependencies. Also, I am not convinced that "sharing snaps" which contain shared libs will hhelp the fact that every snap blows up memory & disc footprint. And older unmaintained snaps can pose a certain risk by being unpatched.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Building from source is like with Desktop distros: You are building for one edition, and every developer needs to rebuild in case we upgrade eg. 16.04 17.04 etc
<tgBot> <Flohack> The Android and iOS concept goes a different way, by using not precompiled but interpreted apps
<tgBot> <Flohack> It has some intriguing advantages tbh
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1083: SUCCESS in 7 min 39 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1083/
<tgBot> <ProsOne> Hi guys! Did Someone use telegram on Nexus 4? Have you problem with notification?
<lotuspsychje> prosone:never worked properly on my newus7 and bq4.5
<tgBot> <gdane> hmmm i use nexus 4 and have no problems with notifications
<tgBot> <gdane> but i dont see all my telegramm groups
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @gdane, You receive any notification from telegram regularly?
<tgBot> <gdane> hmmm not right now
<tgBot> <gdane> but i did before
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ProsOne, Thats a common issue, its a problem of the oush server architecture of Canonical
<tgBot> <Flohack> Are you using it on multiple devies?
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @Flohack, Yep
<tgBot> <ProsOne> @Flohack, I DIdn't know... Anyway, thank you florian for your dedication and commitment
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ProsOne, Ok this is a problem sometimes. I also dont get any notifications on my N5, using E5 as daily
<tgBot> <Flohack> It seems only one device can successfully register with the push server
<tgBot> <vanyasem> which one?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Anyway end of year push by Canonical will stop, so then we need to fix it hehe
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Probably the oldest that has ever registered, or idk
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, we should make a Sprint to bring push later
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Yeah thats true
<tgBot> <vanyasem> after we get 16.04 rolling
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, I would prefer to work in parallel. 16.04 is muddy waters, I dont expect to have it crawling (not rolling anyway) until end of yxear =9
<tgBot> <vanyasem> anyways, we should at least start doing that :p
<tgBot> <vanyasem> as of now we're just walking around the problem
<tgBot> <vanyasem> is it on the roadmap?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I have some notes about push, so I will probably do something later, but not sure
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, I didn't know US and Canadians had the same struggles over 'English' 😊
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @Flohack, Do we have a waay to share builds? If I build a newer Firefox is there anywhere I can put it so that others can benefit? … [and just to be clear I don't know how realistic it is for me to build Firefox - probable not very]
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, A very limited number of bundled snaps sharing resources might work on a authorised basis. Package 3 with functions 3a. 3b. 3c. 3d. 3e.  As for universal use of snaps, I see what you mean
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, The roadmap. PM me for that one ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, I didn't get that 🙈 … that language barrier tho...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> should I pm you for the roadmap or to discuss push?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> or was that sarcasm?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @padraic7a, Well building is not the problem. We got a lot of build power in our servers. If you have a repo with a package that can be built, we can do it. But Firefox would need some adaptions for mobile mode I think
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Both if necessary. Its nothing that gets better if discussed in public ;)
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @Flohack, I was thinking about the tablet - where it works OK. I was looking yesterday at theming and how that can change the ui, but I think making it suitable for the phone form factor is a much bigger job
<tgBot> <Flohack> @padraic7a, Exactly. Its not easy, Firefox has a ton of dependencies, and you need to build it atm for 15.04
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Ok, I'll see if I can build it for myself and go from there. Thanks.
<tgBot> kryptxy was added by: kryptxy
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @kryptxy, welcome
<tgBot> twopiradians was added by: twopiradians
<tgBot> <Jakob> Hi twopiradians, welcome to UBports Supergroup!
<lotuspsychje> anyone got ubports installed on nexus7 yet?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nexus 7 WiFi 2013 is the only supported one.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> this bug or whatever it is, is annoying
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> when i setup adb to grab log, it'll never turn off 😂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Until a reboot
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox, thats the one i got, but tryed both mdt and ubports-installer yesterday, both failed
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Poking the USB interface more than absolutely necessary can get a bit too... interesting
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> lotuspsychje, how so?
<xorpad> hi
<xorpad> what way does one obtain ubuntu touch source?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you read the wiki page I sent you yesterday?
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox: at the end of ubports-installer it asks to goto bootloader screen, but gets stuck at that point..even im on bootloader in dev mode
<xorpad> tgBot: no... I didn't see it
<xorpad> *UniversalSuperbox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-a-UBports-Image-is-Built
<xorpad> thanks
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @UniversalSuperBox, yeah it did it's thing by powering off,then i decided to grab the log after i turned it on
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox: mdt tool only installs old ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> now it's still on
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lotuspsychje, Right, it hasn't been updated to the UBports stuff. Also, MDT is dropping Ubuntu Touch support
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox, yeah i heared that about mdt, but didnt work with ubport-installer neither both tryed snap & git version
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> also i try install sudo apt-get install zsh … it outputs a zsh package not found, not all apt stuff can be installed here eh ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lotuspsychje, Are you on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox:yes
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox: the Bq4.5 ubports install did still work on MDT sucessfully tru same usb cable
<tgBot> <Stereofont> A open question for Saturday. UI as much like Android and iOS as possible to make Touch look familiar? Or a radical divergence in UI to emphasise that this is something quite distinct?
<tgBot> Павлик Морозов was added by: Павлик Морозов
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Павлик Морозов, Павлик welcome
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lotuspsychje, Could you try with ubuntu-device-flash? `sudo ubuntu-device-flash touch --server=system-image.ubports.com --channel=15.04/stable --device=flo`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> All of that was typed from memory, sorry if it's got a syntax error
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Loooong time ago Apple looked at a 3d 'star map', pioneered by Palm. Zoom around functions. The 'stars' distinguished by colour and size. Very elegant but maybe not very intuitive. Suggest a heavy AI component also, which was not possible then
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox: sure, lemme plugin
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox: error: Get system-image.ubports.com/channels.json: unsupported protocol scheme ""
<lotuspsychje> brb
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #127: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/127/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1084: SUCCESS in 0.71 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1084/
<xorpad> where can i get the hammerhead image of ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, I think I can answer this already, we want to be different. We want to keep buttonless operation, and I think the existing gestures are already quite promising.
<MCMic> I got no ring tone since I switched to ubports, it seems aquaris is gone
<jh5> are there any new on installing ubports on the latest fairphon2 (which ships with Android 6.1)? It did not work, due to some change to the hardware.
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox: maybe its too soon to grab nexus7 image?
<lotuspsychje> univsersalsuperbox: it worked mate!
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox: with this command: sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=flo --channel=ubports-touch/15.04/stable --bootstrap
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lotuspsychje, Excellent. Glad you got it to work for you. I've been sitting at work, sorry I couldn't respond.
<lotuspsychje> universalsuperbox:no sweat mate, apreciate your help anyway
<lotuspsychje> all devices got ubports now :p
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, i'm with you on snaps... the whole concept is excellent.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @wayneoutthere, i take it back. i thought you said they WILL solve the problems. haha.  I like snaps
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Oh, really? Didn't know about that part of snaps. Well, that'll make my app pretty much unsnappable :(
<tgBot> Vijaypraj was added by: Vijaypraj
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, english = brutal language
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> i was hoping at least snaps would let us run third-party apps (libre office, chromium, etc) on our phones
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> maybe if we rename it to schnaps
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> would that help?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Why exactly?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn, looooool
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I hate the entire idea of snap and flatpack
<tgBot> <vanyasem> or was it flatpak?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> You've asked for it (ok, you haven't) … you've been waiting for it (and even if you haven't) … But here it is anyways!  … Eat some Audiocast with your nachos today: … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubports-audiocast-009-devels-and-parenting-79
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Pext's design is all about running third-party Python code, which means I can't predict what features will be used by who
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, it's good to have options live appimage (or whatever the thing is called) tho
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, pak. Yes indeed it does not solve all stuff that would be nice to be solved ^^
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, but just an alternative way of dealing with stuff
<tgBot> <Lorxu> So... how about AppImages?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> like a way to make a distro independent package
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: it's good to have options live appimage (or whatever the thing is called) tho
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Oh lol missed Ivan's message
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that happens ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I have 2 flatpak packages and they are a big pain in the ass
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I even think of packaging them into a PPA by hand
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because they are so freaking heavy and alien
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> any one know how to install ubuntu touch in moto g4 plus
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's not supported
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from BrisPete: We'd love to support as many devices as possible. Unfortunately porting a new device takes a long time and there are only a few of us doing the work. More developers working on porting devices would mean more devices ported. This will particularly be true when the Halium Project is successful.
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> so sony xperia z support?
<Matthew[m]> i solved all my "qt5.9 on ubports" woes ftr - https://matrix.org/blog/2017/09/28/experiments-with-matrix-on-the-purism-librem5-starring-ubports-and-nheko has the gory details if anyone cares :)
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> 👍
<tgBot> <Lorxu> All supported devices are here: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Vijaypraj, nope
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, see
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> i also try in ubuntu sdk but its not working properly
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> it will stop working at welcome screen
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The emulator is not functional.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Matthew[m], Looking at this p.sharpish me
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it may seem that nothing is functional, but that's false.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Matthew: so... you built the UITK with 5.9?
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> emulator is frezze on welcome screen
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Vijaypraj, it's not functional
<Matthew[m]> UniversalSuperBux: yup
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> hmm
<Matthew[m]> *Box
<Matthew[m]> this is where you tell me that i could have installed 5.9 with a one-liner in ubports ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> bux is fine 😂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, I'm not that mean matthew
<Matthew[m]> :D was there a better way of doing it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not that I know of.
<Matthew[m]> :)
 * Matthew[m] exhales
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But... that could be useful in the future. @mariogrip take a look at this!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://matrix.org/blog/2017/09/28/experiments-with-matrix-on-the-purism-librem5-starring-ubports-and-nheko/
<Matthew[m]> yeah, the reason i published the recipe was mainly in case it could be use down the line
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's offline. Guess I missed him
<Matthew[m]> although it frankly felt a bit weird to be porting mirclient stuff to work with qt5.9
<Matthew[m]> as i assume that mir is pretty much dead in the water now? is ubports planning to move to wayland or keep mir alive?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I wonder... @jsalatas is this similar work to what you did with Yunit?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, Unity 8 and Mir were literally written for each other.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not a developer on that stack, but I can certainly posture that "Just moving to Wayland" is actually a task that would take a man-year or more
<Matthew[m]> yup, i understand that, but just wondering whether the goal is to keep the ubuntu evolutionary branch continuing in that direction or not
<larreamikel[m]> mir is still alive afaik... canonical is working on it for snaps and iot tuff
<Matthew[m]> hm, ok
<Matthew[m]> the code seemed pretty nice, but very divergent from the rest of the linux ecosystem
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe Mir will be a Wayland client implementation someday. Then you can write your desktop to take advantage of MirAL (which should be finished in Mir 1.0)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That way not everyone needs to either write their own Wayland compositor or use Mutter or KWin
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it's all future stuff that we need to keep watching at this point.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, cool. You packaged a regular ol' Qt desktop app as a Click... and it ran.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> is realizing the scope of what just happened
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> http://voices.canonical.com/alan.griffiths/2017/09/19/mir-support-for-wayland/
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8CskAKac/file_892.webp
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> The Wayland support is directly in the Mir server and doesn’t rely on a translator. Mir’s understanding of Wayland is going to start pretty limited (Like my Dutch). At present it understands enough “conversational Wayland” for a client to render content and for the server to composite it as a window. We need to teach it more “verbs” (e.g. to support for the majority of window management requests) but there is a limited range of thing
<tgBot> Once Mir’s support for Wayland clients is on a par with the support for “native” Mir clients we will likely phase out support for the latter. … We’re still testing things prior to the Mir 1.0 release, and Mir 1.0 will not support “everything Wayland”. If you are curious you can install a preview of the current development version from the “Mir Staging” PPA.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Matthew, do other apps work as expected with the newer version of Qt?
<tgBot> <kryptxy> @vanyasem, Thank you :)
<tgBot> <kryptxy> Can anyone update me about UBPort OnePlus2 status?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Marius Has experimented with backporting new QT versions a little bit back, but there was a reason why he hasn't pushed it out, I just dont remember what that was.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Hey, Nexus4 owners. How is your gps accuracy with ubports ota2? My phone shows location 20km away..
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @kryptxy, Unfortunatly not, to my knowledge the OP2 porting is on pause, due to us having limited devs, working on way to many things at once. … Hopefully once we get a full and good port done with Halium, you should see more porting efforts.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/jDxAHGLW/file_893.mp4
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @tsimonq2, this
<tgBot> <kryptxy> @PhoenixLandPirate, Thank you. … Can I volunteer for OP2 port? (Though I am a beginner, I think it would be a good learning opportunity for me.)
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @UniversalSuperBox, that means they backported qt5.9 to vivid?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @kryptxy, That sounds like a swell idea. … There's a Halium Telegram group, I think @UniversalSuperBox might know the link, if you want to work on that, since thats the future of porting. … I'm sure there are some old porting docs around, but if you use them.
<Matthew[m]> UniversalSuperBox: i haven’t tried - probably not, as i only built the bits of qt that nheko needed, and the qpa port was pretty dirty
<Matthew[m]> (also, gah i wish this tg was properly bridged into matrix)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Matthew[m], Me to, I think me and Marius are the only ones on the Ubports Matrix group from the Ubports team atm. … and I have no idea how to bridge this stuff, otherwise it would have been bridged a good lil while ago.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Some radical ideas from 1996 here: https://www.nngroup/articles/anti-mac-interface
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> it's easy to bridge the groups...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, Dead link here...
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @Flohack, delete 'https://'
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> but I think that @UniversalSuperBox was afraid of moderation possibilities that this bridge would have...among other things
<tgBot> Barros78 was added by: Barros78
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @popescu_sorin, Waaaaayland??? … Mir! … Mer!
<tgBot> <PseudoHuman> Welcome @Barros78
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> This group is therapeutic.
<tgBot> <kryptxy> @PhoenixLandPirate, That would be great. @UniversalSuperBox please provide the link to Halium telegram group if possible. Thanks.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/QyV0vXNl/file_894.mp4
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @kryptxy, https://t.me/halium
<tgBot> <kryptxy> Thank you
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, Not sure what is the discussion here :\
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @jsalatas, https://matrix.org/blog/2017/09/28/experiments-with-matrix-on-the-purism-librem5-starring-ubports-and-nheko/
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @LarreaMikel, If I'm correct they tried to backport qt 5.9 on ubuntu 15.04?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jsalatas, They tried and were successful. I think its a good resource if we got issues on 16.04 backport too
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, Not sure if compiling for mobiles requires something special, but for the desktop all required patches are already in yunit's repos. … Do you have any plans on when you will start playing with it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jsalatas, Yes soon now, since our OTA-2 is done and we can start getting more towards 16.04 now ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yes maybe you are right, but still its a nice experiment that shows that everything can be ported 😆
<tgBot> <jsalatas> nice :)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @samitormanen, For me approximately 20 to 25 meters from actual location @ max (haven't tried while moving but from my couch it shows me across the street 😜)
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @samitormanen, This is because the GPS cannot get the signal and the localisation relies ont Wifi localisation.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @jsalatas, john... how are you  sir?   … Question... is unity... alive?   … I tried gnome on the weekend and I want to punch myself in the face repeatedly.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> like... can i go and turn that gnome machine back into a supported unity machine??
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, Please dont be so harsh on yourself
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @wayneoutthere, Unity is dead as you already know :P … Yunit is alive :)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, *installs KDE Plasma 5 on your system*
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Lorxu, I've questioned doing that, but I remember installing plasma on my laptop 3 years ago, and getting supper duper frustrated extremely quickly
<tgBot> <jsalatas> But it would be a long way until it reaches to really usable for everyday work (primary DE) in the desktop
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PhoenixLandPirate, It's so much better than it was 3 years ago
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Lorxu, +1
<tgBot> <jsalatas> and KDE Neon :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @jsalatas, sorry man.  yo know what I mean even though I don't say it
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I prefer Fedora myself, but yeah
<tgBot> <jsalatas> https://neon.kde.org/
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> If I install KDE plasma using sudo, will anything break, I'm on Gnome as well
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Just... stay the hell away from Kubuntu
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Kubuntu gives no love to KDE at all...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @jsalatas, ok, thanks guys.  this is kind of important topic for community.  it would be good if we all here could get on the same page
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but that might be a tall order.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> install ARCH, be a real man
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/yb3G5909/file_895.webp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PhoenixLandPirate, Would work
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, I never tried KDE Neon but I heard good things about it, FWIW
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that's kinda off topic here btw
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @wayneoutthere, I'm correcting you because you I guess you jave in mind Unity 7 which is completely different story compared to Unity 8 / yunit ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i will promote our off-top chat: @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @jsalatas, yeah roger i no speak techrish
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Unity 8 is a complete rewrite from scratch. Unity 7 is based on GNOME, Unity 8 uses Qt (like KDE)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Their design is similar of course but every single bit of code differs
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere Wanna see KDE5 being transformed into something resembling Unity 7, showing the awesome flexibility of KDE? You can watch the whole 7 minutes, or just look at the start for a few seconds and then near the end to see the difference, same desktop! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3hqzZmsiTw
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, cool thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm doing an awesome dance in my office with these tunes... not sure what this video is but I'm head bobbing real good
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Lorxu, I'd like to interject for a moment. What you're referring to as KDE5 is actually, in fact, the Plasma Desktop. … I don't know the rest
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @UniversalSuperBox, God dammit you're right as well
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Yes it's KDE Plasma 5
<tgBot> <Lorxu> KDE 5 is no longer a thing
<tgBot> <Lorxu> They split Plasma (the desktop) and the applications
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Years ago even
<tgBot> <enriconia> @Lorxu, and kde neon is quite good too
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> gonna say that unity theme is looking pretty good.  my prerequistes are easy.  Here is my list: … -must look nice (to promote the community to fruit and MS people and beyond) … -must be ubuntu... (for reasons that people smarter than me said) … -must be super fast and easy to use like unity with the super key dash/hud stuff.... i've been really spoiled on this one … -must be compatible with UBports/Ubuntu Touch convergence stuf\
<tgBot> <Lorxu> - KDE looks super nice ^^ … - Ubuntu... honestly, bad choice. Ubuntu doesn't give KDE the love it deserves. … - Kubuntu is the worst KDE you can get. I guess KDE Neon has an Ubuntu base... … - KDE's "Application Dashboard" looks a lot like the dash: http://linuxbsdos.com/2015/09/02/kde-5-application-dashboard-a-fullscreen-app-launcher-that-beats-the-competition/ … - KDE has no HUD I'm afraid, I'm still looking for more choices there... … - Not
<tgBot> be compatible with UBports convergence except Unity 8 because UBports insists on launching Unity 8 in convergence too. Can't blame KDE for a lack of flexibility on UBports' side...
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @Lorxu, Talking about convergence : https://vizzzion.org/blog/2017/09/plasma-mobile-and-convergence/
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> No
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Vijay please remove this game bot
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Oh come on 😔
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Okay
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> That basically can become just favorite thing for people to spam
<tgBot> <jakko> @bhushanshah, damn, the KDE plasma team, has make some progress with their plasma for phones..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jakko, You replied to a member of the Plasma Mobile team.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> #sigh
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> it's sad i have to switch back to Android
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> I don't know what's causing my phone to crap out on me, it never powers off like it does when i try logging
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> thus i can't find out whatever's causing it to do so, it just keeps going off when screen is off
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @looney_tkp, on what device?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> btw \/
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: patches for Blueborne https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_fairphone_fp2/pull/4 https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_lge_hammerhead/pull/1 https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_oneplus_msm8974/pull/1
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Finally? :P
<tgBot> <samzn> @Vijaypraj, If Sailfish releases the platform adaptation for Sailfish X then maybe :)
<tgBot> <samzn> wait, wrong model
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @shinyhairsmylifeambition, Odd. Why does it do that? www.nngroup/articles/anti-mac-interface
<tgBot> <Stereofont> www.nngroup.com/articles/anti-mac-interface
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Missed out com. Sigh …
<Matthew[m]> PhoenixLandPirate: proper bridging needs a proper tg bridge, which we are working on but not good enough for here yet
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #284: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/284/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1085: SUCCESS in 54 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1085/
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/25/16362292/china-whatsapp-censorship-wechat-no-more-texts
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Flohack, Wow. Than telegram is the choice of the time for Chinese people for international chats...
<tgBot> <bastos777> Rumors said, that in Germany a mother sued her daughter because of letting her contact free on WhatsApp without permission and she wins...
 * Matthew[m] gently points out that matrix works fine in China, being simple old HTTPS to random hosts
<tgBot> <bastos777> but maybe that is off topic so better discussed in @ubports-ot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What do you think of uMatriks, Matthew?
<Matthew[m]> i haven’t played with it yet - my bad. and ironically i don’t have a normal sdk setup so i couldn’t build it. will have a play though
<Matthew[m]> i like that it uses libqmatrixclient
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Definitely use Clickable to build apps. ;)
<tgBot> <bastos777> Mathew: matrix for me is the future for the free world chatting. That's why I am a patron of matrix and ubports. Thank you very much for it!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The SDK is screwy
<Matthew[m]> bastos777: :D
<Matthew[m]> thanks
<larreamikel[m]> Matthew: you can download the click vía openstore
<Matthew[m]> larrea.mikel: will have a go :)
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, VPN is always your friend ;)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 719x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/aXz0xljr/file_897.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> FM with some flat icons
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> 👍
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i actually like the ubuntu icons (the orange ones). but IMHO the icons look a bit out of place with the overall FM flat desing
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> just sayin
<tgBot> <Schyken> I like them as well, but I'm in the same boat. I feel they've kinda gotten their aesthetics in a bind.
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @bastos777, Telegram is blocked too, for much more time then whatsapp, people using it through VPN
#ubports 2017-09-29
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #335: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/335/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1086: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1086/
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @MatthewHodgson: Can you help me with the nheko instructions? I have an issue with opengl.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Matthew, you there yet?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 345x155) https://irc.ubports.com/pJH926e0/file_899.jpg
<tgBot> Ibrahim Asiri was added by: Ibrahim Asiri
<tgBot> Angel Parada was added by: Angel Parada
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Welcome Ibrahim @angparada
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Gent, somebody try to install ubport on the Nexus 4, and it doesn't respond at the push, any idea ? Locked ? cable ? The person can install Android rom and Sailfist on this phone
<tgBot> <bastos777> @UniversalSuperBox, Try it on matrix in the ubports room https://matrix.to/#/#ubports:matrix.org
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @jsalatas, If you want to be dragged out of your house in the middle of the night and get shot, yeah
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome @angparada
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Lorxu, The guns of Brixton ;)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Well, we were talking about China, but the UK definitely is tending more and more towards that too
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Lorxu, IMHO it's a global trend :(
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jsalatas, VPNs get blocked too now. People from my company have issues going into our network when they are in China. Plus, for a good VPN you need to pay monthly fees which most CHinese cannot afford
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, Yeah! You need to pay for that :(
<tgBot> <pavi4de> @Flohack, Any good recommendations?
<tgBot> <pavi4de> Privacy respecting and fast? Or is the balance not easily found?
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @pavi4de, We need to need to set up our own VPN infrastracture. We have done it in the past in Greece, Turkey and Egypt (during the arab spring), so I gues it's feasible ;)
<tgBot> <pavi4de> In some countries the laws are too crazy. They restrict people from running VPN server.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> OK! Those will run only VPN clients ;)
<tgBot> <pavi4de> In germany until last year or so it was a pain to run hotspots.
<tgBot> <pavi4de> Even today go to germany and roam around, you will rarely see public hotspots.
<tgBot> <pavi4de> Poor Freifunk guys did lot of work to get the infra going. As individual users are shit scared to run a open wifi.
<tgBot> <pavi4de> Freifunk people had to use free vpn combined with tor which were slow to send the connection out of the country to escape from the restrictions.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @pavi4de, Actually her in California, you can find almost everywhere free wifi and electricity for charging your device. At the same time it's impossible to find free food and water :(
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #9: SUCCESS in 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/9/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #144: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/144/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1087: SUCCESS in 0.52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1087/
<tgBot> <bastos777> @pavi4de, Matrix.org riot.im with a homeserver ...
<tgBot> <samitormanen> How can I change useragent  from UT webbrowser?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> The only way is to edit the source somewhere (Possibly UserAgent.qml) under /usr/share/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Web
<tgBot> <DanChapman> or add it to ua-overrides.js in that same directory if it's for a single site
<tgBot> David Allios was added by: David Allios
<tgBot> <David Allios> Hi, everyone
<tgBot> <David Allios> I've a question about Ubports. It's possible run an apk ? (machine virtual android ?) I don't found a recent response to this question.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @DanChapman, Thanks! Trying that. 👍
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> @DanChapman, Hi, I have installed the click package via UT Tweak tool and the two command in a terminal but still no notifications...btw buzzer never worked. Btw, How can I send the log file from UT Tweaktool here?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @David Allios, No sorry. This is not on the roadmap now. There is a proof-of-concept here: https://anbox.io/ - But there is no usable implementation yet.
<tgBot> <osvr0> Does UBports supports USB OTG to plug pendrives in the phone?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Frank Gores, See https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/268 update coming today to work around it
<tgBot> <Emendiel> @Flohack Thx for your response I'll check that.
<tgBot> <osvr0> Does UBports supports USB OTG to plug pendrives in the phone?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Dekko 2 in my N4 doesnt have sound notification. However it vibrates when email comes. Panel notification also works.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @osvr0, I read a Toshiba 1TB storage disk
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @DanChapman, 👍. Thank you.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #353: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/353/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1088: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1088/
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Why my ut nano editor over adb is throwing some "can now unjustify" everytime when I press enter and same time it works in phone just fine? 😳
<tgBot> <gurucubano> I have updated one of my BQ E4.5 to r2 fine; how can I get Dekko2 installed?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^it's in th eopen store
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> you can find it in the openstore
<tgBot> <gurucubano> This was my 1st idea as well, but I could no find it with search
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> @DanChapman, Ok, thanks. Will wait for that.
<tgBot> <gurucubano> I have a question re the telegam-cli (the console telegram client): I see, for example the last message as: "[10:33]  UBports Supergroup [ENGLISH] Frank Gores »»» [reply to ] Ok, thanks. Will wait for that." -- what is missing in the "[reply to ]   ???
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Anyone else have unstable 3g connection in nexus4? It may sometimes work longer times but when it crashes both gsm and data disappears for few seconds and comes then back. With android it was rock stable..
<tgBot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> Is there somewhere I can read features planned for the OTA 3?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @PacoIgnazioTaiboII, Always to be found here: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/milestones
<tgBot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> Thanks a lot, Florian!
<Jessedhammu> hay
<Jessedhammu> i need to install ubunut on my Sony Xperia SL
<Jessedhammu> how do i do that .?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> All supported devices are here: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<Jessedhammu> tgBot: I know that you stupid bot. i want to install it on a phone which is not listed in the list
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> ehm... I'm not a bot... the IRC channel is bridged to telegram supergroup.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> If you want to install UT in a phone that is not listed, you'll probably have to port it yourself.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jessedhammu, Can you be a bit more polite please? We are all humans, and its easy: there are supported devices and unsupported devices. Yours is not supported. No reason to flame
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> If the bot gets angry will suddently make your device explode.
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @UniversalSuperBox, ... what is the scope of what just happened? I don't really know what the impact of this might be.
<Jessedhammu> Oops, My sincere apologies
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @samitormanen, In my bq e4.5 is equal, vibration is ok and don't sound
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> I think we need to wait an update of dekko2. In devel notifications not working neither.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/PHOAcapZ/file_901.jpg
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Can hou check wit uvolman if all sound levels are non zero? And check if the device is not on silent mode to make sure
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Testing now on FP2. Waiting for my test emailarrive to arrive...
<tgBot> <YougoChats> 15.04/devel r156 btw
<tgBot> <DanChapman> There is no sound file set for the notifications yet
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^ok that solves that mystery 😊 still waiting for my test mail though...
<Matthew[m]> nfsprodriver / UniversalSuperBox: sorry, i was asleep (in london timezone); feel free to ask about the opengl issue
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Don't say sorry for your right to sleep 😄 I did the steps from your instructions until I stuck at the configure command.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Fwd from nfsprodriver: Note: Dropped compiler flags '-pthread' when detecting library 'glib'. … Note: No wayland-egl support detected. Cross-toolkit compatibility disabled. … ERROR: Feature 'opengles2' was enabled, but the pre-condition 'config.win32 || (!config.watchos && !features.opengl-desktop && libs.opengl_es2)' failed. … ERROR: The OpenGL functionality tests failed! … You might need to modify the include and library search paths by
<tgBot> QMAKE_INCDIR_OPENGL[_ES2], … QMAKE_LIBDIR_OPENGL[_ES2] and QMAKE_LIBS_OPENGL[_ES2] in the mkspec for your platform.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is it possible to compile deb package for UT with my ubuntu desktop?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, Do you still have dekko from the canonical store installed?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i have both dekkos installed
<tgBot> <YougoChats> could that cause conflits?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i think both are from the open store
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, You won't get notifications showing up then. There's a bug/missing feature in url-dispatcher. see my comment here https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/268#issuecomment-332297353 there will be a workaround in the next update or you can uninstall original dekko to get notifications working now
<tgBot> <YougoChats> heh. it worked before though. oud with the old, in with the new i say
<tgBot> <YougoChats> the only thing besides notifications, would be attachements for me, but i get that's a WIP
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> @DanChapman, Nice and good, but dekko2 is not suitable yet to be the one and only mail client.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, Yeah i know but I think that was just luck. It seems more than one app registering for the same scheme is just undefined behaviour. So yes they worked initially but something changed. Possibly with the OTA and now it doesn't.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Frank Gores, Yep and it says that in the description in the openstore
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> And I have both dekkos installed aswell just to follow your efforts...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/tC0HSzfq/file_903.png
<tgBot> <YougoChats> https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/git_commit.png
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😂
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Should wifi hotspot work with nexus4?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i like the idea of dekko secretly running on squirrels 👍
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I think it was disabled for the nexus 4
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @DanChapman, confirm
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/mz8ciJgr/file_904.mp4
<tgBot> <YougoChats> the squirrels are a bit too fast though. i get notifications now, but the squirrels remove the notification from the list immediately. it doesn't stick
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^that mail cout is about right for my gmail :-P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> inb4 Dekko is renamed to MailSquirrel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's like K-9 except more scattered
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/uiFUG9dk/file_905.mp4
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @YougoChats, can't log into Google with dekko 2
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, That's odd. They should only be removed if either the message get's marked read or it is removed from inbox (delete/move). Are the messages still there and unread in your inbox after the notification dissapears?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @looney_tkp, You'll need to use an app password for Google accounts
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @looney_tkp, Yeah squirrels don't like googles "less secure" nuts
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185833?hl=en
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @mariogrip, nexus 5 @mariogrip
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @UniversalSuperBox, thanks
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @DanChapman, hahaha
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman, they're still there, but marked as read
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i didn't read them
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> i figured out a lil workaround for my problem
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @DanChapman, Any idea why?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1434591
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1434591 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] Cannot connect to a secure, shared "ap" hotspot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @samitormanen, iirc instability. the whole wifi setup went wonky when activated, so canonical disabled it for Nexus 4
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @looney_tkp, when i try getting a logcat, the phone never shuts down. it powers off when idle … so before switching back to android i decided to watch free xD
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> it's still up, i guess i gotta watch free forever
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, 😳
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> since there's a process running, it it's still powered on
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> been watching free for 2hrs 11mins
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> anyway, can anyone help me out with how to autorun a script on boot ?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @DanChapman, Ok. Thanks!
<tgBot> <samitormanen> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/iG6p4lmQ/file_907.jpg
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @looney_tkp, i can make the script, i don't know how to make it run automatically after booting on ubtouch
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Nexus5 connected to nexus4 hotspot. 😁
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @looney_tkp, upstart job?
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @samitormanen, kk ? damn i miss kk xD
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Working good.
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @DanChapman, :/
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Some gui would be good if someone can do it..
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @DanChapman, upstart job script-name ?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I used this script. https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Q6y6WH2E/file_908.mp4
<tgBot> <YougoChats> it's working now
<tgBot> <YougoChats> you should fire that squirrel^
<tgBot> <samitormanen> If someone wants to try, only dependency missing was hostapd, so I installed it. Mounted filesystem writeable. Git cloned script and installed it. Then "sudo ./create_ap no-virt wlan0 rmnet_usb0 MyAccessPoint MyPassPhrase"
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #128: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/128/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1089: SUCCESS in 0.8 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1089/
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman nice how dekko2 displays New messages in the APP thumbnail in quick launch 😎 kudos!
<tgBot> <bastos777> Unfortunately I can not forward emails including attachments. Is that right, or do I make a mistake?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> It should work. If the message being forwarded has attachments then  the whole message get's wrapped up as an rfc822 .eml attachment.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/nGsnV0O5/file_910.png
<tgBot> <Flohack> @YougoChats, This happens when you got a null ptr exception with your squirrels?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Jaume81> In File Manager Dev, how can I change file's name? With native app can't either.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Swipe from file to right, then pen icon if I remember right.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> In ListView. We're still not finished yet and we must rework the icon view.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman Dekko2 is doing some seriously weird things here. I clicked a notification and dekko opened, so far so good, but then it started opening emails one by one, sliding in from the right until it crashed.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> now it it wont open
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Did you have the "Unread" filter selected?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> That can happen with that filter selected. It's a regression that appeared after keyboard navigation was added to the message list as that changed how messages are opened. If it's not that could i have the log please 😊
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Yes you can have the log, just tell me how to fetch it
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-dekko2.dekkoproject_dekko_0.1.3.log you can grab it with adb pull or rsync or any other way you like 😊
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Flohack was there doaler-app update? Suddenly I have phrases to translate 🙂
<tgBot> <Flohack> @thepeter, dialer app was not in weblate at all maybe?
<tgBot> <thepeter> Oh okay, that would be it :) thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Milan  not sure if you knew it but we refrenced you as the inspiration for this audiocast ;) … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubports-audiocast-009-devels-and-parenting-79
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @bastos777 just discovered a bug with the forwarding a message with attachments where the attachments are empty because they weren't synced locally first. They need to be opened/downloaded on the device before forwarding the message. So i'll create an issue for that one. If your issue is different could you create an issue with reproduction steps please.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman, Sent you the log
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman, Would that be linked to the inability to download/open attachements manually too?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Well they download and dekko dispatches the url but there's just no apps that accept file:// urls 😊 WHich is how it works on desktop. Needs changing for content hub
<tgBot> <DanChapman> You can find the downloaded attachments in ~/.cache/dekko2.dekkoproject/attachments
<tgBot> <Vijay> So librem has achieved 56.5% of there target.. what's your guess will they complete their target in next 24 days
<tgBot> <Flohack> Honest answer? I dont know. But we will reach out to them now to get more information on whats their plan for the future, even if they dont succeed
<tgBot> <DanChapman> can't see it happening tbh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Eh, keep an open mind. The worst part of the Linux community is that we crap on any upcoming players
<tgBot> <delijati> yes https://www.delijati.net/image.png (chart with extrapolation)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But this has been discussed here a lot. Forums are asking us to cover it again tomorrow.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Not crapping on anything. WOuld love to see it succeed
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman, +1
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Me too. Here a link (sorry german) from a quite big magazine at least in Germany: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/KDE-unterstuetzt-Purisms-freies-Smartphone-3834155.html
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman, Is it than enough to download to succeed forwarding?
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Telling also they are working with KDE
<tgBot> <twinkybot> I wonder why Canonical is not supporting this.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @bastos777, Well the bug i found, the message forwards fine it's just the attachments of the original message are empty. Is that what you are seeing?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @twinkybot, Because Canonical does not make a phone platform
<tgBot> <twinkybot> 😂
<tgBot> <twinkybot> true
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They haven't for about 6 months now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Time ^flies
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> @DanChapman i logged in but only spam messages synced, lol
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> also contacts app is no showing some contacts
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman, I tried... Downloaded an attachemt (without ability to open it) ... forwarded the message to my account ... forwarded message includes attachment 😀. ... orgininal message was not visible in 'all inboxes' anymore 🤔
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, agree in part.  However, question for you (s): … If operation librem succeeds, the bigger question is 'what about Ubuntu Touch"?  Do we join forces and fuse it all together?  Do we run to our own beat?  These are the reasons I don't like too many similar projects.  We need at least one 'big player'.  We need one top-shelf hands down winner to exist in the market as an "Android/Ios killer"  In this way we should all be worki
<tgBot> on the same team.  Once this first goal is acheived then if you want to go out and branch and fork yourselves, feel free - say I
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Why do we need to win?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Desktop Linux never won either, but its diversity makes it amazing for those who do use it
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I would hate Linux if <insert DE>  would've won and there were no other choices
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Sure, we do a lot of repeated work, but it isn't for nothing
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And projects like Halium help standardize the important parts
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And Qt became the de-facto standard for mobile apps, to the point the different libre OSses can run the same apps
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Isn't that enough?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I'd argue that halium + app being cross-mobile OS is the perfect amount of standardization
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It gives us a mobile world where we can choose OS like DE and run whatever apps we like best
<tgBot> * mariogrip loves @wayneoutthere and @exar_kun
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, ok. fair points. :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> because it's about WINNNING!!!!!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @mariogrip, That sounds like the start of a good shonen ai
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/J3CYqpve/file_911.mp4
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Hmm I've been losing signal and just outright missing calls even with signal since a few days (not sure if since OTA2)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I had the opposite effect from OTA-2, haha
<tgBot> <YougoChats> when I restart the phone, or switch to flightmode and back, it works again, but at some point my phone just starts ignoring calls again
<tgBot> <YougoChats> FP2, 15.04/devel
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @YougoChats, could you send me `sudo /system/bin/logcat -b radio` logs when this happens
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Sure will do
<tgBot> <mariogrip> there has not been any changes to the radio part in a while, so should not be something with OTA2
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I know i had some drops with the my bq 4.5 back in the canonical days, but havne't since any since. but this is a big issue that needs to be fixed quick
<tgBot> <YougoChats> At this point it might as well be my service provider🤷🏽
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, also be aware this will incude IMEi number, so please remove this or send it to me privatly
<Matthew[m]> @nfsprodriver: you may need to grab libgles2-mesa-dev on the phone (sorry for lag)
<Matthew[m]> i will check if i missed listing other deps
<Matthew[m]> the first bit of the recipe was written from memory :S
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @mariogrip, Thanks for the heads up
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> did someone say... cannon?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 400x304) https://irc.ubports.com/eBR1zXJl/file_913.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 400x304) https://irc.ubports.com/OebVCBTq/file_915.jpg
<tgBot> howie sidekick was added by: howie sidekick
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, Hi Wayne, You are fantastic, I just listened. I was so suprissed. Just was going to thank You. Very nice episode and very good idea: Ubuntu touch for children and parents of parents.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> There should be some Terminal command restriction for OpenStore, adding new contacts to Telegram and default apps without need of connection like endless os is offering. We should keep the phone smart.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere can you make one for ooh-bun-too as well?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, hahaha.  No.  I will not encourage Mr. Grips
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, the next episode will get a lot of people 'interested'.  I might make a teaser... haha
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> hello everybody, a quick comment from a noob: loving the work of all the developers.....have just installed on 2 OPO phones with a view to using them as daily drivers.....I will be providing support to the other user....gulp.....am testing now and feeling very positive lol.....keep up the good work.....we will both be making a financial contribution in the next few days...kudos
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @mariogrip, i got a log out, but what string am i looking for if i want to remove my IMEI?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @howie sidekick, Awesome!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @howie sidekick, Your words are encouraging, Mr. Sidekick.  Thank you
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @UniversalSuperBox, I think UB just might be awesome for what we use the phones for.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @howie sidekick, Ubuntu Touch ★is★ awesome for phones ;)
<tgBot> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai was added by: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai
<tgBot> <osvr0> @gurucubano, With 'history dump' you can make a backup of an entire group. … https://github.com/tvdstaaij/telegram-history-dump
<tgBot> <osvr0> @DanChapman, Try to read about 150,000 or even more unread messages from 150 groups in Telegram.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> STOP THE PRESS!  THIS JUST IN!   … THE LATEST FROM THE UBUNTU TOUCH NEWS DESK! … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-170929
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, the love for you is rising!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, btw, both opo and hammerhead is fixed now
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, we'll have to add that to the next one ;)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Everyone loves Wayne
<tgBot> <harishsays> 👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @PhoenixLandPirate, this reminds me of a far side comic... I wonder if I can find it....  you see, my name is designed to be *absolutely boring*.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and so to compensate, I have to be ridiculous.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sweet.  I found the comic. … https://imgur.com/r/comics/ntXyP
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, *feels tempted to join in* :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> the internet is good that way.  i can just keep creating content.
<xorpad> how do I go about contributing to and possibly forking possibly just contributing to the hammerhead build?
<xorpad> Like is there a repo?
<xorpad> I only find ways to get the builds not the source
<tgBot> <Christopher> my mom just told me that if I giver her my nexus5... she can trade it in when purchasing a samsung galaxy and she will get a second samsung galaxy free
<tgBot> <Christopher> would it be practical to do this and install ubports on a galaxy to replace a nexus 5?
<xorpad> samsungs suck if you are into custom os or firmware
<xorpad> or even root
<xorpad> they also ship really bloated so root is requried to get the full power and battery life the device is capable of
<xorpad> because you need root to uninstall all the things you're never going to use
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Christopher, Unfortunately not
<xorpad> I do android rom development, and I've worked with samsung stuff, it's mostly proprietary and what they have opensourced is not complete or entirely useful without a lot of work
<xorpad> nexus 5 is better if you want to customize stuff
<xorpad> unless there's something wrong with your nexus 5 i'd keep it
<xorpad> mine is still 90% battery health after like 5 years
<tgBot> <Christopher> nexus5 is working great with ubports
<tgBot> <Christopher> ok thanks I will hold on to my nexus5
<xorpad> Also, you can use franco kernel with the nexus 5, which is probably the best kernel in existance, also you can use ubuntu touch, and there is drivers in the linux kernel if you want to roll a custom os based on it
<tgBot> <Christopher> too bad about samsung :/
<xorpad> and multirom works on nexus 5
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Christopher, It isn't a supported phone at the moment and is unlikely to be until some way down the line, if at all. Porting to a new phone is a complicated business
<xorpad> I want to use ubuntu touch with multirom but multirom manager can't find the ubuntu touch files anymore(probably because it's abandonware)
<xorpad> i was thinking of forking multirom and continuing development and porting it to all my devices
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Christopher, If you want to install Ubport in 3-4 years, take the Samsung 😂 Nexus 5 is the culprit !
<xorpad> don't take the samsung unless the specific model has TWRP and or a way to root it
<xorpad> Because samsung's touchwiz(their android fork) is bloated to all heck
<xorpad> and you need root to remove/disable stuff in order for it to be good
<xorpad> also, I don't think any decent samsung phones have opensource drivers at this point
<black_pixel> o
<xorpad> they use proprietary hardware and release the sources with missing components, not even binary blob drivers which is needed for custom roms
<xorpad> I had to reverse engineer some stuff when I was making a rom for my samsung phone... nexus 5 is supported without any work required to build a rom, and has drivers in the mainline linux kernel
<xorpad> Christopher: Keep your nexus 5, if you get credit for a tradein, buy a cheap possibly broken but still seems like it works used phone and use that for the trade-in
<xorpad> Spend like $50 on some cheap chinese android phone or somethind and use that to trade for the new samsung
<xorpad> just keep your nexus 5... it's got lots of love from many projects that most phones don't have support for
<xorpad> Unless the battery won't hold a charge anymore or some other age related issue
<xorpad> Also, you should REALLY check out franco kernel for your nexus 5
<xorpad> I have backported many features from it into my little os project which is linux based. I'm thinking of dropping it though and making non-free extensions for ubuntu touch instead of building a custom linux build to run my platform on
<xorpad> Right now I have 2 parts, a linux based framework for the system, and a python -> elf compiler for arm 7, which is designed to later have more arm based archs added
<xorpad> I am still investigating ubuntu touch... It may be that it already has most of the work done aside from the compiler, and that I can make a product for use with it instead of writing a whole os on top of the linux kernel. But I haven't decided yet, I need to peruse the touch sources before I consider it. And if I do it, I'll probably at some point port it to some of the more popular phones.
<xorpad> I want my compiler/app system to be non-free though. It will be opensource and free use to and modify for end-users but I don't want my code getting used by companies to profit from my work without me getting a cut
<xorpad> Like, I would hate to see my stuff end up in ios or android being shipped on devices, seeing manufactures of devices profiting from my work
<xorpad> but I want it to be free for end-users
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Lorxu, 👍
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #285: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/285/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1090: SUCCESS in 55 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1090/
<tgBot> <osvr0> Ubuntu Desktop next release has discontinued 32 bits,  is UBports 64 bits arquitecture?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @osvr0, They discontinued x86 32 bit. And only for the desktop ISOs. ARM is not affected.
<tgBot> <Jose Barakat> Hi! I want to have UBPorts on my next tablet. What device do you guys recommend? Is it a stable/mature version? Can I find a good and growing apps market? Can I use the terminal the same way I use it in Ubuntu? Thanks!
<tgBot> <osvr0> @UniversalSuperBox, UBports supported smartphones are 32 bits hardware?
<tgBot> <samzn> They are armv7
<tgBot> <samzn> 32bits, but not x86
<tgBot> <samzn> Intel phones are AMD64 anyway
#ubports 2017-09-30
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #336: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/336/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1091: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1091/
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Matthew[m], Thanks! That brings me some steps forward. I now must change my machine because my laptop is not able to make...
<nnnnnn> hello
<tgBot> <bastos777> @nnnnnn, Hy
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Jose Barakat, Device: take no tablet with mediateck CPU. They will probably never get UT. Appstore: Yes it is growing and reliable. Have a look at https://uappexplorer.com/ Terminal: Yes you can but apt is only working after some tweaks or in a container and the system except your home folders are read only.
<tgBot> <bastos777> Device: I forgot to say that AFAIK ATM there is no really sufficient new tablet on the market. But there is the ubports development of 16.04 based UT. This will be supported by more devices because also other OSes are using a similar basis. (halium.org)
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #10: SUCCESS in 3.9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/10/
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @ubports_bot, What click-import is?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @TronFourtyTwo, To get the latest click apps into the image, they're pulled from the openstore
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> ok 👍
<tgBot> <Field10pg> Has anyone installed LoquilM?
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> @Field10pg, Yes, and it has a big "decrypt error" issue... I can send messages but the receiver can't read it and the incoming messages are a grey boxed "decrypt error"....
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #354: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/354/
<tgBot> <Field10pg> Any solution?😁
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1092: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1092/
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> I read that it "should go away after a while of usage " which is not in my case...
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @Frank Gores, Ok be patient...
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #145: SUCCESS in 1 hr 36 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/145/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1093: SUCCESS in 7 min 25 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1093/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jose Barakat, At the moment there is BQ FHD. You may still find a new one in clearance?  If not, there have been some ports to Nexus 7 I believe. Those are easy to find used
<tgBot> <Flohack> Guys can you please try to confirm this bug? https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/276
<tgBot> <arudy> @popescu_sorin, why
<tgBot> <arudy> why does it look so good :)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/jjkWozqk/file_917.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @arudy, it does? :D i think it looks better because the icons blend in with the overall FM flat design, maybe
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> would be nice to refresh the ubuntu look a bit
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> at least some minor chaning like dropping the inner shadow form buttons
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the overall design is quite clean and nice
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> though
<tgBot> <Matteo> I'm following the instructions using system-image server from https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch, to flash my BQ Aquaris E5 but after sending the last command to flash the phone when this is in fastboot mode I got the known error: "2017/09/30 11:30:55 Device is |vegetahd| … Channel  not found on server http://system-image.ubports.com". I can I overcome this?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @popescu_sorin, Looks good! 👍
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 5 min mockup in inkscape, just to see how some flat icons look :P
<tgBot> <arudy> @popescu_sorin, I really like how the header incluide the path starting with the home logo :)
<tgBot> <arudy> and the integrated notification
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, Can you post your shell cmdline that you used?
<tgBot> <Matteo> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash phablet-tools
<tgBot> <Flohack> no the one that throws the error
<tgBot> <arudy> @arudy, ohhh wait wait wait, i just get it, it's the new devel app, just seing it in  openstore :)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @arudy, that;s @sverzegnassi and @nfsprodriver work :D
<tgBot> <Matteo> ah sorry....
<tgBot> <arudy> yep :)
<tgBot> <Matteo> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=vegetahd \ —channel=15.04/stable —bootstrap —recovery-image=recovery-vegetahd.img
<tgBot> <Flohack> So you copy/pasted it from the webpage?
<tgBot> <Matteo> the long dash is a double das on terminal
<tgBot> <Matteo> yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @arudy yep it's the dev version of FM
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmm thats strange
<tgBot> <Flohack> can you open http://system-image.ubports.com
<tgBot> <arudy> @popescu_sorin, Just installed it, and  indeed. it is. awww. some. :)
<tgBot> <Matteo> yes I did, no prob
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can you try to write ubports-touch instead of touch as the 1st argument
<tgBot> <Matteo> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0zd6bjY0/file_919.jpg
<tgBot> <Matteo> ok I try, just a sec
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Matteo, This makes me want Unity back. 😢
<tgBot> <Matteo> I'm still on Unity 14.04, coundn't it be a problem to flash from that?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, No I think the error channel not found is quite clear
<tgBot> <Flohack> But you can try the GUI installer that we did now ;)
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Flohack, error message is : … DEPRECATED: Implicit 'touch' subcommand assumed … unknown flag `server'
<tgBot> <Flohack> ok haha
<tgBot> <Flohack> Then plz someone here that has description for the GUI installer? Im on the road...
<tgBot> <Matteo> thank you Florian though
<tgBot> <Matteo> I think I'll try MDT
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah
<tgBot> <Matteo> but I didn't understant if using MDT I should have snaps onboard because I have Ubuntu 14.04 and I don't think a can have snaps on it
<tgBot> <Flohack> You can try the git clone method should wor
<tgBot> <Flohack> I never used the snap with mdt 😆
<tgBot> <Matteo> ah ok, so following the instruction on Ubports site
<tgBot> <Matteo> thanks, I'll give it a go
<tgBot> <Flohack> But anyway I recommend you to upgrade your ubuntu, it does not hurt, and you will be on the latest & greates updates and security fixes
<tgBot> <Matteo> sure, I'll do it but to which version? I'm used to Unity so I would keep staying on it. Do you recommend 16.04?
<tgBot> <Flohack> 16.04 is still with unity7, correct me if Im wrong? @Lorxu
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Yes 16.04 is still unity7.
<tgBot> <Matteo> ok good, I'll plan to upgrade to that version then
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah!
<tgBot> <Schyken> Apparently you'll be able to install Unity in 17.10 from the Software Center. I haven't tried it myself, but I'm certainly interested in giving it a go.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @popescu_sorin, I like the square edge tab on the green more than the round edge tab on the purple. All these things are wildly personal though
<tgBot> <Matteo> this is what I got using MDT
<tgBot> <Matteo> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/jLczNOM8/file_921.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matteo, First check if you have Android installed. You need to unlock the bootloader first. Second, as it is BQ the cache is probably 100% full
<tgBot> <Matteo> I doesn't look it succeeded....😔
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matteo, Are you starting from Android?
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Stereofont, Android installed on desktop? How should I unlock the bootloader?
<tgBot> <Matteo> no android, I have a Ubuntu image already on my phone
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matteo, In that case probably a full cache. You can check that in terminal
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matteo, https://forums.ubports.com/topic/263/can-t-get-the-m10-fhd-to-take-the-flash
<tgBot> <Jaume81> What's about security in Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <Matteo> from the errors I got it seems there are probleblems to download the image from Ubports
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matteo, If it loads into cache and cache is full that could be an explanation?
<tgBot> <Matteo> I don't know but I don't see cache mentioned among the errors I got, like it is shown on the link you sent to me
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matteo, adb shell "df -h"
<tgBot> <Matteo> it doesn't work. It says device not found
<tgBot> <Matteo> well good, 2 out of 2 methods to flash Ubports image not working for me 😂👍
<tgBot> <Matteo> maybe I'm doing something wrong
<tgBot> <Matteo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/nKCOe9Jg/file_922.webp
<tgBot> <wagafo> Try different cables, I have zillions of cables but only very few work
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> (Photo, 1280x187) https://irc.ubports.com/iPgSv7dm/file_924.jpg a Google no le mola tanto Xixón XD
<tgBot> <Matteo> ok, I'll try thanks
<tgBot> <Matteo> no, nothing with different cables also
<tgBot> <Matteo> the problem is still the image cannot be retrieved
<tgBot> <Matteo> now my BQ E5 is a lame duck
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matteo, If the phone isn't mounted by adb that is something more basic. Try a different USB port. Find a machine with 2.0 ports if yours has 3.0. Did you install phablet-tools?
<tgBot> <rehankodekar> #lineageos
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, Suru is flat, its folded ;P
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #129: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/129/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1094: SUCCESS in 0.51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1094/
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, great work Wayne. Best regards.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, 👍
<tgBot> <Thomasok> I try to flash Ubports on my BQ E4.5 … I get  "can't flash recovry image" … What was wrong?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, wget has issues. Sorry to sayx but I remember that mdt needs a specific ubuntu version, maybe > 14.04 =)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, CPT works in most cases
<tgBot> <vanyasem> even on Debian
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and it's also available on Windows and MacOS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm not sure it support BQ E4.5 tho
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Flohack, So what does it mean Florian, that I'm not able to flash Ubports at all right now?
<tgBot> <Jaume81> While you are calling if you recieve a notification sound very high and how normal notication. It would be better if the advisement will be only beep or one vibration.
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Stereofont, Yes I did as first step, according to Ubports system-image server installation procedure
<tgBot> <Thomasok> 2017/09/30 16:01:33 Flashing version 2 from ubports-touch/15.04/stable channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device krillin … 573.97 KB / 322.69 MB [_________________________________] 0.17 % 2.80 MB/s 1m54scan't flash recovery image
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Thomasok, Did you unlock your device correctly?
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Thomasok, Same to me, with BQ E5
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, I cant tell the reason, just that a lot of people were able to use our toolsets. So its very unlikely that its a problem of the tool. You could try the windows GUI installer if you have a Windows somewhere
<tgBot> <Flohack> Or mac too
<tgBot> <Thomasok> I am in fastboot or what have I to do?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, CPT is available as a Deb package, too
<tgBot> <vanyasem> no need to use Windows for that
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Thomasok, Yeah fastboot is fine, but did you unlock your bootloader ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I was able to install UBports on Nexus 5 using GUI installer on elementary OS
<tgBot> <Thomasok> How can I do that?
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Flohack, Wait, what do you mean with unlock? I started the phone pushing the start-up button and volume +, entering the options panel where to choose the Fastboot option
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Thomasok, Oh no you are using a BQ right? Was there Canonical image installed?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, Are you coming from Android?
<tgBot> <Thomasok> No it is the Android-version
<tgBot> <Matteo> no I have Canonical image
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Thomasok, I am afraid you first need to install Canonicals version, then switch to UBports. Instructions for how to switch from Android to Canonical are found somewhere in the support section of BQ. You need another tool called SP Flash tool
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, which device, I got confused now
<tgBot> <Flohack> 2 people talking with me at the same time about the same problem 😆
<tgBot> <Thomasok> Thanks
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Flohack, I have BQ Aquaris E5 - Ubuntu touch Edition (NO ANDROID) 😂
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Thomasok, But be careful, SP flash tool could damage your NVRAM ;)
<tgBot> <Matteo> I understand, you are very kind to help
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, Dont listen to what I am telling Thomas
<tgBot> <Flohack> You are another case
<tgBot> <Matteo> 👌
<tgBot> <Matteo> a medical case? 😅
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol no
<tgBot> <Matteo> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/6keOa3Sb/file_926.jpg This is what I got using Ubports installer
<tgBot> <Flohack> please post the command line you used to start the flash
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ahh can you type the command into the shell please
<tgBot> <Flohack> You got line breaks maybe. Instead of using copy/paste?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Unknown channel "" is strange
<tgBot> <Flohack> Channel "" not found I mean
<tgBot> <Matteo> you mean I have to type manually the last command without paste it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes please just try it once
<tgBot> <Matteo> ok
<tgBot> <Flohack> without the \
<tgBot> <Big ET> Is there a bug in https://devices.ubports.com/#/ page? mako device apears twice.
<tgBot> <Matteo> yes! that was the problem! the "\" is to be deleted! Thanks Florian!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Big ET, yes seems to be a bug...
<tgBot> <Matteo> now started the flashing
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, np I will tell the guys we should make a copyable text
<tgBot> <Matteo> one last thing....I hope this will go very smooth....the image I will get will be the one with the OTA2 on-board?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, yes sure
<tgBot> <Matteo> 😀👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Thomasok, Do you understand German?
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Thomasok, http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-download/2015/05/22/flash-tools-ubuntu/
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> Here you find the SP_tool
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Frank Fricke, Thx!!
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Flohack, np! 😉
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Thomasok ....settings for the Sp_tool
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> (Photo, 1024x673) https://irc.ubports.com/bRtmlFt8/file_928.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> SPtool you flash with the phone off. Not fastboot as usual …
<tgBot> Shrayek was added by: Shrayek
<tgBot> <Big ET> I have installed ubports on my mako (nexus4) device. … sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako \ … —channel=15.04/devel —bootstrap … as said on page https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch … But this just left me on the recovery image of ubports. … I had to reissue the command without —bootstrap for the install to succedes. So there are some hickups here.
<tgBot> <Big ET> Also the version is reported r149 and not ota-2 is this correct?
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Big ET, you have installed the devel-channel image
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Fricke, It is possible to revert to stable in system settings now, without re-flashing
<tgBot> <Matteo> Fresh Ubports image installed on BQ Aquaris E5
<tgBot> <Matteo> First impression is very good 👍  good job devs!
<tgBot> <Matteo> I'm now trying to install apps. I said trying because Openstore seems not working at all
<tgBot> <Matteo> Not even one app download succeeded; It keeps spinning the wheel until it just relax and nothing happens...very strange...
<tgBot> <Matteo> Just before with Cannonickels image It worked smoothly
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Matteo, It seems there is a problem with the openstore at the moment
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> does not work for me either
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Yes, seems there's a problem with the server...
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> (btw, that reminds me that I should reduce the timer for the timeout and show an popup when there's some issue)
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> @UniversalSuperBox, is there any chance to get the new oxide working on E5 in a future 15.04 OTA ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Chris Clime, shrug probably
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Matteo, After playing a bit with new UBports image, I faced twice a problem: the screen froze without possibility to recover. Never happened to my phone before, with Cannonickels image...is it a known bug? If I'll face it again I will open a bug report.
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> ok thanks
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> if someone has more info about how to build oxide (e.g. for testing small changes) and which version in github matches the current 15.04 stable,  you could post them here :  )  https://forums.ubports.com/topic/583/build-oxide
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The reason we can't make much headway on Oxide is that it takes two hours or more to build.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But yes, @mariogrip should definitely provide some build instructions
<xorpad> 2 hours to build??? On what system are you compiling it?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @UniversalSuperBox, Isn't that what CI is for? So you can just commit and figure out later if what you did made any sense? :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Lorxu, Well sure, but by the time your build is ready you're out of the flow.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Sure, but at least it makes it possible to code a feature, commit, and then fix until it actually works
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Although yeah, anything that takes long to compile sucks
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Well, CI + linters of course, a linter could tell you the worst things a bit more quickly than 2 hours
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And generally, if your code is broken, you'll know much earlier than 2 hours into compiling
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, Yes I saw some strange unity crashes/ out of memory too sometimes. We are still investigating this
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Flohack, Ok. For the rest I can say it is definetely usable. The best part for me is that GPS improvement is impressive 😁👍
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Flohack, That happened to me too, and I got a few seconds for connecting the phone to the PC and do some check before the device got rebooted. In that case, there was something strange with the memory and CPU usage of unity8-dash (i.e. scopes)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> After I replaced the scopes with the custom homescreen, I haven't seen anomalous battery drain as well. That *might* be one of the possible reasons, I'm not anyway 100% sure as I haven't retested scopes after that episode
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> hi, does anyone know if the "no-go" bugs have been fixed for the nexus 4 ? around the beginning of summer there were some problems with mediahub and calls, but now when i check on hithub the search results show zero
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> (Photo, 1276x388) https://irc.ubports.com/jlvx0hS8/file_930.jpg
<tgBot> palinuro was added by: DeadSquirreI01
<tgBot> Mark was added by: Mark
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Q/A http://youtu.be/2m206CKo8ko
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> Woohoo
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> @palinuro ping
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> For some reason Marius is not I in main screen right now
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> We cannot see demonstration from Marius on full screen
<tgBot> <aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai> @DeadSquirreI01, pong
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> @aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai, Oooooooo
<tgBot> <aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai> @DeadSquirreI01, aaaaaaaaaa
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> Ok...
<tgBot> <aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai> 😂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> is that a grime clash?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> In last live videos when the speaker changed the speaker used to come to main screen. But today only Dalton is on main screen. No switching if happening.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> While this chat is active, I'm here to promote Off-Top UBports chat! @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Q: Marius said some days ago that maybe should talk with purism people about librem5. You did it finally?
<tgBot> <Alexander> @Flohack, Hello @Flohack , I am using the canonical image and the MMS work without problem ! If I can help somehow (like sending a log) to compare with a not working one or I don't know what ) tell me :)
<tgBot> <Ben> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/A67dxFak/file_932.jpg Since today I cant connect to the wifi anymore. Also the wifi button is gone. What could it be?
<tgBot> <aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai> koja nazri midan ?
<tgBot> <Alexander> rm .config/connectivity-service/config.ini.lock Try to paste this in the terminal
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matteo, Froze on swipe from right when explaining how swipe works?
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Congratulations! Patreon hit $2000
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/fhRZvEDz/file_933.mp4
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Ubuntu Touch is only compatible with arm and not pc rocessor
<tgBot> <Jaume81> ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, you can run ubuntu touch on amd64 also, we dont build rootfs for it, but our ppa builds amd64
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> That is good to know for the zenfone crew
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> "if I lose my phone it's more open than a can of Monster after I've drunk it" — Marius
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Best Community Update yet...
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Stereofont, Yes, if I'm not wrong it happened swiping from the right side....but I will pay more attention next time
<tgBot> <Matteo> But not during the initial explaning on how to swipe but during normal usage
<tgBot> ricmm was added by: mariogrip
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @mariogrip, Ok. Because an all in one with that OS  would be nice.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> But I can get that connecting the phone to tv or monitor.
<tgBot> Wolf was added by: Wolf
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #286: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/286/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1095: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1095/
<xorpad> Can I get system images to flash with fastboot for nexus 5?
<xorpad> fastboot is working but adb is not... strongly suspect it's related to the nightly lineage build i'm running and or the custom kernel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch will not work with your own kernel.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is built with kernel options that are not compatible with Android. Android is built with kernel options that are not compatible with Ubuntu Touch.
<tgBot> <samzn> CONFIG_VT :)
<xorpad> I don't want to use my own kernel, I am just thinking the kenrel I have pre-touch installaton or the lineage build is stopping the bootloader from, or rather not telling to allow, adb connections
<xorpad> I've flashed factory firmware now, going to see if that fixed anything
<xorpad> Although I couldn't find an OEM unlock item in developer options... although I've got so many phones I can't rememeber if this one even had oem unlock via developer options
<xorpad> I just can't use adb but fastboot works
<xorpad> and both the windows flashing tool and the ubuntu repo's flashing tool rely on adb functionality
<xorpad> If this doesn't work, I guess I'll try another version of the factory rom... maybe this bootloader is borked or something
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> @Stereofont, You can order a BQ M10 in this webshop. Delivery form a depot in Germany within a week. https://www.bqstore.nl/nl/  Android is preinstalled, so you have to flash ubtouch / ubports.
<xorpad> yeah, still not getting adb from the bootloader, not devices detected
<xorpad> tried with lineage os, with factory kitkat rom, with factory marshmallow rom, with AOSP marshmallow rom... I'm running out of ideas
<xorpad> I don't know why the device isn't being seen by adb, while fastboot detects it
<xorpad> i wonder if I dont have the google usb drivers insralled
<xorpad> that might work, but pre-flashing the latest factory firmware ubunut and windows both couldn't see it with adb
<tgBot> <palinuro> wtf is this group and why am i here?
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> Because murika
<xorpad> because you joined the channel... duh
<tgBot> <neothethird> @palinuro, i guess you joined someday or somone added you. We're discussing Ubuntu Touch here, a free and open source mobile operating system. ubports.com
<tgBot> <palinuro> never joined this group, someone added me for a reason i don't really know
<xorpad> I can't get touch working cause I can't get adb to work from the bootloader, only from the rom
<xorpad> trying to delete and reintall google usb drivers
<tgBot> <palinuro> anyways i work for a debian derivative, so if this group has something to do with the debian ecosystem it would be interesting to stay here :)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @palinuro, well, ubuntu is based on debian, so i guess it's somehow part of the ecosystem ;)
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @palinuro, which one?
<tgBot> <neothethird> xorpad: did you enable usb debugging in the android settings?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jujuyeh, parrotsec.org
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> 😲
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> parrot? I love it
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> :)
<tgBot> <palinuro> @neothethird, yes i meant that if there are technical discussions about what is under the hood of an ubuntu touch environment (and not just people asking for support) i would like to stay here, but if i leave it is just because i have too many groups (more than 200 i think), so don't take it personal if i quit
<tgBot> <palinuro> @Jujuyeh, yeah parrot
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @palinuro, I think I still have a live flash USB somewhere
<xorpad> tgBot, yes
<xorpad> tgBot, I don't know what to think about this
<xorpad> like I haven't used adb in so long that I don't know when it stopped working
<tgBot> <neothethird> @palinuro, no hard feelings, i know the struggle ;) No, this is mainly general discussion here...
<xorpad> I never use it from the bootloader
<tgBot> <palinuro> @neothethird, ook, i'll try to stay
<xorpad> ooo, rebooting into recovery seems to be doing something different than I usually see from it
<tgBot> <neothethird> xorpad: mind you, the utility to talk to the *bootloader* is fastboot, use adb only for recovery and system
<tgBot> <neothethird> xorpad: what device is that btw?
<xorpad> nexus 5
<xorpad> hammerhead
<xorpad> could it be because secureboot is enabled?
<xorpad> bootloader is in fastboot mode, signing is set to production, secure boot enabled lock state unlocked
<xorpad> that's what the bootloader is telling me
<xorpad> can i manually flash it with fastboot?
<xorpad> and if so, where do i obtain the img's?
<xorpad> I'm gonna try flashing another factory firmwares bootloader
<xorpad> i know adb originally worked on the phone in bootloader mode because I used it to oem unlock
<xorpad> I guess i'll flash a less recent bootloader and hope that works
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> Like now.. I tryed to open the link to see this evening's meeting and oxide crashes toghether with yunty .. I need to wait 2 min for a kind of fast reboot. I think the device can not handle ram and swap capacity. My suggestion: Use the swipe down gesture on the dash combinated to some command line to free up memory...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @xorpad, Switch cables, switch port, wiggle cable, jab volume and power buttons - all that stuff
<xorpad> switched ports... haven't tried switching cables
<tgBot> <Flohack> @andreasimonetti, Im afraid there is also some meory leak
<xorpad> Might also try another computer because this one is garbage
<tgBot> <Flohack> I have to reboot my phone every 3 to 4 days, since at the end of that period not even 1 App can stay open
<xorpad> like, this computer is the worst computer i've ever had in terms of hardware support and firmware functionality/conformance with standards
<xorpad> first and also last time buying acer
<tgBot> <Flohack> It starts with Apps getting OOMed, then unity gets OOmed, then I reboot =)
<xorpad> :(
<xorpad> I just flashed an older firmware with a different bootloader verison
<xorpad> hoping that helps but first i gotta boot the rom and enable usb debugging
<xorpad> and that first boot after flashing always takes longer than I would like it to
<xorpad> I don't know what to do aside from taking apart the tools that flash it and seeing if i can extract the images or the code to download them
<xorpad> is the flash tool a script or do I gotta RE a binary?
<xorpad> because I am not so good with arm asm as I am with x86... It would be painful to try and RE it
<xorpad> gonna go look for another usb cable... if that fails, i have a 13 year old netbook running lubuntu, i can try on that, see if it's this crummy laptop that's the issue
<xorpad> I'm running out of things to try though
<xorpad> Also, if I update multirom to latest TWRP merging in the changes/new stuff, can we get it working again to install ubuntu touch? right now it's pointing to a dead link
<xorpad> Would anyone care for me to do that and provide a new download link to embed in the manager app?
<xorpad> I kinda want to take over MultiROM with a new fork since it's abandonware and opensource
<xorpad> No luck with lolipop rom either
<xorpad> gonna try the ancient netbook, maybe it's still useful after all these years
<xorpad> 13 year old 1.6ghz single core atom lol
 * xorpad looks at his threadripper and then back at the netbook and ponders
<xorpad> also the command line arguments on the wiki for installing with ubuntu-device-flash are either old or just wrong, because they don't work
<xorpad> no luck with another pc or another usb cable or both
<xorpad> really not sure why this isn't working
<xorpad> Like, I've reflashed everything
<xorpad> maybe paritions that aren't visible and normally flashed are messing me up?
<xorpad> it detects the device in the OS, but not in the bootloader
<xorpad> gonna try sideloading OTA update
<xorpad> that's like one of the last things I can think to try
<xorpad> OTA update will deal with hidden paritions that could be interfering I believe
<xorpad> Not sure if that's the problem but I'm just taking shots in the dark
<tgBot> <ZephyrArcturus> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Mp7d03Bu/file_935.jpg Can't get any wifi on the latest stable build, neither 162 and 163 devel builds
<tgBot> <ZephyrArcturus> camera finally works but wifi's broken :/
<xorpad> has the adb protocol changed at all?
<xorpad> Wondering if maybe adb is too recent and not working with this old thing
<xorpad> I'm just grasping at straws at this point
<xorpad> although, I looked at magic-device-tool and it uses no adb just fastboot, which is working fine
<xorpad> so I could use that tool, but we'll see first if applying ota update changes anything first
<xorpad> I'd like to solve the adb problem despite having an option that doesn't need it... I don't like when things don't work properly
<xorpad> ohh... possibly because the signing key signatures were deleted, ubports recovery + magic-device-tool discovered they are missing and pushed them to device
<xorpad> Ubports now booting, after flashing with magic-device-tool
<xorpad> It's flashed legacy version though
<xorpad> The newer releases are added to the script but commented out... Is there any reason i shouldn't use a more recent version than legacy?
<tgBot> <ZephyrArcturus> @ZephyrArcturus, Works fine on devel 154
<tgBot> <ZephyrArcturus> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/h38Fv5dr/file_937.jpg
<tgBot> EliAran was added by: DeadSquirreI01
<xorpad> I got it working, but it's not finding updates
<xorpad> It's been checking for updates for like 2-3 minutes
<xorpad> is the update feature in legacy version not working currently?
<xorpad> Also it won't connect to my normal wifi network, but connected to my hotspot from another phone fine
<xorpad> could it not be working with my home wifi because it's trying to use the 5ghz radio instead of the 2.4ghz radio? My router has both and they mimic eachother
<xorpad> because I don't have any reason to have 5ghz enabled but i've not until now had a reason to disable it either... I will try it, and submit bug report if it turns out to be that problem
<xorpad> ohh it's not working because I changed the password and was using the old one... false alarm + epic fail facepalm
<xorpad> This is cool, i'm totally gonna try and help you guys with this system
<xorpad> ohh, now it found an update
<xorpad> How can i get the source and contribute?
<xorpad> Like, I can start at the bottom doing grunt work but I wanna port features into the kernel from franco kernel for nexus 5... Since that kernel has so many awesome additions to the linux/android kernel... and I've done kernel work before, altough not much linux mostly my hobby projects
<xorpad> The features could also be added to other devices if someone wants to test my builds for devices I don't have
#ubports 2017-10-01
<xorpad> I'd also, at a first glance... Like to make a nicer keyboard
<xorpad> no devs online that can tell me how to get involved
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> this appears to be true taht they are not online.  However, let me encourage you to do everything you would like to.. like make a nicer keyboard.  especially there is some person in here who was starting to work on a 'swype' style keyboard.  That would be *awesome*
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #337: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/337/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1096: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1096/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Add Dvorak support, basic support for anything. Layout different from dictionary
<xorpad> wayneoutthere: I have experience with OS and compiler development, although I don't claim to be the best or ever better than most.. I just like coding, and I notice the system resoruce usage on my nexus 5 is really high compared to where i think we could get it... although that really is dependant on what I see when i dig into the source
<xorpad> then you can expect me to spend a few months just learning the system and it's components and internals(unless it's really just like pc ubuntu in which case we're only talking weeks before I start coding
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not exactly like desktop ubuntu, but there are a lot of similarities
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> After you remount the system image as read-write, you have access to most of the things you'd want.
<xorpad> okay if any devs read this highlight or pm me with things I can help with and I can choose what I think my skills will be best put towards
<xorpad> but I'm very obsessive about efficiency and minimalism while still maintaining full functionality and offering the option to install more bloat than the base system includes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> As Stefano mentioned earlier (you might not have been here), it seems that there's some considerable bloat on the Scopes screen. it's causing issues on the nexus 5.
<xorpad> Well, seeing as I have a huge box full of nexus 5's... I can afford to brick a bunch or have lots of different test builds running side by side for comparisons
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, you won't brick any.
<xorpad> I got them on ebay... $12.50 per phone
<xorpad> I might when I get into the kernel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The way to do that would be to flash either Radio or Bootloader... and we never do either.
<xorpad> :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're just flashing the kernel, you can always flash over it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> fastboot exists for a reason. :)
<xorpad> No... I mean modding and improving and backporting features into the kernel... stuff like voltage and frequency scaling would be my first things I want to port in from the android communities kernels
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, that could cause problems.
<xorpad> which is why having a huge supply of devices I can test on before any beta or even alpha is released
<xorpad> is good
<xorpad> because... It lets me not make other people be my guinea pigs
<xorpad> anyways... for now I just want to get a hold of and learn the code
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're looking for kernel source, that's at https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_lge_hammerhead
<xorpad> well, I like to have lots of projects going... being on disabity gives me many hours a day code...often up to 18... would be torture to only work on one thing 18 hours a day for weeks or months
<xorpad> Before I found this project I was making my own linux based system for androird devices... but why bother when you guys got the ground work laid out
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Halium is great
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> for that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right now I'm getting angry at Halium.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Apt says that there is no space left on device
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a 64gb phone
<xorpad> right now I'm socializing because my friend just got here... so I kinda got to go, any devs that can help me get started contirbuting please pm or highlight me cause I gotta hang with my buddy now
<xorpad> I'll ask again in the middle of the night hoping to catch anyone who misses that request i just posted
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright
<xorpad> I want to contribute to the project and hopefully agree on theory and design with the other devs so we can make something awesome
<xorpad> as I said, i was gonna roll my own linux os, but then I realized that this project was active and in working order
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You bet. You mentioned the keyboard, which is in here: https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component
<xorpad> and I was like, i should try and get on that as long as there's not serious conflicts with the other devs on how things should be done.. and if there is I can maintain a fork and you can just pull in the stuff you want from what I make
<xorpad> and ignore the stuff you don't want
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And Halium is the hardware compatibility layer, which runs Android inside a container for libhybris. Converts sycalls between Bionic and glibc.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's here: https://github.com/halium
<xorpad> I made a few hobby OS's for pc before, decided that was futile and useless and a phone os was more likely to see use by poeple other than me
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And docs.halium.org
<xorpad> Well, we'll see where this goes, hopefully i can contribute useful stuff and have a good time in the process
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The 16.04 image works on the Nexus 5 and it barely works, so that might be a fun place to start hacking. :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-install-Ubuntu-Touch-16.04
<xorpad> cool:D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It boots.... which is something.
<xorpad> like i said I need to spend time first learning the whole system, if it's all standard linux stuff, i'll pick it up really quicky
<xorpad> I can't just jump into a project and write code interact with stuff I don't know
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It generally is. The Click packaging format might be a little strange, but a majority of it is standard Linuxy stuff.
<xorpad> Well, then I should pick it up quickly, I use ubuntu, arch, gentoo, and I have a pretty decent knowledge of writing secure code
<xorpad> I have some white/grey hat skills, so i can use what I know to not fall victim to attacks that I could just avoid leaving open in the first place
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Woo... Yeah, you'll probably pick it up quickly.
<xorpad> Yeah... Hopefully, I mean, there seems to be tons of stuff to do
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The strangest thing you'll find is that a majority of root is mounted read-only by default. This is to allow for image-based upgrades.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo mount -o remount,rw /` fixes that right up.
<xorpad> on a semi-related note I've been working on a pyhton 2.7 to arm elf compiler based loosely on cython... does ubuntu touch use elf binaries?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bah, you've caught me. How would I test?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> cython? I hadn't heard of that.
<xorpad> Well, I don't know... I guess you would put a elf arm binary on the system and run it from the terminal
<xorpad> that seems the simplest solution
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mmm... Would `file` tell me?
<xorpad> But if it's linux based it should support elf binaries unless they reomved support for native binarie execuatbles
<xorpad> you could use the file command to analyze a file and see if it's an elf binary
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, yeah. Standard binaries.
<xorpad> yep
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's all binaries.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Run of the mill. Ordinary. Just packaged and confined in a strange way to newcomers.
<xorpad> awesome
<xorpad> well, then I jut gotta learn
<xorpad> but my freind is telling me to stop chatting and chill with him, so semi-afk for many hours now
<xorpad> We I'm sure will talk again
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, I'm bumbling about on my phone's filesystem like an idiot atm. :P
<xorpad> and I'm obsessing over stuff after i invited this guy to chill... I need some afk time for sanity reasons too
<xorpad> anyways, later:D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> xorpad, finally pulled my head out and found an app on disk. Yes, it's ELF. And today I learned what ELF means.
<xorpad> heheD
<xorpad> :D
<xorpad> yay learning
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> After installing a couple apps, you can find them in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<xorpad> every time we try to do something we don't know how to... We hack until we uncover the solution
<xorpad> If you don't take on projects you don't know how to finish you will never become more than you are now
<xorpad> Hacking to me, is the art of fucking around for science and discovery until you learn how your thing you're hacking works
<xorpad> and how you can repurpose it and enhance it and all that other cool stuff
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You. I like you. Now go have fun. :P
<xorpad> Okay yeah, i gotta give this bro more attention... my friends always complain tjat I just code and or chat on irc when they come to chill
<xorpad> gonna close the lid on my laptop now to stop ignoring him
<xorpad> What kind of compiling system does the project use?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Different for each piece.
<xorpad> I see
<xorpad> When I get my 1950 TR back from warranty replacement, I can give people shells on that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That sounds like a cool piece of hardware... what is it?
<xorpad> It's got 3666mhz OC'd ram, 64gb, so you can compile from a tmpfs at insane speeds... and I'm thinking of buying a mobo that will let me push the ram to 4000mhz... and it's 16 core x 2 threads per core 3.98ghz
<xorpad> it's a 16 core hyperthreaded amd ryzen
<xorpad> so 32 threads
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But 1950 TR
<xorpad> threadripper
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ohhhhh
<xorpad> TR is threadripper 1950 is the model number
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm sitting here on a Ryzen 7 1700. Fun to zip around builds.
<xorpad> I also have a 1700x ryzen which I'm sending in for replacement when I get the TR back
<xorpad> I have the 1700x, exact same chip but higher stock clock speed
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, and most 1700s can be overclocked to match
<xorpad> literally came of the same fabrication process/mask set
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I just can't be bothered.
<xorpad> yep... I only got the x model because it was on sale for less than the 1700
<xorpad> but they both have the segfault bug, so unless you want to use gentoo, which I recompiled to not have that bug... You gotta wait till i get them replaced
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It needs to be replaced to fix it?
<xorpad> Gentoo, recompiled with gcc 6.4.0, or 6.3.0, and no other versions... don't produce the segfaults
<xorpad> yeah, all ryzens made before july 1 had a fabrication defect that causes segfaults under heavy compiling loads or cpu bound video encoding/decoding
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> daaaaaamn
<xorpad> But it's automatic replacement if your serial number predates them fixing the mask set defect
<xorpad> if your serial number is below a certain number, and you say you get the bug, auto replacement no questions
<xorpad> but since most people run windows and encode on GPUs... 90% of people don't know their chips are defective and will never request a replacement
<xorpad> Even linux users... Most don't spend 12 hours a day compiling shit
<xorpad> I hit the bug a log before switching to gentoo because I compile android roms very frequently
<xorpad> I have like, a whole bunch of ROMs i maintain
<xorpad> Nothing crazy impressive, just full FOSS minimalstic ROMs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let me guess, no express replacement
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So I need to be out my desktop while I wait for them to get off their asses
<xorpad> You can get an RMA, but the store i bought from is a wholesaler and won't take it back unless I pay a fee
<xorpad> so I'm sending them in myself
<xorpad> Not gonna pay 50 bucks per chip to get a defective product replaced under warranty
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wonder if Newegg would cross-ship
<xorpad> I am in Canada, so I buy from Canada computers, neweggs canadian competition... But the stores in my area charge same as online prices which are almost as low as newegg
<xorpad> But they want money to accept RMA, which is total BS, I used to sell hardware, RMAs are not supposed to cost anything
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Delivered July 19...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe it's okay.
<xorpad> Maybe.... if not you'll get a free replacement
<xorpad> and if you feel like becoming a gentoo repping long bearded geek, you can just run Gentoo until the time is right to replace it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Got a link?
<xorpad> Also the segfaults don't happen that often and don't produce any output to corrupt the build so you just reissue the make command after it segfaults
<xorpad> link for what?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Checking for a replacemen
<xorpad> Oh... I don't have a link, but it's just amd's standard warranty replacement request form on their site
<xorpad> But I don't know what serial number values equal good vs bad
<xorpad> I don't know what the first non-borked serial number is
<xorpad> You will have to test it out and see if you're affected
<xorpad> Which means wasting thermal paste to pull the cooler off and check the SN
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nah, I have the box.
<xorpad> I told AMD they need to pay for 2 tubes of arctic silver 5 for when I took the sinks off to get the SN, and another 2 tubes for when I put the replacement back in place
<xorpad> They will probably not do it... but it doesn't hurt to make demands
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You... you're using a whole tube?
<xorpad> No, I use about 2/3 of it... but I don't actually apply all that. 15 years ago I invented a method of using a credit card to spread a very thin layer of paste over the chip and plopping the sink only the layer... I wishI published it and took credit for it, because apparently someone else came up with the same method 5 years ago and now it's a common technique
<xorpad> If i had blogged about it before it got public I would have like... gold stars
<xorpad> many gold stars
<xorpad> But I didn't have a blog until yesterday
<xorpad> Lol
<xorpad> does ubports use gnueabi?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> For which part?
<xorpad> for the ubuntu repo avialable eabi-mimicking compiler libraries/abis
<xorpad> arm-linux-eabi, is avialble from arm, but in the ubuntu repos you have gcc-5-arm-gnueabi
<xorpad> not that I use gcc 5... I use 7.2 for compiling arm stuff... I even went to the trouble of stealing every optimizng routine I could find from every gcc fork lol
<xorpad> and many unit test failure fixes
<xorpad> I also added some on my own optimizations, but they rejected them saying they in certain situations stop more efficient optimizations from being usable
<xorpad> so my opts work, but existing ones don't work with my opts and are better than mine
<xorpad> I dunno, compiler dev I'm not so great at yet... But I'm getting better all the time
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Darn, looks like I would have to pull my system apart to learn which week the processor was manufactured in.
<xorpad> Luckily I spent a lot of time on a irc with these 2 guys that talked all day about high levels maths... absorbed enough group and set theory to start doing this stuff
<xorpad> Yeah... It's BS
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The system is actually based on Ubuntu 15.04 right now. It's older gcc than you might want.
<xorpad> that's why I haven't sent mine in yet...
<xorpad> takes time away from writing code or doing research in order to write code
<xorpad> or excessive sleeping once every 2 days when I burn out from coding non-stop
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is launchpad running slowly for you, perchance?
<xorpad> also, I hate messing with my hardware.... I've never had anything bad happen but i have anxiety issues and I freak out when I have to handle my hardware
<xorpad> Like I'm grounding myself every 5 seconds so I don't fry anything with static... I'm like super delicate with the hardware... With the exception of the time when I was younger and did a bunch of meth then figured the way to install my new heat sink was to break off the old one with brute force... I don't do drugs anymore gladly, but that was retarded... there was 43 sscrews but I had to break it off with a screw driver to pry the thing to
<xorpad> pieces
<xorpad> Drugs are bad and I don't recommend them, but I won't lie and say I never touched em
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> whoof. That doesn't sound like fun at all.
<xorpad> lol... It was stupid
<xorpad> because there was literally just 4 screws to remove it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not afraid to open the thing up, but that's annoying.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've touched enough hardware to stop being afraid of it.
<xorpad> I have too, buy clinical anxiety defies logic in most cases
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah...
<xorpad> Like... I get anxious when I'm in my friends plane flying around... but then he does some fun manuvers and the adrenaline kicks in
<xorpad> Once i convinced him to do a spiral dive
<xorpad> that was an amazing rush
<xorpad> dropping 600 meters in 3 seconds while the plane is upside down spinning towards the ground
<xorpad> It's anxiety fever when we're on the way away from anything we could crash into, but as soon as he stalls the plane it's like a roller coaster ride x100
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whoa! The Android container started and let me connect Wi-Fi on the G5.
<xorpad> You can't do stuff like that over populated areas because there's such a high chance you won't recover
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, Congratulations
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, I could do it before, but it happened on the first boot this time. :P
<xorpad> Nice UniversalSuperBox
<xorpad> improvements are always good
<xorpad> I want to start working on stuff
<xorpad> but my friends here
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh... Wi-Fi won't actually connect.
<xorpad> Oh... But it recognizes the device?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> nmtui says it's good to go
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But "Activation failed"
<xorpad> Well, the device initalizing and stating it's working is a good step forward from not having anything written yet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it's hard to read dmesg because msm_ipc_router is upset.
<xorpad> writing drivers is hard
<xorpad> especially when you don't have detailed architecture and programming manuals from the hardware manufacturer
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He understands our pain, @bhushanshah
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, See last ~4 commit in bullhead
<xorpad> I want a bullhead
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> boot loops
<xorpad> I was gonna buy one but my laptop has started losing power and shuttng itself off, so I gotta spend it on a laptop instead
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, Kernel or device?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Kernel
<xorpad> Ohh kernel work:D
<xorpad> I want to help
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Disable the CONFIG_DUMMY, otherwise hybris-boot will passout"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> i love these commit message
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was English, I think.
<xorpad> I like to commit things obsessively
<xorpad> Like I'll write one function and commit it
<xorpad> usually lots of commmits with the same comments because it's all part of the same work
<xorpad> I guess if I'm gonna help with this project I'm gonna have to start getting in the habit of writing comments
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox just checked, it's last 4 commits minus the commit to sort the kernel configuration
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does GitHub not give diffs?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> It does?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Just add .patch to the commit url
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> weeeee!
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> android_kernel_lge_bullhead/commit/0b64b0cd08b1b79eb4a26aa40651d7ff0a4fff3c.patch
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> For example
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Okay... Copy paste fail
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😛
<xorpad> Where is the offical irc for the project? I'm on the wrong end of the relay bot I feel like
<xorpad> which server?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The relay is from Telegram
<xorpad> Cool, so everyone is on Telegram?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ubports.com/telegram will give you the link
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We sure are!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 689x204) https://irc.ubports.com/quchG9AP/file_939.jpg Never gets old.
<xorpad> the official site has scripting that when blocked breaks it completely
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wonderful.
<xorpad> And maybe I'm just a parnoid anonymous random person but don't like letting code run on my computer
<xorpad> Whatever though, I have tools in place to protect anything from leaking, i just don't like it is all
<xorpad> Things should work with script blockers because scripting based drive-by-downloads are a major attack vector for malware developers
<tgBot> Xorpad was added by: UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome to Telegram @Xorpad !
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Thanks man
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It took me a few minutes to pick a phone to put it on
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I have a lot of phones.. It's an obsession
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, yes. the "Which SIM do I use for this one?" problem.
<tgBot> <urielc> @UniversalSuperBox, Welcome!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> No I don't have many SIM cards just 3..  I kinda collect Android devicez
<tgBot> <urielc> @Xorpad, You can install on PC too
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Which seemed like a good idea until recently
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yeah I saw the pc client link
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I prefer mobile apps because I don't constantly mess with and or switch is on this phone
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Os
<tgBot> <urielc> @Xorpad maybe you want be here too: … t.me/halium
<tgBot> <Xorpad> My pc I'm on Windows then I'm in gentoo then over to Ubuntu... Then my debian I'm install... Constantly switching my laptop is I have quad boot
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Does ubports use wayland?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope, still Mir.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I see
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Not familiar with it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Is it got any cool selling points?
<tgBot> <urielc> @UniversalSuperBox, Still? 🤔 are you going to switch?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @urielc, I've said it before. Unity 8 and Mir were written for each other.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not a matter of "Just" switching display servers.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I see... I heard From a random person Ubuntu was dropping unity as of 18.04.. Is that true or vs?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> *bs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> At the moment, Mir is still being maintained by Canonical and the Android driver support has been split off into a module. If things come together right, then we can switch to Wayland I suppose. Right now, though, it doesn't offer an immediate benefit other than stopping the wrath of Reddit
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Xorpad, It's true. Ubuntu 17.10 will ship with GNOME.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Interesting
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I haven't used gnome in years... I like my lxde
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I also think kde plasma is pretty but way too unstable to rely on
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @Xorpad, GNOME is way worse
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> KDE Plasma is actually super stable even from the tip of the Git tree in my experience
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> GNOME... isn't
<tgBot> <Schyken> Boi
<tgBot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, Straighten out that statement my dude
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Offtopic chat exists for a reason
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Nope m8, come at me :P
<tgBot> <Schyken> No, like legit, it's slanted xXD
<tgBot> <Schyken> :P
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #11: SUCCESS in 4.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/11/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #146: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/146/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1097: SUCCESS in 0.65 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1097/
<tgBot> <Flohack> Boah 300+ messages during night, and then suddenly all went asleep or what? 😆
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Hey guys what do you use for your build environment/setup for compiling for ubports targeting arm?
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> Still here.. What do you mean for OOmed?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Killed by the Out Of Memory killer
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> Ok thks
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Wait... Dan Chapman, of army cyber security?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://plus.google.com/103117938079967018309/posts/5EFXTDkEKSE
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> o_O this is the unity8 greeter, right?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> but looks a bit different?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #355: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/355/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1098: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1098/
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> It does look like a unity 8 greeter and indeed looks a bit different
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Why no indicators?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> don't know :/
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Hi UBports INstaller intsalling files to device Goolge nexus 5 pushing file 1 is it a long process?
<tgBot> <prpleXist> I have chosen wipe option
<tgBot> gouchi was added by: gouchi
<tgBot> <Walid> @Flohack got camero video record work 😱😱😱😱
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, kewl!
<tgBot> <Walid> its media_codec.xml cause the pb, now camera is more stable (sometime crash but its work)
<tgBot> <Walid> @Flohack the video format is mp4, system  media player can't open it
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, Yes we know we have some troubles with video playback on actually all devices
<tgBot> <Flohack> e.g. this one: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/7
<tgBot> <Flohack> this too: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/249
<tgBot> <Walid> UTmedia work perfect, so we can use it
<tgBot> <Flohack> oki
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Xorpad, What do you mean by this?
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Hi guys need help if posible got nexus 5 with android 4.4. tried to install ubport but device get stuck to ubport screen and nothing happens
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #130: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/130/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1099: SUCCESS in 0.52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1099/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @prpleXist, Sounds like incomplete download. What tool did you use?
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Hi am using sudo ./launcher.sh
<tgBot> <prpleXist> cd magic I mnaged to install enetually but hangs at start and after rc update is no longer booting
<tgBot> <Stereofont> UBports installer or MDT?
<tgBot> <prpleXist> cd magic-device-tool
<tgBot> <prpleXist> mdt
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Did you install Canonical UT first or try go straight to UBports UT?
<tgBot> <prpleXist> staright to ubport
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Try installing Canonical first
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Then skip to UBports
<tgBot> <prpleXist> thanks an update is still happening will look many thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Look at SPflashtool for the Canonical install but use carefully and read instructions!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Set to firmware update ONLY
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sorry. Forget that last. It is Nexus 5. Qualcomm…
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Others on here have done Nexus 5 so better able to comment
<tgBot> <prpleXist> thanks
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Seems like Ubports ota2 cannot sync contact favorites (marked by star) from gmail account.
<tgBot> <gouchi> will it be possible in the future  to use https://build.snapcraft.io to publish Open Store ?
<tgBot> <Vijay> https://www.google.com/amp/www.androidauthority.com/linux-kernel-lts-extended-6-years-project-treble-803479/amp/ I think it's good news for all Linux based devices!!
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> mostly for those running 4.4
<tgBot> <Vijay> @rogieroudshoorn, Yes. .. 4.4 and upper
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Flohack, Except the nexus 4 !
<tgBot> <samzn> @Vijay, silly google
<tgBot> <samzn> http://www.androidauthority.com/linux-kernel-lts-extended-6-years-project-treble-803479/ also this is a better link
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> (Photo, 640x480) https://irc.ubports.com/lLOPfWoj/file_941.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hawk_is_here, How is this related?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We have an offtopic group for this type of content now! :) … @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> @UniversalSuperBox, For some reasons I'm banned :/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, I'm sure you know why and I'm not going to argue with you about it.
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> lol
<tgBot> InformaPC was added by: InformaPC
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Ern_st, @Ern_st  are you using ubports on the Nexus 4? how well does it work?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> QuestIon: does anyone else have an issue with the fairphone dropping to zero while in standby? No use, no apps on background, nothing. The battery count drops like a stone during the night, phone is dead in the morning. Anyone?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @per_sonne, Last full charge 86 hours ago. Currently 12%. Has just been sat around
<tgBot> <jakko> @per_sonne, Same here with an one plus one, nothing on the background... There battery is draining.
<tgBot> <jakko> Question: Can i replace the Ubuntu webbrowser with Firefox or something like that?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @jakko, You can install Firefox yes
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> But doesn't work very well on touch hdpi devices...
<tgBot> <jakko> @TronFourtyTwo, Okay, but I understand i can only install .click file on the ubports device? Can I install.deb files ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @jakko, You can use libertine to install deb files. Take a look at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @SwizzlaKalongie, All the major bugs has been fixed, he went recently on Stable. Working better than the cannonical version
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Ern_st, sweet. thanks man. good news.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @MatthewM. Can you help me getting a right qtubuntu lib? I'm too stupid cherrypicking the revs. Can you upload a finished zip somewhere?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jakko, There is no reasonable build of Firefox for a mobile device, you probably cannot use the GUI elements at all
<tgBot> <jakko> @Flohack, i know it, i wasnt sure... thx for your answer. I'm a daily android user, and i love the chrome future, that i can add an website to my home screen....<--- but thats another thing.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jakko, We will have others browsers some day, but now our focus must be the core OS =)
<tgBot> <jakko> @Flohack, hahha. i know... dreaming, is not forbidden right? ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> right
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Firefox is missing a real embedding solution currently, so if you want to build a mobile firefox GUI, you currently can't because you can't really embed gecko into QML (SailfishOS does it but they use partitally outdated forks of some things)
<tgBot> <Flohack> exactly. We need a complete GUI
<tgBot> <Flohack> Probably we would be more lucky with pure Chromium
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Or go back to webkit
<tgBot> <DanChapman> me hides
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @DanChapman, Them's fightin' words
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😊 well it worked and didn't eat through ram like candy
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> btw will Plasma Mobile apps run on Ubuntu Touch 16.04? I know there aren't that many, but compatibility would be great. You'd only need to have plasma-framework and kirigami in your repos. If you really use Qt 5.9, everything else should run fine.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a solid
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> maybe
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or how about, it depends
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @JBBgameich, actually ubuntu touch currently uses qt 5.4, but the update to 5.9 is planned
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 390x512) https://irc.ubports.com/k9yoFuIE/file_942.webp
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @TronFourtyTwo, I'm speaking of the 16.04 release, which is not yet released or ready but I heard it should use Qt 5.9 anyway
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @JBBgameich, Ops you're right
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> I hadn't read that 😁 sorry
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @jakko, Something is off, then. Can we watch processes logs or something to watch what is eating up cycles in the background? Does anyone know how to do that? It doesn't happen on my bq e4.5, but it does on the fairphone. Seems built-specific.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Is the NSA running stuff on the android bit blobs layer?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Or is it the Russians?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Or an elf?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I need to know if leprechauns are eating up my battery.
<tgBot> <jakko> @per_sonne, I can check the log files. @Flohack does the battery use a log file of something..?
<tgBot> <jakko> Of  = or
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> @TronFourtyTwo, Did yall see this about QT 5.9 and UBports? It looked interesting to me. … https://matrix.org/blog/2017/09/28/experiments-with-matrix-on-the-purism-librem5-starring-ubports-and-nheko/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @blendergeek0, yep
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> The instructions may need a rework because some things keep unclarified yet.
<tgBot> <twinkybot> @blendergeek0, thanks.
<tgBot> Pavel was added by: Pavel
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @blendergeek0, I ordered a raspi2 will arrive mon-tues
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Gonna use that as a native arm buildbox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That may take a while
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Got v2 cause same arch as nexus 5 which is what I dev for/on usually
<tgBot> <Xorpad> V7a
<tgBot> <Xorpad> No neon extension though
<tgBot> <Field10pg> I have a bq.e 4.5. Is posible to change the channel the stable to release candidate?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, It's quite fast, I'm using one for that myself. Emulating armhf in qemu-user-static isn't much better anyway.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #287: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/287/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1100: SUCCESS in 55 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1100/
<tgBot> Meruso was added by: Meruso
<tgBot> <Jaume81> can't ubuntu's message app sent a MMS?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Field10pg, Yes. Go into system settings and change the channel there - provided you updated to OTA2 already
#ubports 2019-09-23
<hallyn> well i don't know why i feel more attached to it than mike and dustin do, but ... :)   i like to be able to sync various small directories encrypted to mostly-trusted other sites.  nothing else supports that.  yet.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @hallyn [gah, why is 'vi' so messed up in adb shell and the terminal?  :)  it works fine …], I use nano, so much easier for editing docs in terminal
<hallyn> well i guess i was wrong - in terminal works fine, just not in adb shell, which is too bad, but acceptable.  Anyway, i may need to order a new sim card.  might be sans ubuntu phone for a week or two :(
<hallyn> (same sim card working fine in another phone...)
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @dohbee [but what device node is created for it? does it not send things through normal k …], this is a dmesg of my latest build, I had to grep wacom cause theres a -LOT- of noise from the battery status in my dmesg … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MVVtCMDXXv/
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> i pulled the stylus out, tapped the screen a few times, then put the stylus back
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [well i guess i was wrong - in terminal works fine, just not in adb shell, which …], Use ssh instead
<hallyn> actually i've not yet gotten ssh to work.
<hallyn> (haven't seriously tried, just setup the server and noticed while connected over a wifi hotspot i couldn't ssh in;  didn't go past that)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [(haven't seriously tried, just setup the server and noticed while connected over …], set up the server?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as in something other than `android-gadget-service ssh enable` and copying your public key to `~/.ssh/authorized_keys` ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Shakendo [I use nano, so much easier for editing docs in terminal], I use vim much easier than nano especially if you map esc to tab :3
<hallyn> @dohbee - no, only exactly that :)
<ubptgbot> rameshwram was added by: rameshwram
<ubptgbot> <rameshwram> Does my Asus Zenfone Max pro M1 supports Ubuntu touch??
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @TotalSonic [All of a sudden my SIM card and Micro SD card are no longer being detected for m …], Try switching the channel to RC, it might help
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Stefano0101 [Try switching the channel to RC, it might help], I'm already on RC
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @TotalSonic [I'm already on RC], So maybe to Devel or Stable?
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> I always make an TWRP backup on mine Pro5, just in case...
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> yeah - I could go to stable and see what happens.  I'm not sure whether this failure is related to software though - I don't think there was an update that triggered it
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> Hardware do you think?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Stefano0101 [I always make an TWRP backup on mine Pro5, just in case...], I've got all files from it backed up already and I've gotten pretty quick at reinstalling all the software.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Stefano0101 [Hardware do you think?], not to sure
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Stefano0101 [Hardware do you think?], [Edit] I am not sure
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> I'd say some corrupted files, software for sure
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> Give it a try
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Stefano0101 [Give it a try], will do
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @rameshwram [Does my Asus Zenfone Max pro M1 supports Ubuntu touch??], List of supported devices is here. Follow the link at the end of the list if you want to port your own phone: … https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … Check here to see if your phone already has a port in progress: … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues … Vis
<ubptgbot> it this link for further resources: … https://ubports.com/meet-the-community
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @TotalSonic [All of a sudden my SIM card and Micro SD card are no longer being detected for m …], Steven, I noticed the same behaviour on my Pro5 but for my case it occurred only that sometimes the SIM card seat N.1 wasn't recognized but the N.2 was. Now the seat N.1 is working again.....I was thinking about a hardware loose connections
<ubptgbot>  but now I'm not sure anymore. I don't own an SD card by the way so I cannot tell about that.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @TotalSonic [All of a sudden my SIM card and Micro SD card are no longer being detected for m …], [Edit] Steven, I noticed the same behaviour on my Pro5 but for my case it occurred only that sometimes the SIM card seat N.1 wasn't recognized but the N.2 was. Now the seat N.1 is working again.....I was thinking about hardware loose connec
<ubptgbot> tions but now I'm not sure anymore. I don't own an SD card by the way so I cannot tell about that.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @TotalSonic [All of a sudden my SIM card and Micro SD card are no longer being detected for m …], [Edit] Steven, I noticed the same behaviour on my Pro5 but for my case it occurred only that sometimes the SIM card seat N.1 wasn't recognized but the N.2 was. Now the seat N.1 is working again.....I was thinking about hardware loose connec
<ubptgbot> tions but now I'm not sure anymore. I don't own a SD card by the way so I cannot tell about that.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mattbel10 [Steven, I noticed the same behaviour on my Pro5 but for my case it occurred only …], thanks - tried swapping slots but did not change anything.  Maybe something else will turn up
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> really weird..I'm on RC channel right now, BTW . When I tried yesterday the SIM card connection it worked as per previous post
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [thanks - tried swapping slots but did not change anything.  Maybe something else …], That sucks. Is this happening with your new pro5?
<ubptgbot> Hans was added by: Hans
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan [Taking proactive defence against the prospect of a Libertine container crashing …], I will add my advice to the Libertine wiki guide, then post it here and to the forum.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Thank you in advance :-)
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Why do I need to sign in to get notifications ?
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> I don't want that
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Can anyone upload demo of Meizu Pro 5 ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @MrFlyback [Why do I need to sign in to get notifications ?], Sign in to what? Do you mean Ubuntu One ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> In which case, that is being fased out is my understanding
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @mark alexa [Can anyone upload demo of Meizu Pro 5 ?], Do you mena a video demo ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> *mean
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @MrFlyback [Why do I need to sign in to get notifications ?], yup, it's something that Canonical implemented but that is being worked on now which is targeted for OTA-11 😉
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @matv1 [Do you mena a video demo ?], Yes. I know the phone isn't officially supported I'm just curious what works and what doesn't as of now.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> The Meizu Pro 5 is most certainly officially supported !
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Are you sure you have the correct device?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> The only thing that isnt officially supported is getting an initial image on it, if it is a Pro 5 with Meizu Flyme
<ubptgbot> <matv1> but it can be done
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> So weird that they implemented that
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Strange
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Ubuntu was trying to compete in the personal cloud market, which was also meant to have been part of Ubuntu One
<ubptgbot> <matv1> that's part of the explaination
<ubptgbot> <matv1> or rather, Canonical was.
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> But to get a simple notification ? Weird.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> all part of a unified cloud account, yeah.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> and yes it failed for a reason
<ubptgbot> <matv1> someone like @dohbee will be able to fill in the details if you have an interest in that kind of history :)
<ubptgbot> <Pling> @TotalSonic [All of a sudden my SIM card and Micro SD card are no longer being detected for m …], I have no SIM and SD card at my MP5
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Pling [I have no SIM and SD card at my MP5], I use my UT device as a daily driver so I need cell service with it.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mark alexa [Can anyone upload demo of Meizu Pro 5 ?], I plan to once I am not so busy with work
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @TotalSonic [I plan to once I am not so busy with work], No stress. Upload it once you have 5 mins to spare.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MrFlyback [But to get a simple notification ? Weird.], not weird at all, when considering the attempt to build a unified platform like google/apple/etc… have
<ubptgbot> HydraAppaji was added by: HydraAppaji
<ubptgbot> <HydraAppaji> Redmi 4a
<ubptgbot> <HydraAppaji> Xiaomi 4A
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> joining and stating a device name twice is a bit rude. do you have a question? the list of supported devices is at https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <HydraAppaji> Okk..
<ubptgbot> cabelo_jedi was added by: cabelo_jedi
<ubptgbot> <cabelo_jedi> Hi
<ubptgbot> <cabelo_jedi> here is a manual installation video of ubuntu touch in linux
<ubptgbot> <cabelo_jedi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THwCghMYd8A
<ubptgbot> <cabelo_jedi> aqui um vídeo de instalacao manual  do ubuntu touch in linux
<ubptgbot> <cabelo_jedi> small and humble contribution
<ubptgbot> <Fuozia> Fwd from 📢 IoP official announcements: Hey Fam,  … Ivan On Tech took a look at #IOP and made an amazing video 👏  … Thanks a lot for your support Ivan🤝  … Great work💪 … Enjoy the video: https://youtu.be/UCOLysab9rs … Dont forget to give it a 👍 and push the subscribe button! … #InternetOfPeople #Hydra #DID #Blockchain #IEO #LAToken
<ubptgbot> Renio90 was added by: Renio90
<ubptgbot> nekojet1 was added by: nekojet1
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Do we have a blue light filter coming for UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MrFlyback [Do we have a blue light filter coming for UT?], in short, not really, because it's really hard to do right
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Hmm, that's unfortunate
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @MrFlyback [Hmm, that's unfortunate], We need developers to jump in to work on it - perhaps the code done for the Gnome desktop could be translated for it - but again that task would probably take a good bit of hours to get going and could need tweaking per each device.
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> There's a lot behind such a simple thing i've figured
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> Here's the forum discussion about (the difficulties of) adding a blue light filter to UT: … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2848/what-s-the-situation-with-blue-light-filtering-on-ubuntu-touch/27
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Interactions with graphics, and location, and lots of thingies
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Maybe a manual option is a start?
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> This is when i wish i had proficiency in computer language
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> There's a suggestion to wear blue light filter glasses at night. 🤓
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Ha-ha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> manual mode would certainly be the way to start, but that doesn't make it necessarily less difficult
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> @dohbee BTW, thanks for your help/responses to my ALAC questions in the forum.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> I have another question (completely unrelated to ALAC). Does UT support fingerprint authentication on devices that have it?  I installed UT on a OnePlus One, which doesn't do fingerprint authentication, but I was curious in case I decide to get a UT-capable device in the future.  Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unfortunately, not really at the moment. fingerprint hasn't been well fleshed out in a generic way for hybris before, and the method used on the meizu pro 5 requires a proprietary binary that was only built for ubuntu 15.04
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Have to say once more that I LOVE the advanced text features in the OSK that hit the RC channel - all praises go to @Javacookies !!!😎
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> Thanks, that's good to know.  Well, at least I'm not missing out on a feature based on the phone I bought. 😎
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @nekojet1 [I have another question (completely unrelated to ALAC). Does UT support fingerpr …], you can get Fingerprint unlocking to work well on the Meizu Pro 5 via a few terminal commands - there is a post on the forum how to do this.  Otherwise no other UT devices currently support it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nekojet1 [Thanks, that's good to know.  Well, at least I'm not missing out on a feature ba …], well there are other hardware features in phones we don't/can't support yet, too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like NFC
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> @TotalSonic [you can get Fingerprint unlocking to work well on the Meizu Pro 5 via a few term …], Thanks, I'll keep that in mind if/when I look for a new(er) phone for UT.  I just bought a used OnePlus One and put UT on about a week ago.  I'm a noob. 🙃
<ubptgbot> Sergio was added by: Sergio
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> Good night, someone can help me for a good time with flashing recovery
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> (Video, 21s) https://irc.ubports.com/ruyTAbQQ.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> It waiting for recovery, not fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> how long does it take to finish the process
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> more than an hour has passed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hold power and volume down until it reboots if it says "Waiting for recovery" on the screen
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> (Video, 26s) https://irc.ubports.com/CZtz0NX9.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If the progress bar isn't moving, restart the installer. It may have timed out. Just leave the phone in that state, it'll pick it up
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> (Video, 24s) https://irc.ubports.com/0IG5m3OJ.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> usb can be disconnected?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Sergio [usb can be disconnected?], Yes :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> as long as it got power :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Battery power, that is
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jJhnu5sc.png
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> thank you all guys, very happy for such quick help!!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yay
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hooray! Enjoy!
<ubptgbot> <Sergio> 👍
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @nekojet1 [I have another question (completely unrelated to ALAC). Does UT support fingerpr …], it can be installed on the pro , not ideal, but it works
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @nekojet1 [I have another question (completely unrelated to ALAC). Does UT support fingerpr …], [Edit] it can be installed on the pro5, not ideal, but it works
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mattbel10 [Steven, I noticed the same behaviour on my Pro5 but for my case it occurred only …], the sim is sideways, and it has a metal slot, if the sim is off a bit it won't work - or if some of the metal hits the slot
#ubports 2019-09-24
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TotalSonic [Have to say once more that I LOVE the advanced text features in the OSK that hit …], next I'll be integrating keepass on it and I'll be sending your passwords to my server 😜
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> A clipboard is a good start :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [next I'll be integrating keepass on it and I'll be sending your passwords to my …], Google. Amazon and Facebook would all like to hire you then!!!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] A clipboard manager is a good start :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Integrating A clipboard manager is a good start :p
<ubptgbot> <tornadotom> Hello!
<ubptgbot> <tornadotom> Anybody around?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what up
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] what up?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 1:30 over here
<ubptgbot> <tornadotom> Ah, that's really late. Just wondering how the Ubuntu projects are going. Haven't been here in ages.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> You mean desktop ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Or ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Could you define 'ages'?
<ubptgbot> ムスリムの測定 الموحد was added by: ムスリムの測定 الموحد
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> بوت ترجمة 14 لغة 🔀: … Peace be with you … You making me feel welcome. … Why is no one talking
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> [Edit] Peace be with you … You making me feel welcome. … Why is no one talking
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Because its 2am :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> We're not spread out as we could be
<ubptgbot> <tornadotom> Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> @Fuseteam [We're not spread out as we could be], Why
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> Guys Where Are you
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mateosalta [the sim is sideways, and it has a metal slot, if the sim is off a bit it won't w …], So I guess you are not experiencing such an issue right? Thank you for the hint BTW
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ムスリムの測定 الموحد [Why], I'm in suriname most are in europe or america
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @tornadotom [Ubuntu touch], There many developments depending on when you last checked in
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [Because its 2am :p], Are you sleeping at all? 😁
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I'm in Australia, but I don't post often. Cheers mate
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @deedend [I'm in Australia, but I don't post often. Cheers mate], Howdy. nice picture but arent you afraid that he will sue you ^^
<ubptgbot> <deedend> He is a victim of a plot. He's an hero
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> I heard it's beautiful
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> @Fuseteam [I'm in suriname most are in europe or america], I heard it's beautiful
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> Fwd from Translation7bot: I'm from Iraq
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> Have you heard and
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> @Fuseteam [I'm in suriname most are in europe or america], If your home sophisticated
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> please take causal chat to our off-topic group: https://t.me/UBportsOF … thank you :-)
<ubptgbot> <y_so_seriouss> Hi all
<ubptgbot> <y_so_seriouss> Which is best device for Ubuntu Touch, have OnePlus 5T which is not supported. Planning to buy second hand/refurbished device to test
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Nexus 5/OnePlus One so far
<ubptgbot> <y_so_seriouss> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [Are you sleeping at all? 😁], Couldn't sleep yesterday rip
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ムスリムの測定 الموحد [I heard it's beautiful], That it is, specially the spots where nature remains untouched
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] please take casual chat to our off-topic group: https://t.me/UBportsOF … thank you :-)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Is there some bot action going on here? Do we have a tool to quickly reveal a bot? Ha.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Botaction huhah
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Good idea: Invent a new vocabulary word on the fly that can only be understood in context and cannot exist in a bots dictionary with a useful definition. I like it. Hey, bot. Are you part of botaggedon?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Renio90> Fwd from 📢 IoP official announcements: What is IOP & the Hydra Token?  … https://youtu.be/kx_c5wWl1b4
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/oxVy5tn0.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> can a human confirm if the post 2 above is spam? :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it seems 'somewhat random' to me and i don't feel motivated to click it..  which usually means spam
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It is spam
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Can you moderate it, I am on teleports ^^
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> Gif I'm not sure about....
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> Moderated teh link anyway
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mattbel10 [So I guess you are not experiencing such an issue right? Thank you for the hint …], no, but i can only use my sim on one of the slots, it it wont work in phones where the slot is turned the other way :/
<ubptgbot> <matty matty> How do i increase font size system wide
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @matty matty [How do i increase font size system wide], Get Ubuntu Touch Tweak Tool in the Open Store to set scaling. If you go more than 28 though, you will start losing screen elements off the left side of the screen.
<ubptgbot> <sativista> @y_so_seriouss [Which is best device for Ubuntu Touch, have OnePlus 5T which is not supported. P …], There will be the PinePhone, a real developer's phone!
<ubptgbot> <y_so_seriouss> @sativista [There will be the PinePhone, a real developer's phone!], Bought Nexus 5 16GB :)
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> Of you Muslim
<ubptgbot> <sativista> @y_so_seriouss [Bought Nexus 5 16GB :)], 👍😁....very good, also!
<ubptgbot> <ムスリムの測定 الموحد> The all of you infidels
<ubptgbot> coire was added by: coire
<ubptgbot> <coire> hi guys, just a quick question. I'm trying to install Ubuntu touch on One plus one using UBports installer on debian stable. The first time it stucked to "Waiting for device to enter recovery mode". I waited and then restarted the process. Now i have to start the installation through UBports manually (the first time the device was automatic
<ubptgbot> ally recognized) and I am stuck at the same point, but on the phone I can see the UBports recovery. What I have to do?
<ubptgbot> <DCR> Hold the volume down button and power button, when you see the logo let go of the power button and just keep holding the volume button.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Here is the solution that worked for me. Others report success with trying SEVERAL different USB cables, unplugging and replugging the USB cable when the installation is stalled, rebooting the phone while the installer is stalled, and rebooting the computer to acquire a good adb connection. Note that the phone will not show up in adb devi
<ubptgbot> ces while in installation mode. … UBports installation failure - help wanted #593 … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/593
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> [Edit] Here is the solution that worked for me. Others report success with trying SEVERAL different USB cables, unplugging and replugging the USB cable when the installation is stalled, rebooting the phone while the installer is stalled, and rebooting the computer to acquire a good adb connection. … UBports installation failure - help wan
<ubptgbot> ted #593 … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/593
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> [Edit] Here is the solution that worked for me. Others report success with trying SEVERAL different USB cables, unplugging and replugging the USB cable when the installation is stalled, rebooting the phone while the installer is stalled, and rebooting the computer to acquire a good adb connection. … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-inst
<ubptgbot> aller/issues/593
<ubptgbot> <DCR> [Edit] Hold the volume down button and power button, when you see the logo let go of the power button and just keep holding the volume button. (well I read the question wrong)
<ubptgbot> <coire> thank you guys I will try your solutions
<nerdcore> any suggestions on a QR Code scanner?
<ubptgbot> <coire> Can I assume that the usb cable is working if it detects the change from fastboot to recovery mode?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> nerdcore: tagger i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @coire [Can I assume that the usb cable is working if it detects the change from fastboo …], Probably why?
<ubptgbot> <coire> it remains stucked to "Waiting for device to enter recovery mode" after it correctly gets the change form fastboot to recovery mode
<nerdcore> great ty Fuseteam
<nerdcore> coire: I had a similar issue and really unsure how I resolved it; after some connecting and disconnecting, and flashing another recovery (TWRP), and then following the manual instructions eventually it worked (??)
<nerdcore> now I have ubtouch but not sure how I got here :P
<ubptgbot> <coire> ok thank you. i will try harder 😂😂
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @coire [Can I assume that the usb cable is working if it detects the change from fastboo …], No. A cable that gives an unstable data connection will break the installation. Some have success by not touching the cable or taping it in position.
<ubptgbot> Sergio Kosty was added by: Sergio Kosty
<ubptgbot> <Sergio Kosty> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Jacob> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yo
<ubptgbot> <sativista> Opa!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Grandfather?
<ubptgbot> I was added by: I
<ubptgbot> <I> is this system suitable for Sony XZ Premium?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> This system will need to be ported by someone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> That someone can be you :3
<ubptgbot> <coire> Thank you all guy, I finally got it. I installed TWRP, wiped the phone (including media) and then I followed the manual installation successfully
<ubptgbot> <coire> [Edit] Thank you all guys, I finally got it. I installed TWRP, wiped the phone (including media) and then I followed the manual installation successfully
<ubptgbot> Newsread3r was added by: Newsread3r
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Fuseteam [Grandfather?], no! older brother (in Korean)
<ubptgbot> KrasiCherganov was added by: KrasiCherganov
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @nerdcore [any suggestions on a QR Code scanner?], Tagger in the Open Store works great
<ubptgbot> qwert25681mf was added by: qwert25681mf
<ubptgbot> <SaltyCybernaut> @KrisJacewicz [in case someone is using apt-get directly on UT, perhaps you will want to use a …], Thank you for this, I found it to be extremely useful!
<ubptgbot> <dln949> Looking for some help here....  Why is it so difficult on the ubports web site https://ubports.com to find which version is the current, stable version?  Am I just missing where that is located?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dln949 [Looking for some help here....  Why is it so difficult on the ubports web site h …], https://ubuntu-touch.io is the site for the OS. UBports is the foundation.
<ubptgbot> <matty matty> @John(marlin) thanks worked a treat
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @matty matty [How do i increase font size system wide], [Edit] Get Ubuntu Touch Tweak Tool in the Open Store to set scaling. If you go more than 28 though, you will start losing screen elements off the right side of the screen.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @matty matty [@John(marlin) thanks worked a treat], Glad you got it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @wayneoutthere [no! older brother (in Korean)], Heh
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> Guys
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> After a bit research, i think i'm close to install the UT at Titan
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> But at walid's AFH, I dont get any mirror link to boot.img at "ubport-10-07-2017"
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> I need to do all the first steps to finally update to xenial?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, just run the installer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> But mine is Moto G 2014 (titan)
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> Or xt1069
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I see the titan listed
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> Did you try to click on titan?
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> https://github.com/ubports/devices.ubuntu-touch.io/issues/6
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> In walid's AFH profile, there's another boot.img from may, with mirror link
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> The steps listed in xda post, asks for July link
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> Does have any problem to install with the "old" boot.img and then update to xenial with terminal and ubuntu-device-flash?
#ubports 2019-09-25
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> Nobody knows?
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> No one knows, like queen of stone age song
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmmm
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Gabriel Horevicht [Nobody knows?], sounds like a good plan maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [No, just run the installer], not with the "community" ports, no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gabriel Horevicht [Does have any problem to install with the "old" boot.img and then update to xeni …], you should theoretically be able to do the "manual" install and use the 16.04 rootfs tarball instead of the old 15.04 one, i guess
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> Would you guys ever think of doing like and Android TV genre or is and call it like "UbunTVu" and something that puts your back in control of your TV experience something that has the words "Ubuntu + TV + You" in some cool form?
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> [Edit] Would you guys ever think of doing like and Android TV genre of OS and call it like "UbunTVu" and something that puts your back in control of your TV experience something that has the words "Ubuntu + TV + You" in some cool form?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> UbuntuTV was a thin but it was based in Unity 7 so I don't think it'll be easy to ttansition to Unity 8 and I don't it's a goof investment if time and effort 😄
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> In theory one could build a ubuntu tv device using a raspberrypi, raspbian, and unity, but I think the big hurdle atm is unity
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> @Javacookies [UbuntuTV was a thin but it was based in Unity 7 so I don't think it'll be easy t …], What if you guys got "AnBox" fully working or do what Chromebooks/ChromeBoxes and Chromium based Distros like FydeOS does with running Linux apps in a container and run Android apps on Ubuntu touch can't you guys study what Chromi
<ubptgbot> um projects have done and reverse engineer it?
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> @Javacookies [UbuntuTV was a thin but it was based in Unity 7 so I don't think it'll be easy t …], [Edit] @Shakendo  … What if you guys got "AnBox" fully working or do what Chromebooks/ChromeBoxes and Chromium based Distros like FydeOS does with running Linux apps in a container and run Android apps on Ubuntu touch can't you gu
<ubptgbot> ys study what Chromium projects have done and reverse engineer it?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Anbox is basically android in a container
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> @Shakendo [Anbox is basically android in a container], Then why is it so complicated and not simple like what Chromium has done?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Cause its more complicated than how I put it, I dumbed it down a bit
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> @Shakendo [Cause its more complicated than how I put it, I dumbed it down a bit], Then reverse engineer what Chromium has done to get Linux apps on itself...
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Well we are all volunteers here, so feel free to do that
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> @Sebastien Vienneau [Then reverse engineer what Chromium has done to get Linux apps on itself...], Um, set up a whole significant infrastructure for running containers, one that is still not feature-complete? What Chromium has done isn't simple!
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> It is if your just a end user, but the developers prob went through programming hell to make it all work
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> Hi there, I have a question about the Anbox installation process
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> When doing the following... … adb shell … sudo mount -o rw,remount / … sudo apt update … ...apt tells me there are updates available for some of the installed packages.  I was tempted do the upgrades like on my other linux systems: … sudo apt upgrage … but then I thought I should be cautious and not upgrade the packages.  Could I possibl
<ubptgbot> e do damage to my existing, working system if I were to do the upgrade?  I'm on OTA-10 RC, btw. … Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> (oops, typo:  "sudo apt upgrade")
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Yes, you will break UT and have to do a full reinstall if you do apt upgrade
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> UT doesnt do updates with apt, it does updates through the openstore
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> My spidy-sense started tingling when I was considering doing the apt upgrade. 🙈
<ubptgbot> <nekojet1> I had a feeling it would be a bad idea, but I was wondering what the official recommendation was.  Thanks, again.
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> @Shakendo [Yes, you will break UT and have to do a full reinstall if you do apt upgrade], Yay .... I broke my fist time my UT ... X)
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> oh well
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> I'm at bluestacks at PC
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> Managed to install UT xenial just by terminal and ubuntu-device-flash install
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> But, lots of bugs, and can't find whatsapp kkkk any help with openstore?
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> Besides all of that, can feel the UT freedom, just great, love the animations and sliding <3 tnx developers
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Gabriel Horevicht [But, lots of bugs, and can't find whatsapp kkkk any help with openstore?], What do you need?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Gabriel Horevicht [But, lots of bugs, and can't find whatsapp kkkk any help with openstore?], There is no whatsapp man
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/lvjjvllw.webp
<ubptgbot> EmilSMN was added by: EmilSMN
<ubptgbot> <EmilSMN> Good day! Please tell me how to install Ubuntu Touch on the smartphone LG Magna h502f (my90ds), and I looked, but the normal user is not present.
<ubptgbot> <EmilSMN> [Edit] Good day! Please tell me how to install Ubuntu Touch on the smartphone LG Magna h502f (my90ds) Not found as establish.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @EmilSMN [Good day! Please tell me how to install Ubuntu Touch on the smartphone LG Magna …], You cannot currently, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Guys, sometimes Nexus 5 reboots itself after finishing a phone call. Anyone have experienced the same ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you get the black splash screen, or just the "ubuntu..." animation?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh cool, search in the app drawer is now as functional as the app scope … you can now search with wildcards and tags/search words
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> typing is still stuttering though … app drawer = faster search results, slower typing … app scope = slower search results, faster typing 😅
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> anbox works on titan?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Probably not
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Probably not currently
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> when i get to install UT on titan... oh well, i`ll be damned
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> a dream had come true for like, 30 minutes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Anbox is very experimental atm eitherway
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [typing is still stuttering though … app drawer = faster search results, slower typ …], I noticed the same trying
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [typing is still stuttering though … app drawer = faster search results, slower typ …], [Edit] I noticed the same thing
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [Guys, sometimes Nexus 5 reboots itself after finishing a phone call. Anyone have …], It's not normal. I have it before but only like 1-2 times
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Maybe a ram issue?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [you get the black splash screen, or just the "ubuntu..." animation?], Both. But before that it freezes for about 30s.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Freezes turns black and shows the ubuntu animation?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Or freezes turns black, shows the nexus logo before showing the ubuntu animation
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> so, in other words, i`m not able to use whatsapp on UT? neither anbox? how to daily use, then?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Gabriel Horevicht [so, in other words, i`m not able to use whatsapp on UT? neither anbox? how to da …], If you depend on using Whatsapp then UT is not for you.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You will need to adapt yourself
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> not my fault, the people on brazil only use that fckin app in university
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> oh well, thanks guys for all help … going back to lineage, unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> keep going that awesome work
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Boa sorte
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel Horevicht> é nóis bro hehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> You could do it with whatsapp web
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Or well you could ask whatsapp about UT support
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> in theory it could be possible to write UBPorts UI for yowsup Python library
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but it is never-ending battle of WhatsApp trying to ban alternative clients and them to evade
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yeah unless we somehow get in contact with them somehow
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> probably too small for them to even care
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [You could do it with whatsapp web], well, no, you still need a device with proper whatsapp running to use the web site
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I suppose
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it can be Android VM on desktop for example
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> theoretically yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @NotKit [probably too small for them to even care], They supported the old nokia's? And windows phone even untill it went down
<ubptgbot> <dln949> @dohbee [https://ubuntu-touch.io is the site for the OS. UBports is the foundation.], Rodney, thanks, but....  That simply changes the question.  Where on the site https://ubuntu-touch.io , does a person learn what is the current stable version?  I can't find it shown anywhere on that site, either.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dln949 [Rodney, thanks, but....  That simply changes the question.  Where on the site ht …], I guess I don't know what you're asking to find then. The current stable version is what you get when you install to a device from the "stable" channel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is currently based on ubuntu 16.04
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, there is no place where that's announced... I guess it's never seemed necessary
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since the install procedure doesn't require you to care
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unlike most distros where you emblazon it on your "Download" page
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Stupid question (or not so stupid): Does the Nexus 5 have a compass? If so, it doesn't seem to work. (I noticed using the brilliant Stellarium port.)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it does have one
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> So: It appears it does not work with UT.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or you have one with defective hardware: https://www.reddit.com/r/Nexus5/comments/2xsad2/how_can_i_reset_compass_data_on_the_nexus_5/cpbfx74/
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Possibly. Could someone with a Nexus 5   check with the "SensorStatus" app?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/ULzKH4Jn.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> It may be related to the gps?
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Yep. Looks the same for my N5. Does anyone have it working?
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> I don't think it is related to FPS, they are different sensors. Magnetic sensors usually exploit the Hall effect, which is actually much simpler than measuring GPS.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> [Edit] I don't think it is related to GPS, they are different sensors. Magnetic sensors usually exploit the Hall effect, which is actually much simpler than measuring GPS.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Should I file an issue? With which component?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> If you think it worth doing it, I think the safe bet is to do it here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @dohbee [or you have one with defective hardware: https://www.reddit.com/r/Nexus5/comment …], The link deals with compass readings that are off. But it appears UT does not report compass readings at all.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [The link deals with compass readings that are off. But it appears UT does not re …], well the link doesn't know about UT at all. i don't know if compass works on any devices currently. if not perhaps it's an issue for libhybris. does compass work in sailfish for example?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> otherwise if it's only on nexus 5, it's harder to say. and if for some people it does work, then perhaps it is a hardware issue.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but a sample size of 2 i think is not enough to say that it's not a hardware issue
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Agreed. Anyone listening: would you mind testing your compass redings with "SensorStatus" on UT or on other OS?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Iirc compass doesn't work in stellarium
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Hi! Sorry, what is lirc compass?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Haha ignore the iirc
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It stands for 'if i recall correctly'
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> All right! Thanks :-). What device are you running? Does it report in SensorStatus?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I'm running on a E5 and uh it was mentioned once
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I did not run sensor status at the time i wrote that :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> there is a compass app `Xompass` in the Open Store but it only works with a few devices.  It might work on Nexus 5 - worth a test.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Can you check if it works in xompass?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ...... Dang steve'd :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [...... Dang steve'd :p], brilliant minds think alike 😉
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Maybe :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [Maybe :p], I will admit that you are smarter than me though ☺
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> In my case xompass kinda works even tho sensorstatus does not report it
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Checked: Not working for me. Hitting the Calibrate button does nothing at all.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [I will admit that you are smarter than me though ☺], I wouldn't say that
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Guys, you're so charming...
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [I wouldn't say that], well, I have zero clue how to code a flik keyboard, that's for sure
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think stellarium doesn't use Qt, so it can't use compass via QtSensors, indeed
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [well, I have zero clue how to code a flik keyboard, that's for sure], Copy paste and modify
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Stole it from the japanese layout and adapted it :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [Stole it from the japanese layout and adapted it :p], "mediocre composers borrow, genius ones steal" - Igor Stravinsky
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ehhh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> But yeah neither sensorstatus nor stellarium appear to be good benchmark for compass readings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sensorstatus should work at least for all the sensors that work
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Xompass works for me yet sensorstatus doesn't report it
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @Fuseteam [It stands for 'if i recall correctly'], Fun part: I misread it for LIRC and googled LIRC=Linux Remote Control. It instantly set me off wondering how an infra red compass could work 😝.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Unless xompass is doing some magic
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ruedigerkupper [Fun part: I misread it for LIRC and googled LIRC=Linux Remote Control. It instan …], Ha! Should have known that you read I as l
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ruedigerkupper [Fun part: I misread it for LIRC and googled LIRC=Linux Remote Control. It instan …], [Edit] Ha! Should have known that you read I as l 🙈
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> It's actually conceivable: Measure direction of strongest IR activity (sun), calculate against clock time and get orientation. It only works in daytime, though.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> That's how you get your orientation using an (analog) wrist watch...
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It is?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i usually look around when trying to orient myself, rather than at my wrist :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, getting off topic :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I look for the sun too but yeah we are :P
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Right. So what is the best way checking if the compass works? I thought SensorStatus was, but it seems Xompass can work while Sensorstatus doesn't. Getting confused.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I'd say xompass atm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ruedigerkupper [Right. So what is the best way checking if the compass works? I thought SensorSt …], execut test_compass if there is any
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> But i digress i have no idea how xompass works
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Or is it in cluded in test_sensors?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> At least it should be listed there
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I get 9 sensors
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> But only 1 listed
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bKEjRNc1.png
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/sDdZq0RH.null
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> looks quite different for me:
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [<reply to media>], Thats a known problem with libhybris, as soon as it should print float values it segfaults lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ah lol
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> No compass reading in test_sensors.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> (for me)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> It aborts for me, too. No reason reported.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Thats a known problem with libhybris, as soon as it should print float values it …], Appearently a known bug
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Observe the message "library sensors.oem.so not found". Could it be related?
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @ruedigerkupper [Agreed. Anyone listening: would you mind testing your compass redings with "Sens …], Sensor status in UT on my Nexus 5 shows no reading from my compass.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Xompass is stuck at azimuth -1 no matter which way I turn it. Calibrate button does nothing on mine either.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> test_sensors says I have 7 but aborts testing after showing 6 because of invalid pointer error.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I am not sure if compass ever worked on any device ^^
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Flohack [I am not sure if compass ever worked on any device ^^], according to the Xompass Open Store info it says it should work on BQ E4.5, and might work on BQ E5
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Makes me wonder too
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Works on E5
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> not always the most accurate
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Okay. That seems compass is work in progress in UT. Since we have such beautiful apps like Stellarium (or geocaching apps) which use the campass, I suggest filing it as a feature request.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Feel free if it isn't already
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> (Voice, 0s) https://irc.ubports.com/D2kMFmWz.oga
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [Okay. That seems compass is work in progress in UT. Since we have such beautiful …], even if compass sensor works on devices, i'm not sure stellarium can use it, if it's not using Qt
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Right, but that is a secondary problem. I feel prioroties are: … 1. Make compass readings available on UT for all devices. (This affects UBPorts in general.) … 2. Implement its usage in apps (this affects individual apps like Stellarium or Geocaching).
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Right now, we should go for 1.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well feel free to debug libhybris then ^^
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> [Edit] Right, but that is a secondary problem. I feel priorities are: … 1. Make compass readings available on UT for all devices. (This affects UBPorts in general.) … 2. Implement its usage in apps (this affects individual apps like Stellarium or Geocaching).
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And see here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/38
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> So there is a bug report
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Now what socery is xompass doing
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Hi Florian, I can't, I'm lacking the skills for doing so. Sorry, but that's how it is. Meanwhile (I try improving) I hope I can help reporting bugs as secifically as possible.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Now what socery is xompass doing], not working
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Works on the E5.........
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so you think it does
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @Flohack [And see here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/38], Okay, so #38 is the place, thank you.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think magnetic field sensor is just not handled
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [i think magnetic field sensor is just not handled], Not handled where?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Not handled where?], i'm not sure if hybris does enough, but in qtubuntu-sensors we only have accelerometer and orientation supported
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> But then it shouldn't work on any device. But apparently it is on BQ E5.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> [Edit] But then it shouldn't work on any device. But apparently it does on BQ E5.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [But then it shouldn't work on any device. But apparently it does on BQ E5.], no, it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @Fuseteam [Works on the E5.........], See above.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [See above.], This is not using QtSensors
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looks like it's a hacky thing that's hard-coded to poke at `/sys/devices/` files, and probably only "works" on MTK devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `        ifstream myfile ("/sys/devices/platform/msensor/driver/sensordata", ios::in );`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in fact, it says it only works on e4.5, and might work on e5, and doesn't work on pretty much every other device
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> That seems to correspond to the above reports.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> omg direct sensor access how nice
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not nice
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> it was sarcastic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but anyway, sensors seems to be another thing where we need a lot of work. also looks like orientation "sensor" is not actually using orientation sensor from hybris, but is just wrapping accelerometer
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [looks like it's a hacky thing that's hard-coded to poke at /sys/devices/ files, …], There we go the magic unveiled
#ubports 2019-09-26
<ubptgbot> bazrov was added by: bazrov
<ubptgbot> <bazrov> Hi✋ … Where can I offer a neat Russian translation at leat for main page of ubports?
<ubptgbot> <bazrov> [Edit] Hi✋ … Where can I offer a neat Russian translation at least for main page of ubports?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @bazrov [Hi✋ … Where can I offer a neat Russian translation at least for main page of ubpor …], Please go here: And in every component, you can select Russian or add it if its missing https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports-docs/
<ubptgbot> <bazrov> @Flohack [Please go here: And in every component, you can select Russian or add it if its …], thank you)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @bazrov [thank you)], De Nada ^^
<ubptgbot> n00b2h4ck3r was added by: n00b2h4ck3r
<ubptgbot> NIMD4 was added by: NIMD4
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> But is the ubports website translatable?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should be
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but maybe it's not yet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, it is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://ubports.com/ru_RU/features for example
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Aury88 [But is the ubports website translatable?], https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports-website/
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Russian still needs tpo be created. I say Go for it :)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Or whatever language you need
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @matv1 [Russian still needs tpo be created. I say Go for it :)], that's odd since it's clearly selectable on the web site :P
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ah sorry. missed it. It is
<ubptgbot> <matv1> it is actually at 100%
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is odd, sinc the web site isn't. maybe something needs to be re-deployed?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> seems so
<ubptgbot> <matv1> this is the point where I turn from hore to cart
<ubptgbot> <matv1> i.e. I dont know why
<ubptgbot> <matv1> oh hang on I do know why: the person that did the russian translation just copy-pasted the original text to the translation field, so it looks to weblate like all strings have transaltions
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but they're still english?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> barring a few strings that did get proper translations
<ubptgbot> <matv1> yes still english
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ick
<ubptgbot> <matv1> well that means its good news in the sense that probably updating the russian transaltion to actual russian strings will 'just work'
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @bazrov [Hi✋ … Where can I offer a neat Russian translation at least for main page of ubpor …], Hi Stepan, please note conversation above ^^
<ubptgbot> <bazrov> @matv1 [Hi Stepan, please note conversation above ^^], 👌
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I can also force-reset RUssian if you like
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thata a big deal, we are struggling reviewing translation changes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We do not have trusted native speakers for all of them
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I doesnt look like you will loose much, but I didnt look at each and every string to check.
<ubptgbot> <bazrov> In general russian trranslation on site looks natural, but there are a lot of typos. Do not think, that person just put strings into translator.
<ubptgbot> <bazrov> [Edit] In general russian translation on site looks natural, but there are a lot of typos. Do not think, that person just put strings into translator.
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> @mariogrip did you do a norwegian translation?
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> Hi everybody! Something strange happened on my Aquaris M10 FHD. Since I got a Camera update (that is no longer listed in the phone's updates list), my camera no longer works. 😕
<ubptgbot> Joseph was added by: Joseph
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Qg3qDBH1.png
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/HY0Evm2c.png There are any problems with openstore?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Volfoni [Hi everybody! Something strange happened on my Aquaris M10 FHD. Since I got a Ca …], You should be able to install the latest stable version of camera app from OpenStore. Unless there is a temporary problem ^^. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/QebCgKcX.png There are any problems with openstore? … Edit: It's only on my N5 with edge. My other devices are okay with updates.
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> OK! Thanks a lot!
#ubports 2019-09-27
<ubptgbot> javad was added by: javad
<ubptgbot> <javad> hi
<ubptgbot> <javad> i have xiaomi mi9 can i install ubuntu touch on my phone?
<ubptgbot> <tai> @javad [i have xiaomi mi9 can i install ubuntu touch on my phone?], Supported Devices: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> Toxblh was added by: Toxblh
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> @Danfro [You should be able to install the latest stable version of camera app from OpenS …], I checked it and I already got the latest stable version...
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Volfoni [I checked it and I already got the latest stable version...], Oh, sorry I misread you post above. I thought you had an update not from OpenStore installed. But you only referred to the update not being listed anymore.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Hm, try to clear the cache. That does sometimes help.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I had a look, but I havn't got an older click on my phone. Maybe someone else?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Symlimk issue?
<ubptgbot> <Pling> Dear UBports-team, did we have a unzip program for UT?
<ubptgbot> <Pling> Cant find it in the openstore
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Pling [Cant find it in the openstore], The file manager can unzip
<ubptgbot> <Pling> Ich habe die Datei geklickt und er leitet mich an openstore
<ubptgbot> <Pling> How is the procedure?
<ubptgbot> <Pling> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/7dW6qH5m.png
<ubptgbot> <Pling> I did it... Thx 🙏🏼🙏🏻🙏🏿
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Pling [Ich habe die Datei geklickt und er leitet mich an openstore], If you like, there is a german group as well: https://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<ubptgbot> <Pling> unzip file.zip -d destination folder  … Works for me
<ubptgbot> <Pling> @jonny [If you like, there is a german group as well: https://t.me/UBports_Deutsch], Sorry 🙏🏾🙏🏽🙏🏼
<ubptgbot> <Pling> @Flohack [The file manager can unzip], And slide right 🙈🙈🙈
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Unzip should appear in the Open dialog. Is it really a .zip file?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Pling [Sorry 🙏🏾🙏🏽🙏🏼], No need to apologize. Just wanted to help ;)
<ubptgbot> <Pling> @nfsprodriver [Unzip should appear in the Open dialog. Is it really a .zip file?], I did it with right slide
<ubptgbot> <Pling> And first over the console 🙈
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> So yes it works when trying to open it :p
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> If I tap on a zip, the dialog gives me the option to unpack/unzip. No need for swipes or terminal.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Rfm07oM4.png
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @nfsprodriver [🤔], Should filemanager still ask for unlock? I havn't got that anymore. It comes up unlocked every time. Sort of convenient 😉, but not desired I suppose?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> On edge that is.
<ubptgbot> <Pling> It was recognized as zip but when I look over terminal there was no file type ending, could be that was the reason he can't recognize it. Unzip terminal or slide right works for those file
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Pling [It was recognized as zip but when I look over terminal there was no file type en …], Oh, yes that would be the case. You need to have a file extension. No filesniffing implemented to GUESS on the content. 😉
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @Danfro [Should filemanager still ask for unlock? I havn't got that anymore. It comes up …], I only had this dialog once. As I remember you can disable it by a check box. Maybe you did?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @nfsprodriver [I only had this dialog once. As I remember you can disable it by a check box. Ma …], I don't think so. Until recently that green 'unlock' box was there every time I opened filemanager.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> And I deleted all settings, cache and stuff. Still opens up unlocked.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I am not refwrring to show hidden files. But without unlocking, I think, you should not have access to system folders and that. Right?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> can someone with knowledge of Calendar synching problems (with Nextcloud) help out Reda and me in the Clouderama group?
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @YougoChats [can someone with knowledge of Calendar synching problems (with Nextcloud) help o …], that is kind of you =) it is not only NC as I experience the same problem with Google also.
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @Danfro [I am not refwrring to show hidden files. But without unlocking, I think, you sho …], Will check this out later at home...
<ubptgbot> alex alex was added by: alex alex
<ubptgbot> Niss_e was added by: Niss_e
<ubptgbot> <Niss_e> Hello! Is it possible to start a hotspot/tether with ubuntu on the nexus 4?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Niss_e [Hello! Is it possible to start a hotspot/tether with ubuntu on the nexus 4?], Hotspot no. Not sure about USB tether - UTTT system/ADB settings has a RNDIS option, but I've not tried it with N4.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Niss_e [Hello! Is it possible to start a hotspot/tether with ubuntu on the nexus 4?], it is not possible to use hotspot on nexus 4 currently no. it is blacklisted in the code due to some bugs that i think were never resolved. USB should work I think though, once RNDIS is enabled
<ubptgbot> <Niss_e> Would it be possible to usbtether to an android phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that i don't know
<ubptgbot> <Niss_e> Thank you for the info! :D
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I'd guess if the android phone supports usb internet it could tether to UT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The otherway around doesn't work
<ubptgbot> A_Yadav91 was added by: A_Yadav91
<ubptgbot> ammarbinfaisal was added by: ammarbinfaisal
<ubptgbot> <Niss_e> @Fuseteam [I'd guess if the android phone supports usb internet it could tether to UT], That's sad to hear, was hoping for a way to be able to use my old phone on the fly without having to swap sim-card  … But thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> @Danfro [Oh, sorry I misread you post above. I thought you had an update not from OpenSto …], I used Tweak Tools and it now works! Simple as that! Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Volfoni [I used Tweak Tools and it now works! Simple as that! Thank you!], Great! I am glad that simple solution did work.
<ubptgbot> <arpio1> Harpia
<ubptgbot> <arpio1> Sorry. Forget it. didn't want to sent anything 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can delete your messages, btw :)
<ubptgbot> iamjackscompletelackofsurprise was added by: iamjackscompletelackofsurprise
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Hi Android auth did not work out possibly because I'm rooted, so I'm going to get a phone from work for that purpose. With that in mind I can come back to UBPorts - Yeh! I have to use ubuntu-device-flash as I'm on my Pi. Can someone please remind me of the image server address. Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> I'm off: https://system-image.ubports.com/
<ubptgbot> <Stephen Cross> An ice cream shop
<ubptgbot> <Stephen Cross> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/OBZ9wKyk.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Wrong group?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Stephen I removed that picture, thank you for your understanding. … For chitchat we have https://t.me/UBportsOF 😉
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> aw, where did the raspi image go
#ubports 2019-09-28
<ubptgbot> David Randall was added by: David Randall
<ubptgbot> <David Randall> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/MhGhw1fY.png
<ubptgbot> <David Randall> (Photo, 1139x705) https://irc.ubports.com/4eqQ3dMA.png http://bit.ly/2YWK2cF?95122
<ubptgbot> mihmandar was added by: mihmandar
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @mateosalta [aw, where did the raspi image go], On the sd card
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @mateosalta [aw, where did the raspi image go], [Edit] On the sd card...but I suspect I did not understand your question
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @mateosalta [aw, where did the raspi image go], [Edit] On the sd card...but I suspect I did not understand your question 😅
<ubptgbot> anton_terentev was added by: anton_terentev
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the download link marius had for ubuntu touch on the raspberry pi.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> he linked a jenkins build, but that disapeared
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> I see it
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> Try the link in the rpi4 thread
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mateosalta [he linked a jenkins build, but that disapeared], https://ci.ubports.com/job/rootfs/job/rootfs-rpi/
<ubptgbot> alefbr was added by: alefbr
<ubptgbot> Daniel_Wood was added by: Daniel_Wood
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> awesome thank you
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> Linux Kernel 5.3 is Here with Mostly Desktop-Centric Improvements - The New Stack … https://thenewstack.io/linux-kernel-5-3-is-here-with-mostly-desktop-centric-improvements/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Niss_e [That's sad to hear, was hoping for a way to be able to use my old phone on the f …], UT nexus 4 could still connect to the androids hotspot btw if that's what you need
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Sebastien Vienneau [Linux Kernel 5.3 is Here with Mostly Desktop-Centric Improvements - The New Stac …], Not too relevant to Ubuntu Touch, but thank you
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Sebastien Vienneau [Linux Kernel 5.3 is Here with Mostly Desktop-Centric Improvements - The New Stac …], This isn't exactly on topic
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Desktop centric improvements sound like good news tho
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sebastien Vienneau [Linux Kernel 5.3 is Here with Mostly Desktop-Centric Improvements - The New Stac …], please stop posting these links in all these groups where it is not on topic
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I don't get what makes it desktop centric
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [I don't get what makes it desktop centric], they were talking about what the improvements in the new version helps with
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [they were talking about what the improvements in the new version helps with], Such as? I must've missed it.....
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [Such as? I must've missed it.....], the article linked earlier above details the changes in the 5.3 kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's https://t.me/UBportsOF to talk about upstream kernel things on PCs if you really want to ;)
<ubptgbot> thousandclouds was added by: thousandclouds
<ubptgbot> <alexcontrole> Does anyone know about the size of the source code? my internet is not these things I would like to have an idea of the size if it were possible
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> hm, could you clarify which source code do you try to download?
<ubptgbot> <alexcontrole> @NotKit [hm, could you clarify which source code do you try to download?], I think about downloading the whole ubport project but it depends on the size
<ubptgbot> <alexcontrole> Last version
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> there is a separate repo for each package, but what you need to download really depends on what do you plan to work on
#ubports 2019-09-29
<ubptgbot> <alexcontrole> @NotKit [there is a separate repo for each package, but what you need to download really …], I understand, I want to start migration for my smartphone and start working on the project and if possible help in something
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> if you want to port it for your smartphone, look into http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/. Download size of Halium tree would be around 10 GiB
<ubptgbot> <alexcontrole> @NotKit [if you want to port it for your smartphone, look into http://docs.halium.org/en/ …], A ticket size, Android is approximately 80GB
<ubptgbot> <alexcontrole> @NotKit [if you want to port it for your smartphone, look into http://docs.halium.org/en/ …], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> 80 GB of Android is probably for unpacked tree on hard drive, but it is a bit smaller during download due to Git compression
<ubptgbot> RooneykOko was added by: RooneykOko
<ubptgbot> skilful weriter was added by: skilful weriter
<ubptgbot> jan_luca_d was added by: jan_luca_d
<ubptgbot> SysD was added by: SysD
<ubptgbot> CharlieFeRo was added by: CharlieFeRo
<ubptgbot> paoloafrune was added by: paoloafrune
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> To all the newcomers, welcome! Please take a look to https://ubports.com/meet-the-community to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too 👌
<ubptgbot> raionegro was added by: raionegro
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Porting UEFI to random A5-A10 device, post pictures of `HAL_INITIALIZATION_FAILED` BSoD because AIC incompatibility might still be cool
<ubptgbot> <samzn> And random people will think “oh Windows will run on iDevices”
<ubptgbot> <samzn> If I went through the lk code correctly, QSD8250 has VIC instead of GIC
<ubptgbot> <samzn> And we know Windows RT boots on HD2
<ubptgbot> <samzn> So early Windows RT (at least 9200) support VIC maybe
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Where is your video of UT running unity ?? 😸 can't wait to see it man
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [Where is your video of UT running unity ?? 😸 can't wait to see it man], you mean Unreal Engine. not sure what the other stuff has to do with UT though
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah unreal engine 😹😸
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Me neither
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and "ue4 running on nexus" != "ue4 running on UT"
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Been mostly busy these past few days
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was implied, by being in this group, but i don't think UE4 has mirclient support
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I will put a pull request to UE4 github if I dont get enough time to make a recording
<ubptgbot> <samzn> It's very early but it works ™
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Id still like to see a video of it
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> same
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so say we all
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> How did you get it working? @samzn
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Doesnt have to be super high quality or anything, hell, Ill even compile it myself and record it if you wanna point me in the direction of your github
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Speaking of which, and maybe a bit offtopic, anyone knows how full is GLES support on wined3d? I have a pitch I wanted to work on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what does wined3d have to do with ubports or UT?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @hacker12455 [How did you get it working? @samzn], Got the GLES driver to work on desktop linux plus some SDL fixes and things to get it building on ARM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is https://t.me/UBportsOF for those "a bit off topic" things
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Jetson K1 port of UE4 helped a lot
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> yeah let's go to UBOF
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but basically projects have to be adapted to work with GLES as well?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @NotKit [but basically projects have to be adapted to work with GLES as well?], with some extra work I could just make it "Deploy to Linux ARM" and it would cook it
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Like you can deploy with one click to iOS
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @samzn [Got the GLES driver to work on desktop linux plus some SDL fixes and things to g …], Funny how the UE4 GLES driver is entirely ifdeffed out if you are targeting "desktop"
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I'd really honestly just want to get my work running on mobile, but there's probably some contractual problems from multiple parties that would stop that 😛
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @samzn [Porting UEFI to random A5-A10 device, post pictures of HAL_INITIALIZATION_FAILED …], And if anyone has an A10 device and wants to try UT here's your starting point https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/KD8fYgkhhF/
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @samzn [Porting UEFI to random A5-A10 device, post pictures of HAL_INITIALIZATION_FAILED …], And if anyone with A10 wants to try a starting point for UT, here you go https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/KD8fYgkhhF/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i fail to see at all how an EFI? device tree is at all helpful to anyone who wants to port UT to anything, especially apple devices which do not have android 7.1 kernels
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> by running mainline Linux of course
<ubptgbot> <samzn> That's a DT straight from AAPL
<ubptgbot> <samzn> AAPL uses Linux for silicon validation
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what is AAPL?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Apple
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Apple's stock ticker
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [what is AAPL?], stock ticker
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @samzn [AAPL uses Linux for silicon validation], so they have open source drivers they publish in upstream linux kernel and make it easy to unlock and replace the bootloader to install linux system son their phones/tablets?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> It's for private use so they're not bound to the release terms of the GPLv2
<ubptgbot> <samzn> A14 might see a change in that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it'd be "Really really difficult" then.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, so completely useless for UT
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Still super fun
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Most A* chips talks and feels like Exynos
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I might be a little masochists, but that doesn't sound very fun at all. :P
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> if someone wants to hack on that, sure, but we have much lower laying targets like Pine*
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and basically an unlimited list of android phones to try and port, which is hard enough already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe the postmarket crowd would be more interesting for the stuff you keep posting @samzn given it's more along the lines of RE and mainlining devices
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Is there a tagger-app version working on OneplusOne (edge) ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what doesn't work?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Focus don't work therefor no detection of  codes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does authenticator-ng work?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee [does authenticator-ng work?], No, focus don't work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even with latest version? weird
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> yes, latest version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does focus work in camera app?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Yes, camera app works fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, i don't know what could be wrong then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is there anything in the app's log file?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/nR1XIj3t.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> would be better to pastebin the log. if it's not working, in the log viewer app, go to settings and set a username, then it should work
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee [would be better to pastebin the log. if it's not working, in the log viewer app, …], Thanks for this. Now pastebin works.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XHtddMjYxc/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, nothing that would indicate a focus issue in there unfortunately :-/
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee [hmm, nothing that would indicate a focus issue in there unfortunately :-/], I'll try to find the bug. I have 2 Oneplus One here and on both devices tagger don't work. We will see... Thanks a lot for your help for now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Waldbursche [I'll try to find the bug. I have 2 Oneplus One here and on both devices tagger d …], latest authenticator-ng has some fixes related to barcode focusing, but you will only see a visible result when scanning 2FA barcodes for authenticator. you can do an image search to find some example codes to test it with, especially if you
<ubptgbot> don't use authenticator normally
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee [latest authenticator-ng has some fixes related to barcode focusing, but you will …], Mmmh... installed 3.0.1.1 from gitlab and authenticator ng works with 2FA barcode
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tagger might need similar adjustments to the camera settings to work better for barcodes
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> tagger read also 2FA barcode i see currently but don't work with simple barcode
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> qr code works also with tagger
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> mmmh...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it only works with QR codes
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee [i think it only works with QR codes], i see. But in my memory i think tagger was working with simple barcode
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> @Waldbursche [i see. But in my memory i think tagger was working with simple barcode], It does if you import a picture from gallery for example
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Volkmar [It does if you import a picture from gallery for example], QR Code works fine with tagger directly with camera. … When i import a picture from gallery as simple barcode the tagger app says no code detected
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> It looks that tagger don't work with simple barcode
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> It does sometimes... I have a working example
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Interesting...
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I'll try some different codes
<ubptgbot> <RooneykOko> Fwd from 📢 IoP official announcements: Hydra Token Sale starts on LATOKEN in 3 days! … Register your account on Latoken now to be one of the first to participate in the IEO.  … You can get up to 30% discount on the final token price. … Get HYD here: http://bit.ly/2NH3k3I … LATOKEN is a Top-20 crypto exchange: … • No. 1 IEO Fundraising
<ubptgbot>  Launchpad by InWara  … • 130+ IEOs and 300+ exchange listing brought:  …     > 1,7 million visitors per month  …     > 400 thousand registered users  … • Top 15 exchange in cryptotrading by CMC and Coingecko  … • Representatives in 20+ countries … Besides IEO, LATOKEN users can enjoy 1 bn daily turnover between 450 trading pairs.
